# Cube 2009



## tobi-!!! (18. August 2008)

tag zusammen,

da ich den thread über die 2009er cube bikes hier im forum so kurz vor der eurobike noch vermisse - hier ist er somit eröffnet.
gibts schon irgendwelche informationen, ausstattungsdetails oder fotos von den neuen rädern?

 - tobi -


----------



## benson78 (19. August 2008)

Ja, das würde mich auch interessieren.
Ist die Aussage meines Cube Händlers wahr, dass die Bikes erst Jan/Feb 2009 ausgeliefert werden?
Ich kann es irgendwie nicht glauben.
Was meint Ihr so? Gibts Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kal-el (19. August 2008)

hi,

das habe ich gestern auch gehört (Neon-Radsport).
Und naja, das macht ja auch Sinn....
2009er für 2009, oder?

kal-el


----------



## tobi-!!! (19. August 2008)

hi!

hmmm, also cube sagt, dass die bikes jan/feb ausgeliefert werden...
...wenn cube das sagt wirds oft aber leider apr/mai   wär schön wenns dieses jahr besser laufen würde...

 - tobi -


----------



## Trumpf (20. August 2008)

tobi-!!! schrieb:


> wär schön wenns dieses jahr besser laufen würde...



Wieso ?
Hast du 2008 monatelang auf dein Cube gewartet und hast es dann mit Verspätung bekommen ? Und willst du 2009 schon wieder ein Cube bestellen und wieder monatelang drauf warten ?

Was ich damit sagen will, die überzogene Lieferzeit kriegen jetzt nur Leute ab die das bisher nicht mitgemacht haben und die können es sich dann irgendwie schönreden. 
Die Überzeugung ein gutes Bike bestellt zu haben wird doch verstärkt wenn man lange drauf warten muß.
Wäre das nicht komisch wenn man sein bestelltes Bike gleich am nächsten Tag hat. Man könnte ja meinen man wäre der einzigste der es kaufen will, oder ?


----------



## Janus1972 (20. August 2008)

leute das hatten wir doch alles schon. cube wird wie jedes jahr die termine nicht einhalten. immerhin haben sie die auslieferungstermine aufs nächste jahr verschoben. die 2008er kamen teilweise schon in 2007. musste selbst nen monat länger warten. bite dieses nicht wieder aufwärmen


----------



## littledevil (20. August 2008)

so wie ich das sehe hat das bisher nur der Händler gesagt



tobi-!!! schrieb:


> hi!
> 
> hmmm, also cube sagt, dass die bikes jan/feb ausgeliefert werden...
> ...wenn cube das sagt wirds oft aber leider apr/mai   wär schön wenns dieses jahr besser laufen würde...
> ...


----------



## Blauer Sauser (20. August 2008)

Bei Cube ist es schon seit Jahren so, dass die Bikes erst im April/Mai ausgeliefert werden.
Bei Neuentwicklungen ist es noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## Schmiddi07 (20. August 2008)

Gut Ding will eben weile haben! Aber wenn jemand schon ein paar Fotos von den 09er Würfeln hat her damit!


----------



## aloha2002 (20. August 2008)

Positiv denken!
Ich hatte letztes Jahr mein Ltd Race im September bestellt ca. Ende Oktober bekommen. Ich hatte das erste weiß-blaue, das mein Händler bestellt hatte. Also ca. 4 Wochen Lieferzeit nach der Eurobike! <- sowas gibts auch 
Ich gehe auch mal schwer davon aus, das sie die neuen Rahmen entwickeln sobald der Kick-Off (Eurobike) der aktuellen war und dann in die Produktion gehen bevor sie die Modelle im Folgejahr auf der Eurobike vorstellen.
Wenn's die Händler danach verpennen mit Bestellungen kann das auch zu Verzögerungen führen.

Bin auch sau gespannt


----------



## rip74 (20. August 2008)

in der bike-bravo sind bilder von einem carbon sting zu sehen, außerdem wird die titanserie weiter ausgebaut wie es scheint! weiters ist wohl hinten bei allen fullys der einsatz von steckachsensystemen geplant,...

lasst hören was sonst noch kommt!

greez


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## littledevil (21. August 2008)

Blauer Sauser schrieb:


> Bei Cube ist es schon seit Jahren so, dass die Bikes erst im April/Mai ausgeliefert werden.
> Bei Neuentwicklungen ist es noch viel schlimmer!



Ja, ja, ist klar! Und überhaupt wird vor April/Mai grundsätzlich gar nichts ausgeliefert? Bist du dir sicher?


----------



## NaitsirhC (21. August 2008)

Kommt halt aufs Modell an wann es geliefert wird und vor allem wann es durch den Händler bestellt wird!

Aber sagt mal, wollt ihr euch alle n neues Bike kaufen oder warum macht iher euch solche Gedanken?  

Und wenn schon, dann fahrt ihr holt noch ne Runde mit dem alten CUBE  


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Maxwie (21. August 2008)

ja also cxh will auch nen neues cube haben und bin auch mal gespannt wann di geliefert werden. Stört mich aber nicht das sie erst im April kommen...

Gruß Max


----------



## Inf1n1ty (22. August 2008)

Bin an am Gedanken en neues zu kaufen. War heut beim Händler un hab die "Resteliste" gesehen. Schon noch viele 08´er da. Werd dann aufn AMS 08 zurück greifen


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (22. August 2008)

Ich denke man wird 09er Modelle schon dieses Jahr im Herbst kaufen können. Manche 08er Modelle sind schon langsam nur noch schwer zu haben. Was sollen denn die Händler dann bis zum Jahresanfang verkaufen?
Wenn die Finanzen sehr gut aussehen, würde ich meinen Fuhrpark eventuell auch um ein Fully erweitern.


----------



## Maxwie (23. August 2008)

Haste zufällig aufs fritzz geachtet das 08 Modell sagt mir sehr zu. Vielleicht gibts das ja noch bis Anfang nächsten Jahres dann würde ich auch zuschlagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobi-!!! (24. August 2008)

hi,

beim olympischen cc-rennen der frauen hat man heute das 09er ELITE HPC sehen können, das zum beispiel von adelheid morath gefahren wurde. 
auf die schnelle hab ich kein bild gefunden - wird aber noch nachgereicht 

 - tobi -


----------



## Schmiddi07 (24. August 2008)

ja stimmt...die hatte doch nen platten. Habs im TV gesehen,war sogar recht lange bzw oft im Bild!


----------



## Janus1972 (24. August 2008)

ne war kein platten, den hatte fumic. die morath hats geschossen und dabei sist der mantel und dann logischerweise auch der schlauch von der felge gerutscht.
aber der rahmen sah echt geil aus, kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Maxwie (24. August 2008)

naja vielleicht kriegen wir durch dieses kleine missgeschick ein paar schöne bilder vom neuen Rahmen / Rahmendesign


----------



## Radler123 (25. August 2008)

Hi,
also mein händler meinte, dass sich am Fritzz-Rahmen nichts verändert(Geometrie, design). Von der Ausstattung weiß ich nichts.
Für 2010 soll ein Freerider geplant sein, mit dem gleichen hinterbauprinzip wie das fritzz aber längerer Einbaulänge. Soll so um die 190 mm fw haben


----------



## Maxwie (25. August 2008)

ahh interessant. Ich hoffe mal das Preislich sich auch nicht zu viel ändern wird und das es ein Modell mit 36er talas weiterhin geben wird dann wirds nämlich mein nächstes Bike


----------



## zagatotz3 (25. August 2008)

Also ich war heute bei einem Händler in der Nähe von Frankfurt.
Der hat mir ein Bild (Computeranimation) von XMS 2009 gezeigt.
Wird sich nicht viel änderen, kostet 1100.- Farbe ist schwarz braun


----------



## Maxwie (25. August 2008)

1100 Rahmen oder Komplett ? Wie war denn der Preis fürs xms 2008 ?


----------



## zagatotz3 (25. August 2008)

Ja 1100.- komplett fürs 2009, mir gefällt die Farbe aber nicht.
2008: kostet derzeit 1100-1150.-

Das CUBE AMS COMP 2008 (20 Rahmen) kostet dort nur 1300.-


----------



## Maxwie (25. August 2008)

ich hoffe ja das sich die Preise genauso halten wie dieses Jahr und das das Fritzz die Fox Gabel behält.Ich wills mir nächstes Jahr kaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benson78 (25. August 2008)

Könnt Ihr mir mal schnell die Pro´s und Contra´s für ein Fullsuspension-Bike im Vergleich zum Hardtail nennen?
Habe eigentlich vor mir das LTD Race zu gönnen, aber das XMS sieht auch fein aus.
Thx.


----------



## Maxwie (25. August 2008)

naja der große vorteil ist das dein Hinterbau nicht hart ist sonder gefedert. Das bringt gerade bergab auf dem Trail sehr viel stabilität da der Hinterbau auf steine Wurzeln etc reagiert und diese ausbügelt. Dadurch behält man mehr bodenkontakt und das Rad ist somit stabiler und sicherer...
Musst einfach mal die Sufu benutzen dann findest du da sehr viele Pros und kontras zu


----------



## benson78 (26. August 2008)

Jau, danke Dir.


----------



## kal-el (26. August 2008)

hi,
alle erzählen immer, dass sich ein Fully nur für den Extremfahrer lohnt und dass die gescheiten nicht unter 2000.- zu finden sind...
ich sage nach wochenlangen Probefahren:
egal ob Waldautobahn, Trail oder die Fahrt zum Bäcker:
an den Fahrkomfort eines Fully kommt kein HT hin.
Ob man es "braucht"? Keine Ahnung - aber ich finde es angenehm, nicht jede Unebenheit durch Aufstehen und Balancieren kompensieren zu müssen.

Ich finde das XMS 2008 ziemlich hässlich (zumindest auf Photos), ABER nächste Woche kommt mein bestelltes (war einfach das beste Rad für um die 1000.-)....
ich hoffe, das XMS 2009 sieht mega-schlimm aus, sonst ärgere ich mich die nächsten Jahre noch.

kal-el


----------



## Schmiddi07 (27. August 2008)

Das XMS hässlich? Finde ich garnicht.Stand auch bei meinem Händler als ich meins geholt hab und ich fands ganz cool in dem Schwarz/Kupfer.Denke du wirst von der Realität positiv überrascht wenn dus mal vor Augen hast!


----------



## zagatotz3 (27. August 2008)

Hier ein Bild von meinem XMS (Heute gekauft, alle Aufkleber habe ich entfernt, der am Dämpfer kommt auch noch weg)




Das XMS 2009 ist, wie schon gesagt, schwarz/braun (nicht so toll)


----------



## Maxwie (27. August 2008)

kal-el schrieb:


> hi,
> alle erzählen immer, dass sich ein Fully nur für den Extremfahrer lohnt und dass die gescheiten nicht unter 2000.- zu finden sind...
> ich sage nach wochenlangen Probefahren:
> egal ob Waldautobahn, Trail oder die Fahrt zum Bäcker:
> ...



also so hab ich das noch nicht gehört. Der Komfort ist mit nem Fully einfach besser!Nachteile könnten das Wippen des Dämpfers gerade im Wiegetritt sein aber das problem (finde Ich) gibts dank den zuschaltbaren Plattformen nicht mehr wirklich und das höhere Gewicht sein. Aber wenn du nich sehr in Richtung Race tendiers das werden die Gramm mehr dich nicht merklich langsamer machen.
Also Daumen hoch fürs Fully


----------



## wurzelhoppser (27. August 2008)

Benson auch mit einem Harttail kommst du überall runter.Der einzige Vorteil des Harttails ist eben,das es stark Vortrieb hat und absolut wartungsarm ist.Du hast keinen gelagertenhinterbau mit dämpfer wo doch ab und an etwas kaputt gehen kann.Fahre zwar auch Fully (Stereo) aber mein nächstes wird ein Harttail.Aber das muß jeder für sich selbst enscheiden.Gruss


----------



## Schmiddi07 (27. August 2008)

> Hier ein Bild von meinem XMS (Heute gekauft, alle Aufkleber habe ich entfernt, der am Dämpfer kommt auch noch weg)
> 
> 
> Das XMS 2009 ist, wie schon gesagt, schwarz/braun (nicht so toll)



Warum hast du die Aufkleber entfernt,war dir das zu überladen?
Hast du schon ein Pic vom 09er XMS gesehen?

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kal-el (27. August 2008)

@ schmiddi und Zagatotz3

- danke für die Aufmunterung.
Ich habe es tatsächlich ncoh nicht in echt gesehen, weil hier im weiteren Umkreis kein Händler eins her gekriegt hatte.
Habe ein AMS gefahren mit der gleichen Geo und dann bestellt.

Das orange sieht gar nciht so knallig aus, das läßt mich hoffen 
Ich habe bei meinem noch Ergo-Griffe, einen kürzen Vorbau verbauen und den NN gegen einen zweiten RR tauschen lassen - bin ncoh viel auf der Straße unterwegs, aber das soll sich ändern 
Übrigens war es am Montag versandfertig, ABER der Händler hat mir auf einer uralten (sonst nie benutzen) mail-addy eine Kurznachricht hinterlassen, dass er versendet (wir hatten vorher mind. 20 mails auf der aktuellen Adresse getauscht!!!), sobald ein Restbetrag von 40.- überwiesen wird...
ich wollte noch nett sein und habe gestern erst nachgefragt, weil das Rad eben Montag kommen sollte... wollte ja nicht drängen...
da gab es dann heute früh die Kopie der mail vom Montag 
habe gleich überwiesen und die Anweisung kopiert und gemailt, aber er will nicht los schicken, bevor der Betrag da ist...
also wird es wohl erst nächste Woche 
und das Wetter ist sooo super zum biken und ich will es endlich haben!
Anviesiert war die Woche nach dem 3.8.

Frustgrüße,
kal-el


----------



## zagatotz3 (27. August 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> Warum hast du die Aufkleber entfernt,war dir das zu überladen?
> Hast du schon ein Pic vom 09er XMS gesehen?
> Kai


Ja, zu überladen.
Ja, ich habe ein Bild gesehen vom XMS 2009.
Bei einem Händler in Neu-Isenburg auf seinem Pc (Compueranimation).
Farbe schwarz-braun, Preis fürs XMS 09 1100.-.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (27. August 2008)

Aso,ok. Find das XMS 08 aber eigentlich noch mit am dezentesten was Aufkleber und Optik angeht.
Bin auch mal gespannt auf die Pics der 09er Modelle.


----------



## Beckinio (28. August 2008)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde. Ich fahre zur Zeit ein Radon und möchte mir vielleicht nächstes Jahr ein Cube Kaufen. Hat denn jemand schon was neues vom Sting. Ich finde den Hinterbau und die Farben vom 2008 Modell ziemlich genial. Habe es aber in Natura noch nicht gesehen, da die Händler hier in der Gegend keines mehr haben. Bon für jede Info dankbar....


----------



## Racer87 (29. August 2008)

War grad mal etwas auf der Cube Seite und hab dann dieses Bild entdeckt. Laut der aktuellen BIKE sind Udo Bölts und Werner Wagner bei der Transalp mit den neuen Elite HPTs gefahren und das sind die beiden schönen Bikes.


----------



## tobi-!!! (30. August 2008)

hi,

ja die bilder hab ich auch shcon gesehen, dachte aber, dass das die neuen titan hardtails sind.... 

 - tobi -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2008)

Das sind die 2009er Titan-Hardtails Made by Lynskey (Litespeed-Gründer!)


----------



## Razzor (31. August 2008)

Ich habe bei H&S Bikediscount mein Radon Modell 2008 gekauft. KEINE Wartezeit. Hatten es vorrätig. Auch andere von Cube. War ne ganze Menge da. Und das Feb 2008


----------



## Racer87 (31. August 2008)

tobi-!!! schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> ja die bilder hab ich auch shcon gesehen, dachte aber, dass das die neuen titan hardtails sind....
> 
> - tobi -



Hat doch auch niemand was anderes behauptet, oder?? HPT steht ja für HighPerformanceTitan im gegensatz zu HighPerformanceCarbon, also HPC.


----------



## rip74 (31. August 2008)

tja wenn lesen hilft, dann tuts denken noch viel mehr!


----------



## tobi-!!! (31. August 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Hat doch auch niemand was anderes behauptet, oder?? HPT steht ja für HighPerformanceTitan im gegensatz zu HighPerformanceCarbon, also HPC.



jaja, iss mir schon auch klar - hab mich nur verlesen.... 
also wie du schon geschrieben hast, auf dem bild ist das 2009er hpt titan-bike zu sehen 

 - tobi -


----------



## Schmiddi07 (3. September 2008)

Wo sind die ersten Cube Pic´s von der Eurobike??? Es kursieren hier schon von allen möglichen Herstellern Bilder nur von Cube nich...nee nee nee  Bin doch so gespannt kann leider net hin


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

Die neuen Cubes sind bei www.Cube-bikes.de online!!! Ich sag nur erste Sahen die neue Farbe vom Fritzz ist sau geil und die austattung ist auch wieder super!!! Warten hat sich gelohnt, das Fritzz wird geholt !!! Auch die anderen sehen super aus!


----------



## 900degrees (4. September 2008)

Wow das Sting HPC Blackline sieht mal geil aus.

Das Fritzz gefällt mir aber nicht. Schwarz ist genauso langweilig wie letztes Jahr und dieses White/Biene Maja is nix... Aber mit dem Enduro dauerts eh noch bis 2010, vielleicht kommt ja ein schöneres 

Beim Ltd Race bin ich unschlüssig ob mir meins, oder das neue besser gefällt... hat auch was, gibt sich aber nicht viel. Die Ausstattung scheint aber leicht hochwertiger zu sein.. SLX Kurbel statt diesem Gruppenlosen Teil, Sunringlé Systemlaufradsatz.


----------



## benson78 (4. September 2008)

Ja sehen schon geil die Bikes.
Hat sich das warten auf das LTD Race gelohnt?
Werde mir eins bestellen, kann nur die SLX so schlecht einordnen!
Was meint so zur Ausstattung?


----------



## Glücki (4. September 2008)

Maxwie schrieb:


> Die neuen Cubes sind bei www.Cube-bikes.de online!!! Ich sag nur erste Sahen die neue Farbe vom Fritzz ist sau geil und die austattung ist auch wieder super!!! Warten hat sich gelohnt, das Fritzz wird geholt !!! Auch die anderen sehen super aus!



Das weiße Stereo ist auch nicht zu verachten: http://media.cube.eu/bikes/topimg/Stereo_rot.jpg

Interessant: die Geometrie des Stereo 2009 hat sich verändert. Der Schwerpunkt liegt jetzt tiefer (der hohe Schwerpunkt des alten Stereo war gelegentlich bemängelt worden):

Das Tretlager liegt 2009 jetzt 7 mm unter der Nabe (vorher: 0 mm), das Oberrohr fällt deutlich tiefer ab, das Steuerrohr ist 5 mm länger und der Steuerrohrwinkel ist jetzt 68° (statt vorher 69°).

Bei der Ausstattung nennenswert neu sind die Laufräder: DT Swiss XPW 1600 (statt Mavic Crossmax ST). Kennt jemand die DT Swiss Laufräder? Mir sagen die nichts, auf der DT Swiss Seite gibt es sie jedenfalls nicht. _Falls_ die ein Derivat der X 1800 sind, wäre es wohl eher ein Rückschritt gegenüber den Mavic.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 900degrees (4. September 2008)

benson78 schrieb:


> Ja sehen schon geil die Bikes.
> Hat sich das warten auf das LTD Race gelohnt?
> Werde mir eins bestellen, kann nur die SLX so schlecht einordnen!
> Was meint so zur Ausstattung?



SLX ist quasi die neue LX.

Ausstattung eher leicht besser. Aber gibt sich nicht viel. Wenns das gleiche kostet hat sichs wohl gelohnt, wenns teurer ist, wohl eher nicht.


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2008)

Uiuiui.
teilweise ja schon sehr aggressiv die Farben find ich...

Am Besten find ich (rein vom optischen her) das AMS Comp in weiß-blau und das LTD Team "Candy Green". 

Vll täuscht es, aber es sieht so aus als ob die Oberrohre bei Sting, Fritzz und Stereo leicht geschwungen sind 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Uiuiui.
> teilweise ja schon sehr aggressiv die Farben find ich...
> 
> Am Besten find ich (rein vom optischen her) das AMS Comp in weiß-blau und das LTD Team "Candy Green".
> ...



ich glaube nicht das die rohre geschwungen sind, aber das design erinnert schon ein bisschen an speci, wenn man das hier laut aussprechen darf


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2008)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das die rohre geschwungen sind, aber das design erinnert schon ein bisschen an speci, wenn man das hier laut aussprechen darf



 so etwas kam mir auch auf, wobei ich noch an bisschen an Trek gedacht hab, deswegen kam mir das auch mit den Oberrohren so komisch vor...

NaitsirhC


----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

weiss jemand wo man die listenpreise nachsehen kann?
ein freund sucht ein bike und ich finde das ltd team, das jetzt mit reba ausgestattet ist interessant. bin gespannt ob der preis der gleiche geblieben ist.


----------



## wefunkster (4. September 2008)

hmm schade: das alte hooper (in weiss/alu poliert) gefiel mir besser.
ist mir vorgestern geklaut worden. das neue wirkt durch etwas zuviel schwarz optisch deutlich schwerer IMO.
ich hoffe ja, dass wenigstens der preis gleich bleibt.


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

Also ich finde die Farben Top. Das Fritzz ist jetzt schon mein Liebling. Preise werden Spannend. In welche Richtung geht die Stereo Geometrieverschiebung denn . eher komfortabel oder eher sportlichere Geometrie ?

Max


----------



## Danielsan79 (4. September 2008)

Bin froh das 2008er Reaction Racing Red gekauft zu haben wenn ich die Bilder sehe, in den neuen ist zu viel weiss drinn und die Gabel ist nur noch standard weiss und passt bei dem Blau/weissen auch garnicht dazu weil sie grüne Aufkleber hat. Das schwarze Reaction ist ja fast gleich in der Optik.

Schön wäre ein matt-glanz Mix gewesen beim Rahmen. Hoffentlich sind diesmal die Lackierungen von höherer Qualität als in den letzten Jahren.


----------



## Glücki (4. September 2008)

Maxwie schrieb:


> In welche Richtung geht die Stereo Geometrieverschiebung denn . eher komfortabel oder eher sportlichere Geometrie ?
> 
> Max



Zitat von der Cube-Seite: "Die nach vorne verlegte Sitzposition und der tiefere Schwerpunkt des Tretlagers.."

Ich würde daher vermuten, dass die neuere Geometrie etwas sportlicher ist,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

ich hoffe der Preis wird ungefähr gleich bleiben beim Spitzenmodell!! Weiß jemand schon was von den Preisen ?


----------



## NaitsirhC (4. September 2008)

Hab mal nach Händlern gegoogled, aber hat noch keiner die neuen Bikes drin 

Vll einfach mal den örtlichen Cube-Händler fragen, kann ja sein, dass die schon bescheid wissen, oder sogar bestellen können...

NaitsirhC


----------



## lilina (4. September 2008)

Wiegen die jetzt anders oder wie?
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag das Gewicht des 2008er Cube Reaction zwischen 10 und 11 kg, die neuen werden nun mit ca. 1480 g angegeben.

Und die überarbeitete Homepage funktioniert nicht mehr im Opera Browser und im Internet Explodierer wird sie auch teilweise falsch dargestellt :-(


----------



## aloha2002 (4. September 2008)

lilina schrieb:


> Wiegen die jetzt anders oder wie?
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere lag das Gewicht des 2008er Cube Reaction zwischen 10 und 11 kg, die neuen werden nun mit ca. 1480 g angegeben.
> 
> Und die überarbeitete Homepage funktioniert nicht mehr im Opera Browser und im Internet Explodierer wird sie auch teilweise falsch dargestellt :-(



Das ist wohl das Rahmengewicht 
Nachdem hier einige festgestellt hatten, dass die Gewichte auf der Cube-Website meistens daneben(dadrunter) lagen hat Cube es sich leicht gemacht. Denn was ihre Rahmen wiegen werden sie hoffentlich genau wissen.


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

In dem neuen Cube Katalog stehen jetzt aber wieder Komplettgewichte.. Fritzz soll ca. 13,5 kg wiegen lauten Katalog


----------



## Beckinio (4. September 2008)

Hallo Maxwi....wie schwer soll denn das Sting und das Stereo werden. Hast Du da Info's? Danke!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

hi. schau einfach bei www.cube-bikes.de . da kannst du dir weiter unten auf der Seite den neuen katalog anschauen . Da stehen auch die gewichte


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

Beim Stereo stehen 12,2 bzw 12, 3 kilo im katalog


----------



## der_fry (4. September 2008)

Hi

also ich muß euch wohl etwas die laune verderben. Aber.

was soll das? 

Sting nur noch in Carbon?
Kein Sting WLS? Was soll meine Frau jetzt fahren? Nen Stereo mit 140mm 
im Flachland? ne danke.
AMS fällt aus. Hab selbst eins und es kommt bei weitem nicht ans Sting ran.
Ich bin grad bärisch angepisst. Auch die Farben find ich nicht so prall.


Sorry Cube aber meine letzten (nur leider geklauten Sting´s) werden wohl meine letzten Räder von euch bleiben.


so nun könnt ihr euch weiter über die neuen dinger freuen.


----------



## Flaschengeist (4. September 2008)

Tja, hatte mich auch schon zu 90% entschieden ein neues Sting zu holen und beiss mir jetzt ordentlich in den Arsch.

Ich geb aber die Hoffnung nicht auf dass nicht doch noch als "Nachzügler" das Sting mit Alu-Rahmen reingestellt wird. 

Das Sting war ja ohnehin nicht so der Top-Seller soweit ich das mitbekommen hab. Dass man dann die Zielgruppe noch weiter verkleinert indem man nur noch nen Carbonrahmen anbietet kann ich mir fast nicht vorstellen.

edit: Und dass man die Rahmenform auch mit Alu hinbekommt sieht man ja am Stereo.


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

Glücki schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Bei der Ausstattung nennenswert neu sind die Laufräder: DT Swiss XPW 1600 (statt Mavic Crossmax ST). Kennt jemand die DT Swiss Laufräder? Mir sagen die nichts, auf der DT Swiss Seite gibt es sie jedenfalls nicht. _Falls_ die ein Derivat der X 1800 sind, wäre es wohl eher ein Rückschritt gegenüber den Mavic.



Es wird ähnlich der vorher verbauten LR´s im z.B. AMS 125. ... Eigene Serie speziell für Cube .... 

Bei der 180érr LRS war es eine Nabe auf Onyx niveau mit einer Felge auf 4.1 ´er Nivau 

denke mal hier wird es ähnlich sein, Nabe irgendwo zwisch 240 und FR und Felge im Bereich 5.1 .... 

Nur eine Vermutung

Jedoch wird es diese LR´s nicht von DT Swiss im Consumer Merkt gebe nur alsOEM für Cube ... maybe ander auch noch


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (4. September 2008)

Die neuen Farben sind etwas sehr kräftig, muss man sich noch etwas dran gewöhnen. Aber viel wichtiger ist ja die Ausstattung. Und da machen die neuen auf den ersten Blick nen guten Eindruck.
Habt Ihr schon das Video mit den neuen Bikes von der Eurobike gesehen? http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-04-08-08--Videos-zur-EUROBIKE-2008_id_31161_.htm


----------



## Kev1992 (4. September 2008)

Ich wollt mir am 27.12.08 das Cube XMS holen meint ihr das gibt es bis dahin noch
kann es mir nicht früher holen wegen Geld


----------



## cmg20 (4. September 2008)

@ der_fry:

Doch, das WLS Sting gibts noch, allerdings jetzt nur noch mit pinken Streifen statt wie bei der 2008er Version mit blauen Streifen. Find ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht sooo der Hit, ist aber die Ausnahme bei den neuen Bikes.
Hier der Link: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STEREO-WLS_id_30627_.htm

Ich bin ja vollends begeistert von den neuen Modellen - vor allem halt bei den Damen, mit Ausnahme vom Sting WLS und vom Access WLS Pro 2009 (ist mir eindeutig zu viel Pink und Grün *g*). Hab mich auch auf den ersten Blick für das neue Access WLS SL entschieden, da steht der Kauf schon zu 99,9% fest. Ist mir auch egal wenns teurer ist als mein zuvor angepeiltes Access WLS Pro 2008. Müsste aber ungefähr hinkommen, da es so ziemlich gleich ist von der Ausstattung her, nur dass halt jetzt slx verbaut ist und es plötzlich um einige Gramms Gewicht verloren hat (lt. Katalog 2009 auf der Cube-Homepage).

Oder ratet ihr mir zu diesem Kauf eher ab?

LG Carina


----------



## mzaskar (4. September 2008)

Ich darf nicht hinsehen .... sonst bestell ich gleich ein neues Bike (Stereo oder Fritzz) 


arrrrgggghhhhhh finde die Rahmen einfach g*** 

ok ... ruhig brauner .... ruhig ..... wird schon wieder ....


----------



## Maxwie (4. September 2008)

nächstes Jahr im Februar/März wird das Fritzz gekauft, hoffentlich gibts das dann schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (4. September 2008)

Also ich find die neuen Bikes auch sehr gelungen.Gut,über die Farben lässt sich streiten, aber man hat ja auch überall die Wahl, das Bike in zeitlosem schwarz zu nehmen. 

Wieso sollte denn das Sting als Alu Variante angeboten werden?? Sting is meiner Meinung nach ein Marathon Fully und da geht der Trend doch sehr deutlich in Richtung Carbon. Schau dir mal das hier an. In dem test war das Sting das einzige Bike mit Alu Rahmen und schau dir dann mal das Gewicht der anderen an. Das sind gute 600 Gramm Gewichtsersparniss beim Carbon Rahmen. Ich bin wirklich kein Fan von Carbon, aber in der Klasse in dem das Sting is, is Carbon einfach das beste. Wenn man jetzt natürlich den preis noch mit anschaut, seh ich ein, dass auch Alu so seine großen Vorteile hat.

@Carina, das Access WLS SL macht nen guten Eindruck. Mit Sicherheit kein absolutes Leichtgewicht, aber gute parts. Die Oro k18 is super und ein guter Mix aus XT und SLX. Das einzige was mich stören würde, ist, dass Vorbau und Lenker nicht beide von Syntace oder eben beide von Easton sind. Das wirkt etwas zusammen gewürfelt. Aber ist sicherlich auch kein riesen Problem und wenns doch eins sein sollte, kann man den Lenker oder Vorbau ja auch schnell tauschen. Was willst du denn mit dem Bike hauptsächlich fahren?? Sonst kann das Bike ja noch so toll sein und trotzdem nicht passen.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (5. September 2008)

@ Kev1992: Wird es bestimmt noch irgendwo geben, musste halt ein wenig suchen. Im Zweifel bei den großen Versendern.

@Maxvie: Dann bestell am besten bald schon mal.


----------



## der_fry (5. September 2008)

cmg20 schrieb:


> @ der_fry:
> 
> Doch, das WLS Sting gibts noch, allerdings jetzt nur noch mit pinken Streifen statt wie bei der 2008er Version mit blauen Streifen. Find ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht sooo der Hit, ist aber die Ausnahme bei den neuen Bikes.
> Hier der Link: http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STEREO-WLS_id_30627_.htm
> ...





ist leider kein sting, sondern ein stereo. damit keine 100 oder 120 mm federweg sondern 140. damit wird die überstandshöhe größer und das gewicht auch. da ich hier in der gegend event. mal mit 50 hm rechne sehe ich keinen sinn darin mein mädchen auf ein AM zu setzen. es ist schade das es keinen sportiven racer mehr für mädchen gibt. zumindest war sie gestern ziemlich mit den nerven runter als sie gesehen hat was es dieses jahr so von cube gibt...


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

fahr doch mal das Stereo.... es braucht dafür keine grossen Berge


----------



## Beckinio (5. September 2008)

Ich bin von den neuen Cubes, sowie von den Farben auch sehr begeistert. Bin jetzt gespannt, ob die einzelnen Parts in den eingeteilten Kategorien und natürliche der Preis mich auch begeistern. Speziell das Sting gefällt mir sehr gut, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das dieses in der untersten Kategorie und eben mit dem Carbonrahmen ca. 3000 kostet und das ist mir leider zu viel. Muss also auf ein anderes umsatteln. Gibt es eigentlich noch ein "altes" 2008 Sting in Teamfarben irgendwo zu kaufen? Vielleicht hat ja jemand einen Tipp!!!


----------



## aloha2002 (5. September 2008)

der_fry schrieb:


> ist leider kein sting, sondern ein stereo. damit keine 100 oder 120 mm federweg sondern 140. damit wird die überstandshöhe größer und das gewicht auch. da ich hier in der gegend event. mal mit 50 hm rechne sehe ich keinen sinn darin mein mädchen auf ein AM zu setzen. es ist schade das es keinen sportiven racer mehr für mädchen gibt. zumindest war sie gestern ziemlich mit den nerven runter als sie gesehen hat was es dieses jahr so von cube gibt...



vorsichtige frage, aber wozu braucht dein mädel ein sting im flachland??
(siehe dein vorletzter kommentar)

steigert euch doch nicht so rein. es geht um fahrräder... hauptsache es fährt sich vernuenftig, der style-faktor sollte doch eh nicht erste kaufentscheidung sein.


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

und es ist noch nicht der vollständige Katalog, oder?


----------



## aloha2002 (5. September 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> und es ist noch nicht der vollständige Katalog, oder?



ich glaub nicht das sie das auf der website launchen wuerden, wäre es nicht das vollständige sortiment.


----------



## Zaphod1 (5. September 2008)

im video sagt er man kann sich bei jedem cube händler den neuen 2009er katalog holen. daher glaube ich dass er online auch vollständig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. September 2008)

Mit meinem Firefox konnte ich den Katalog übrigens nicht öffnen, mußte den blöden IE nehmen.

Vorsicht beim Ausdruck aus dem Katalog! Wollte das Datenblatt ausdrucken. Mein Tonerbehälter ist fast implodiert, weil die Einstellung tatsächlich so ist, dass auf ein komplett schwarzes Blatt dünne weiße Buchstaben und Zahlen gedruckt werden. Hat sicher 3,50  gekostet.

Vielen Dank Cube und einen schönen Gruß an den Umweltschutzbeauftragten!

Ansonsten: Schöne Räder, bin mal auf die Preise gespannt.

Nach einer Probefahrt wird sich zeigen, ob 120mm-Federweg vorn nicht doch reichen.

Haardtfahrer


----------



## cmg20 (5. September 2008)

Hallo Racer,

danke erstmal für deine Antwort. 
Naja, ich hab erst diese Saison angefangen zu biken und bin bisher eigentlich meist Forst- und Waldwege, Schotter und auch Straße gefahren. Keine wirklich technisch anspruchvollen Sachen eigentlich, da bin ich noch bisschen scheu *g*. Aber das kann durchaus noch kommen, mit nem guten Bike. Denke, dafür reicht das Access WLS SL oder? Würds bei 1,59m Größe und 78 cm Schrittlänge in 15" nehmen... bin mal den WLS Access Comp 2008 Rahmen probegefahren in der Größe und der hat mir sehr gut zugesagt. Müsste eigentlich der identische Rahmen sein lt. den Geometrieangaben... bitte um Berichtigung wenn ich mich täusche.

Hallo der_fry,

ja, entschuldige bitte, ich hab mich augenscheinlich komplett verlesen. Hab wohl das Pink gesehen und sofort die Augen zu gemacht vor Schreck *g*. Bin ich froh, dass Cube sich mit solchen "Frauenfarben" (pink, rosa, hellblau etc) sehr zurückhält... Aber Aussehen sollte ja eigentlich Nebensache sein. 

So, und nun allen, die noch arbeiten müssen (bin auch so ne Arme ;-) ) noch einen schönen Arbeitsnachmittag.... ach Gott, wie ist doch der Freitagnachmittag überflüssig... 

LG


----------



## Snevern (5. September 2008)

Ich finde die Räder voll der Hammer ich freue mich schon die zu montieren

Nur schade das ich nicht mit konnte zur Eurobike sonst hätte ich sie jetzt schon gesehen 

Naja ich hoffe die kommen bald hehe 

gruß arne


----------



## Kev1992 (5. September 2008)

@ stoppelhüpfer danke
Ich werd morgen mal bei meinem Händler fragen ob er mir eins zurück stellen kann


----------



## Maxwie (5. September 2008)

Gibts eigentlich noch Cube Fritzz the one in 20 Zoll ? Ch meine zu wissen das die schon Ausverkauft sind...


----------



## Racer87 (5. September 2008)

Kann doch durchaus sein, dass irgendein Cube Händler noch ein Fritzz auf Lager hat, kanns mir aber fast nicht vorstellen. 

@Haardtfahrer: Ich glaub auch nicht, dass es die Absicht von Cube war, den Katalog online zu stellen, damit ihn sich jeder ausdrucken kann..... Und wenn die Seite schwarz ist, is es irgendwie logisch, dass der Drucker dann viel viel schwarze tinte braucht. Mein Firefox hat auch Probleme gemacht, das find ich schon auch schade....

@Carina: Für das was du fährst reicht das Access gut denk ich mal. Da ist dann schon auch noch Luft für etwas tetchnischere Sachen. Wenn das 15'' gut gepasst hat bei der Probefahrt, is das bestimmt auch die richtige Rahmengröße.

Ich find an den neuen Bikes nicht nur die Farben gut. So manche technische Verbesserung macht auch nen ziemlich guten Eindruck. Schaut euch mal die Dämpfer/Umwerfer Befestigung am Sting und Stereo an. Is ne einfache, aber doch ziemlich geniale Lösung wie ich find. Bin dann mal auf Steifigkeitswerte in den Tests beim Reaction gespannt. Das soll ne super Tretlagersteifigkeit haben, durch neue Verstärkungen. Und dann muss ich einfach nochmal vom Elite HPT Super schwärmen. Das Bike is einfach der Hammer. Nur leider wird da der preis auch entsprechend sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceba (5. September 2008)

bei meinem firefox (3.0.1) kann ich mir den katalog ohne probleme angucken 
schade finde ich bei den sid-blauen modellen, dass die beschriftung dort schwarz ist (bei den renn-roten kommt das *nur* 2-farbige besser rueber).
also werden wohl ein racing red ams (pro oder 125 ) und ein black anodized sl cross race zu meinem 08er reaction dazukommen (oder doch ein schwarzes ams...)

die hpc-farbgebung hingegen ist imho genial (aber halt carbon... )

@racer87 die elite super hpt modelle sind auch Oo - aber sicher unbezahlbar fuer normalsterbliche ); 

mfg s


----------



## mzaskar (5. September 2008)

Würde ja auch gerne eins kaufen, aber habe gerade erfahren das es ein neues Sofa geben soll


----------



## sagenwirmalso (5. September 2008)

ich finde das ist doch ´ne schöne Sofaalternative:


----------



## BillGehts (5. September 2008)

Was soll das neue Sting eigentlich wiegen? Sieht wirklich sehr schick aus!


----------



## turbomensch (6. September 2008)

so.. hab mich nun von meinem 2008er Stereo The One getrennt.. ach.. mein Herz... aber s 2009er Stereo hats mir zu sehr angetan, als dass ich wiederstehn hätte können.. was man so sieht hat hier CUBE echt 1A-Arbeit geleistet und alte Problemstellen konsequent ausgebessert:
- das echt miese "Schutzblech" für den Dämpfer scheint eliminiert
- die "Problemschraube" am 3D-Active-Link scheint durch ne durchgehende Achse mit Klemmung behoben
..sehr gut, dass Cube hier endlich nachgebessert hat!.. hoffe die Preise bleiben auch 2009 im Rahmen - dann bin ich der erste, der sich n 2009er Stereo bestellt.. hat schon wer ne Preisliste?


----------



## Maxwie (6. September 2008)

I I-net bei rider store sind die neuen jetzt mit preisen drin. Fritzz the one wie letztes Jahr 2999,- Damit steht die Kaufentscheidung fest!


----------



## cubelix (6. September 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Preise des 09 Cubes Stereo

K18          2199,- Euronen

The One    2700,- Euronen

R1 Carbon  um die 3000 Euronen 

Will mir auch ein Stereo zulegen bin noch hin und hergerissen ob 08 the one oder schon ein 09 modell leider ist die Pike nicht mehr verbaut!.

Kann jemand was zur Rahmengröße sagen habe hier einen Händler der mir zu einem 16" empfiehlt anstatt ein 18" was meiner schrittlänge von 83 cm eher entspricht.
Stimmt es das mann das Stereo eine Rahmennummer kleiner nimmt
oder liegt es daran das er gerade ein 16" da hat.

Mfg Karsten


----------



## eve- (6. September 2008)

Hallo,

die neuen Farben sind echt gut, besonders White´n Black. Ich glaub es wird ein 2009 er AMS 125. Wie ist die Shimano XTR Ausstattung, lohnt sich der Aufpreis?


----------



## Beckinio (7. September 2008)

Hallo Cubelix,
hast Du vielleich auch schon ca. Preise vom neuen Sting. Mich würde speziell das STING SUPER HPC XT interessieren. Vielen dank im Voraus!!!


----------



## mtb-igel (7. September 2008)

War am Freitag auf der EB und habe mir das neue Reaction angesehen. Da hier verwunderlicherweis enoch nichts an Fotos und Preisen sowie Ausstattung zum Reaction, das jetzt in einer einleuchtenden genialen Logik als HPA geführt wird, zu finden ist, hier ien paar Eindrücke. Wobei ich glaube dass am Abend die Fotos vom Publikumstag das Forum sicherlich erreichen werden... 


Leider ist gerade meine Wunschaustattung, mit der ich mein 2008er ablösen würde, nicht dabei...

* Reba Race oder SID, komplett XT, Formula Bremse (k18/24/R1) --- möchte weder XT-Bremse noch Fox-Gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wonko (7. September 2008)

Beckinio schrieb:


> hast Du vielleich auch schon ca. Preise vom neuen Sting. Mich würde speziell das STING SUPER HPC XT interessieren.


In dem von Maxwie genannten Online-Shop sind schon fast alle Preise zu finden, auch für das von Dir genannte Bike.


----------



## paradox (7. September 2008)

ist euch bei den cube reaction serie das integrierte innenlager aufgefallen?


----------



## hebolaco (7. September 2008)

hallo , 

preise schon aber von gewicht steht nicht,s dabei.   

                                        gruss


----------



## Maxwie (7. September 2008)

die stehen aber im Cube Katalog der auf der Cube Seite zu finden ist...
Gruß
Max


----------



## Danielsan79 (7. September 2008)

> Leider ist gerade meine Wunschaustattung, mit der ich mein 2008er ablösen würde, nicht dabei...



Kaufst du dir jedes Jahr eni neues Fahrrad?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Integrierte Lager machen Lapierre schon seit Jahren. Is also nix neues. Braucht einer Preise? Hab die Liste gerade hier...


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (7. September 2008)

Bleibt der Preis beim Fritzz gleich?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

FÃ¼r jeweils â¬ 2599,- oder â¬ 2999,-. Is ja schon fast n Klassiker. Allerdings gibts da die Spicy Serie bei Lapierre, die echt nochmal n ganzes StÃ¼ck leichter ist...


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (7. September 2008)

Danke für die Info.
Ein Spicy bin ich noch nicht gefahren; beim Fritzz gefiel mir die Gewichtsverteilung halt ganz gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Ist ja auch ein echt schönes Rad. Ich hatte bisher keinen unglücklichen Fritzzler gesehen. Mußt du halt mal ausprobieren. Haste da keinen Händler, wo du das mal probieren kannst?


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (7. September 2008)

Das Fritzz hab ich aufm Bikefestival in Willingen getestet.
Vielleicht ist Lapierre nächstes Jahr auch dort.
Früher gibts bei mir eh kein neues Rad, aber träumen darf man ja.


----------



## mtb-igel (7. September 2008)

Danielsan79 schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir jedes Jahr eni neues Fahrrad?



ein neues fahrrad: nein! ein neues sportgerät: kommt drauf an obs im neuen jahr was schönes neues gibt was mich reizt. ansonsten setze ich ein jahr aus.

frage beantwortet?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Lapierre ist nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall da. es steht nur noch nicht genau fest, in welchem Ausmaß. Wo kommst´n du her?


----------



## tomwake (7. September 2008)

hey leute, 

bin ganz neu hier angemeldet und muss gleich mal ne frage stellen 

Hat jemand schon den Preis für das 2009er Cube Analog, einmal mit Scheibenbremse und einmal mit V-Brakes?
Und noch ne frage, auf der Website von Cube is ja das Blackngrey von analog mit Scheibenbremse und das milky green mit V-Brakes, meint ihr bzw. weiß jemand ob man das Blackngrey beispielsweiße auch mit V-Brakes bekommt?? Oder ist die Ausstattung ans Farbmodell gebunden?

lg und danke, 

tom


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Analog disc kommt in "BlackÂ´nÂ´grey" und kostet â¬ 529,-. Das grÃ¼ne GerÃ¤t kostet â¬ 499,- und stellt dann die V-Brake Variante dar...Die disc ist Ã¼brigens mechanisch und kann nicht so wirklich was. Austauschen lassen oder V-Brake nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Felix_the_Cat (7. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wo kommst´n du her?



Ausm Bergischen.
Keine Ahnung, ob es hier nen Lapierre-Händler gibt, aber Willingen ist eigentlich für mich immer ganz gut gewesen, um die neuen Bikes selbst mal zu testen. V.a. da man dort dann den direkten Vergleich hat.
Beim Cube finde ich die Steckachsenlösung auch gut, glaub die gibts so bis jetzt nur noch bei Liteville, aber das 901 ist mir ne Nummer zu "fett", zudem mit 2200 Rahmenpreis auch nicht ganz meine Preisklasse, dann doch lieber für 3000 ein Komplettbike. Und beim Fritzz würde mir bei der Ausstattung eigentlich alles gefallen, und wenn nicht wirds ausgetauscht sobalds kaputt geht 
Zudem hat das Fritzz soweit ich mich erinnere auch 34,9 Sattelstützendurchmesser, was für die kommenden Automatikstützen vielleicht interessant sein könnte.


----------



## hebolaco (7. September 2008)

@maxwie, stimmt! danke noch mal.    gruss


----------



## beuze1 (7. September 2008)

war gestern auf der Eurobike..
ich find die Cube's mitlerweile zu Bunt

























wenn Du mit soeiner Teamlackierung am Berg hängst wie ein nasser Sack
ist's schon zimmlich


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Wenn du mal nach Bielefeld kommst, kannste dich ja mal melden. Lapierre steht hier auch rum...


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

DAS nennst du bunt? Warste nicht bei Speiseeis? Die haben sogar Paisley-Muster...


----------



## mzaskar (7. September 2008)

Die neuen Cubes gefallen mir, finde es etwas schade, dass es am Fritzz keine Vorrichtung für KeFü etc. gibt ....

Auch einige der Lackierungen waren nicht sauber, einige Uebergänge waren verlaufen 


Aber trotzdem schöne Räder


----------



## Maxwie (7. September 2008)

falls man es zu Bunt findet gibts ja auch noch die Varianten in Schwarz... die sind ja nun wirklich dezent


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Und nebenbei sind die schwarzen Dinger auch noch leichter und die Farbe hält besser...Eigentlich find ich´s ganz schön, dass es endlich mal wieder ein bischen Farbe gibt. Ewig der gleiche langweilige Mattschwarzkram. Muss ja nicht gleich im Dunkeln leuchten...
Obwohl selbst das ganz cool währe


----------



## Maxwie (7. September 2008)

Also ich finde die Farbvarianten auch schön. Werd mir das Farbige Fritzz beim Händler ansehen und dann wenns gefällt zum Frühjahr bestellen... eher wirds die ja warscheinlich eh nicht geben


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

In der Lieferliste stehen die ab Februar März drin. Also April...Ich verkauf die jetzt schon seit ein paar Jahren und bin das Warten schon gewohnt...Jedes Jahr der gleiche Mist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maxwie (7. September 2008)

sag mal muss ich dann jetzt schon bestellen oder reicht es wenn ich um Dezember/Januar bestelle ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Ich würde das lieber jetzt schon machen. Die erste Serie zum Frühjahr ist immer total schnell weg. Und dann dauerts wieder so dermaßen lange, dass die Saison fast vorbei ist...Ich finds immer ein bischen schräg, meine Kunden ein halbes Jahr nach ihrer Bestellung anzurufen. Wenn du es also eh schon sagen kannst, dass du so einen  Bock haben möchtest, dann stiel das mal lieber jetzt schon ein.


----------



## Maxwie (7. September 2008)

hmm.... ich entscheide mich noch zwischen Speci enduro und dem Fritz, eigentlich wollte ich beide erstmal Probefahren um mich zu entscheiden... Gerade weil das Tretlager jetzt 2cm Tiefer ist. da würde ich schon gerne erstmal Testen


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. September 2008)

Tja, dann schau dir mal einfach an, wie die SpeiseeisrÃ¤der nÃ¤chstes Jahr ausgestattet sind und was die kosten. Dann haste eh keine Frage mehr...Bei nem Rad fÃ¼r â¬ 4000,- ne gruppenfreie Kurbel zu verbauen ist schon echt ein Schlag in die Fresse. Aber wenigstens verbauen die bei den Dingern jetzt keine Doppelkrone mehr. AuÃer beim S-Works. Den Sinn soll mal einer verstehen...
Das ist so verdammt schade, dass die aus so einer geilen Marke so einen Scheiss machen. Dabei hat Cannondale doch schon vor Jahren gezeigt, dass das so nicht funktioniert...

Ich schweife ab...


----------



## BlackUser (8. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern war ich auf der Eurobike und habe mir ein paar Modelle von Cube angeschaut...
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass beim LTD CC kein Preis angegeben war. Bei Nachfrage wurde mir 589 genannt! Kann das sein, so günstig?
Dieses "Messemodell" ist anscheinend nur über einen Händler zu bestellen, begrenzte Stückzahl.













Was sind denn die Vor- und Nachteile zu einem LTD Race?








Vielen Dank


----------



## 900degrees (8. September 2008)

Das CC hat den schwereren Rahmen der Bikes ab Acid abwärts, die Bremse ist ca. 50% günstiger und die Laufräder wahrscheinlich schwerer. Der Rest ist höher- oder gleichwertig.

Der Preis dafür ist ein Scherz, das Teil ist ja billiger als das weitaus schlechter ausgestattete Acid. Das muss ein Irrtum sein... sonst bin ich sauer .


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Ich bin Cube Händler und kann euch ganz klar sagen, dass das nicht der VK ist...


----------



## 900degrees (8. September 2008)

Aso jo logisch. VK seitens Cube. Sprich netto EK für die Händler. So machts wieder Sinn.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Nicht einmal das wäre richtig. Keine Ahnung, was der Typ da gesagt hat...Man wird ja sehen, was da so an preisen entsteht. Diese Modelle sind für den Händler frei kalkulierbar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beckinio (8. September 2008)

Upps....da schaue ich mir die PReise im Netz an und muss leider feststellen, dass das günstigste Sting mir doch ein wenig zu teuer ist. Dann muss ich wohl auf ein anderes Bike wie das Stereo umswitchen...schade. 
@papamidnight: Gibt es bei Euch im Laden noch das alte Sting?


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Ne. Die sind alle weg. Ruf mal an. Da geht was---0521-9870250


----------



## BlackUser (8. September 2008)

Habe ich mir doch gedacht, dass der Preis nicht stimmen kann...
Wie viel kostet denn das LTD CC ungefähr? Und ist auch das LTD Team besser?

MfG


----------



## softcake (8. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Integrierte Lager machen Lapierre schon seit Jahren. Is also nix neues. Braucht einer Preise? Hab die Liste gerade hier...



Das 2009er Reaction könnte mich glatt interessieren.

Wie funktioniert das mit dem integrierten Innenlager? Ähnlich wie ein integrierter Steuersatz? Werden einfach zwei entsprechende Industrielager in den Rahmen gepresst? Standardlager?

Kann mich bitte jemand aufklären?

softcake


----------



## flori828 (8. September 2008)

beuze1 schrieb:


> ich find die Cube's mitlerweile zu Bunt



Find ich auch. Und das kackbraune Fritzz sieht vielleicht aus 
Naja gibts zum glück auch in schwarz. Ausstattung wie letztes Jahr. Kann man sich auch nochn 08´er holen (sofern noch irgendwo vorhanden).

Flori


----------



## Racer87 (8. September 2008)

Was jammern denn so viele über die Farben?? ich kann das echt nicht verstehen. Cube macht meiner Meinung nach damit alles richtig. Für die, dies bunt mögen gibts die schönen Farben und für alle anderen gibts auch jedes Bike in schwarz. 
Im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" Thread sind immer alle froh, wenn mal ein buntes Cube gezeigt wird, Und wenn nur schwarze gezeigt werden findens alle langweilig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Die Lager werden wie bei Lapierre einfach eingepresst. Ersatz kann man auch über Lange bekommen.


----------



## Beckinio (8. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ne. Die sind alle weg. Ruf mal an. Da geht was---0521-9870250



Danke...melde mich mal die Tage.


----------



## bikerspoint (8. September 2008)

mit 1050.- EUR werden wir dieses weiße 2009er CUBE LTD CC Sondermodell bei uns im Laden auspreisen. Verfügbar ab November 2008.


----------



## Kev1992 (8. September 2008)

Verdammt jetz fällt mir meine entscheidung wieder schwer
Wollte mir das XMS holen und jetzt das
also meine frage : was ist besser für allmountain?? werde das erste halbe Jahr Wald fahren, wollte dann im sommer aber auch mal im Harz fahren


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. September 2008)

Werbung. Ganz toll. Schreib deinen "Kunden" direkt an...

hat hier einer nen Preis für die Hammerschmidt?


----------



## rip74 (8. September 2008)

bikerspoint schrieb:


> mit 1050.- EUR werden wir dieses weiße 2009er CUBE LTD CC Sondermodell bei uns im Laden auspreisen. Verfügbar ab November 2008.



gerade mal 5 beiträge aber schon fett werbung...

geht gar nicht!

edit:http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=145136


----------



## Felix_the_Cat (8. September 2008)

flori828 schrieb:


> das kackbraune Fritzz sieht vielleicht aus



Wenn das gelb in so einem rot wie beim Stereo wär würds mir auch besser gefallen.


----------



## kal-el (8. September 2008)

@kev

ich habe das XMS seit ein paar Tagen und bis auf die Farbe entpricht es dem 2009 ....
und ihc finde es einfach super!!!
Toll ist die Entscheidungsfreiheit:
Wald und  Trails:
Dämpfer ein....
Straße und Speed:
Dämpfer aus und dann geht echt was!
Hab`s in 18" mit den ErgonII-Griffen, 2x dem Racing Ralph (der NN war für die Straße zum Verheizen zu schade) und verstellbaren Vorbau....


meine Alternative war auch eine LTD (Team), aber die Flexibiliät eines Fullys hat mich gereizt und ich bereue es nicht!

kal-el


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

bikerspoint schrieb:


> mit 1050.- EUR werden wir dieses weiße 2009er CUBE LTD CC Sondermodell bei uns im Laden auspreisen. Verfügbar ab November 2008.





> Werbung. Ganz toll. Schreib deinen "Kunden" direkt an...
> 
> hat hier einer nen Preis für die Hammerschmidt?



Na ja es wurde ja vorher nach dem VK Preis gefragt...Will ja niemand in Schutz nehmen aber es direkt als "Verkaufsaufforderung" zu deklarieren ist grenzwertig.


----------



## 900degrees (9. September 2008)

Fand das jetzt auch nicht so schlimm. Der Maxxis Thread wird auch von nem Maxxis Händler geführt, da beschwert sich auch keiner, dass er nen Link auf seinen Shop in der Signatur hat. 

Papa Midnight, hast eigentlich direkter versucht hier was zu verticken .

Aber immer easy.. ist doch net so schlimm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev1992 (9. September 2008)

@ kal-el Danke
Ich bin auch schon ganz heiz auf das XMS
noch 83 Tage


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

Hab ich das?
Und wo?


----------



## Würfelspiel (9. September 2008)

also ich find die 2009er auch genial, wollte mir eigentlich ein 08er Acid bestellen, hab jetzt aber extra aufs 09er gewartet - und heute bestellt 

lieferzeit laut cube übrigens 2-4 wochen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

Echt?
Da wäre ich vorsichtig... 
Aber meld dich doch mal, wenn das klappen sollte! Die Lieferzeiten bei Cube sind ja eigentlich eher unterirdisch...


----------



## BlackUser (9. September 2008)

Wäre super wenn mir jemand genauere Infos, ein Link, oder Dokument zum neuen LTD CC geben könnte...
Im Prospekt ist nicht mal ein Bild vorhanden und auf der Page von Cube steht auch nichts bezüglich Ausstattung!

Merci


----------



## Würfelspiel (9. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Echt?
> Da wäre ich vorsichtig...
> Aber meld dich doch mal, wenn das klappen sollte! Die Lieferzeiten bei Cube sind ja eigentlich eher unterirdisch...



ja ich weis, war auch verwundert. gilt aber auch nicht für jedes modell - da cube unterschiedlich produziert. das selbe bike, also das acid, nur in der anderen farbe (candy blue) hat anscheinend eine deutlich längere lieferzeit


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

Ich drück dir die Daumen! Hab im November 2007 ein Crossbike vorgeordert und das kam dann vor zwei Wochen...


----------



## Würfelspiel (9. September 2008)

das ist ja heftig 
nach fast nem jahr hätte ich langsam auch keinen bock mehr...
na ich hoff mal das es bei dem was mir versprochen wurde bleibt


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

Genau. Warts doch erst mal ab. Argerlich ist sowas immer erst, wenn der Sommer vor der Tür steht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

meinst du das Ltd AMS?


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

Hab grad mal in den Detailaufnahmen auf der Cube HP festgestellt das die Bikes ab AMS Pro nun alles Schraubgriffe haben. Was ein Segen,dann werd ich mal schauen wo ich solche herbekomme zum nachrüsten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. September 2008)

Die kannste bestimmt über einen Cube Dealer bekommen. irgendwann ist sowas immer mal über. Vielleicht kann man die sogar bestellen.


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

Darauf hoffe ich ja...mal schauen wenn die ersten Bikes unter den Leuten sind.


----------



## mzaskar (9. September 2008)

gibt es doch von diversen Firmen und in diversen Farben ganz normal zu kaufen


----------



## Schmiddi07 (9. September 2008)

ja richtig das stimmt aber die von Cube wären halt so ein ganz kleines Gimmick.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (9. September 2008)

Ich weiß nicht wie es jetzt bei diesen ist, aber die Cube Griffe die an meinen 08er Cube dran waren gefielen mir überhaupt nicht, die waren mir viel zu hart. Bin froh dass ich die los bin!
Diese Schraubgriffe sehen denen sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Maxwie (9. September 2008)

also ich habe meine Griffe direkt gegen nen paar ergons getauscht und bin bis jetzt Top zufrieden. Werde ich bei meinem nächsten Bike auch direkt wieder tun.


----------



## JFR (10. September 2008)

Was ist eigentlich aus dem angekünigten Downhiller geworden?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Der liegt bestimmt noch in irgendeiner Schublade...


----------



## JFR (10. September 2008)

ICh dacht der Andre Wagenknecht würde nen Proto fahren.
Kann aber sein, dass das ein Fusion war.
Hatten die nicht irgendwo ein Bild von dem Teil?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Die sind doch eh alle vom gleichen Konstrukteur... Der gute Herr Probst...


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

Sagt am bei 190 cm Körpergröße und ner schrittlänge von ca 87-88 cm ist L doch die richtige Rahmengröße oder ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Die messen in Zoll.Bei 1,90 brauchste ziemlich sicher 22" Kommt ganz darauf an, wie du so fahren willst. Wenn du faxen machen willst, solltest du den Bock nicht zu groß nehmen...


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

also bis jetzt fahr ich nen ams 100 comp und das auch in 20" damit bin ich immer gut zurecht gekommen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. September 2008)

Bei den Preisen würde ich mir keine all zu großen Sorgen machen. Mein Händler kam einerseits frustriert von der Eurobike zurück, weil nächstes Jahr die meisten Sachen deutlich teurer werden, meinte aber andererseits, bei Cube hätte sich nichts getan. Er wüßte auch nicht, wie die das machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Ganz so ist das nicht. Es gibt auch noch einige andere Marken, die sich zu 2008 auch nicht verteuert haben und sogar zum Teil bessere Parts verbauen. Ich sag jetzt nicht wer, sonst heißt es gleich wieder, dass ich ja nur hier bin um Bikes zu verticken.
offensichtlich ist es aber so, dass gerade US Marken echte Probleme mit gestiegenen Rohstoffpreisen haben, weil ihr Dollar nix mehr wert ist. Auf der anderen Seite bekommen die zumindest in Europe ne echt harte Währung...


----------



## BillyHeuler (10. September 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mich heut in diesem Forum angemeldet jedoch schon schon seit geraumer Zeit mitgelesen. Nun zu meinem Anliegen, ich bin heut zu meinem Händler gegangen um mir die neuen Bikes von Cube anzuschauen. Daraufhin bot mir der Händler 25 % Rabatt auf den Listenpreis von Cube an (egal welches Modell), wenn ich bis Samstag ein Bike vorbestelle. Bei dem Angebot kann ich natürlich nicht nein sagen.

Nun werde ich mir wahrscheinlich das Reaction R1 MAG aussuchen, was mich allerdings an dem Bike noch stört, wären die Komponenten von SRAM. Hat jemand dbzgl. schon Erfahrungen, da ich bisher nur Shimano gefahren bin. Außerdem hätte ich gern alle Komponenten von einer Gruppe. 

Weiterhin stellt sich mir die Frage, ob der Aufpreis von 200,00 Euro gegenüber dem Reaction XT gerechfertigt ist und wenn ja warum? Als Alternative würde ich mir ansonsten das Reactin XT holen. Für eure Tipps, Anregungen und Einschätzungen wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

25% ?????
was für ein Spinner. Für dich natürlich gut, aber da bleibt null dran hängen...Hoffentlich bekommst du da kein faules Ei. vergleiche auf jeden fall alle Teile und bestehe auf den Aufbau und eine kostenfreie Erstinspektion! Wichtig!!!


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

Sag mal bitte den Händler dann kann ich bei ihm mein Cube fritzz vorbestellen  da würde ich ja einiges sparen...


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

jau!
sach mal Bescheid!


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

wieviel prozent sind denn realistisch bei einer so frühen vorbestellung drin ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Kommt auf die Marke an. 10-15% bei Cube sind gerade ok.


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

jau cube meine ich ja auch . Will mir ja ein fritzz holen und so um 2500-2600 in der the one variante zahlen


----------



## BillyHeuler (10. September 2008)

ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich bisher alle bikes bei ihm gekauft hab, also auch "normale" bikes. vielleicht liegt es daran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kev1992 (10. September 2008)

Ich überlege ob ich mir das 2009er XMS hole und nicht das 2008er weil mir die Farbe besser gefällt.
Meine frage: wie lange sind ca. die lieferzeiten??
hab kein bock Monate zu warten


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Laut Liste ab September/October


----------



## Kev1992 (10. September 2008)

Danke
noch eine frage: wenn ich es im Dezember haben will genaues Datum 27.12 wann sollte ich das dann vorbestellen??


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Ich bestelle sowas für meine Kunden immer zeitig, damit es zum Wunschdatum auch wirklich da ist.
(jetzt bin ich hier gleich bestimmt wieder der Händlerarsch, obwohl ich nur Fragen beantwortet habe  :-(  )


----------



## Kev1992 (10. September 2008)

Danke für deine Antworten.
Hoffe mein Händler macht das auch so werd morgen mal hinfahren


----------



## Schmiddi07 (10. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bestelle sowas für meine Kunden immer zeitig, damit es zum Wunschdatum auch wirklich da ist.
> (*jetzt bin ich hier gleich bestimmt wieder der Händlerarsch, obwohl ich nur Fragen beantwortet habe  :-( * )



Ach komm...jetzt mach nicht an der Meinung eines einzelnen die Meinung des ganzen Forums fest.Hilfst den Jungs doch nur weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (10. September 2008)

Sram funktioniert top, sollte dir keine Probleme bereiten ....

Ein Mix aus Shimano und Sram funktioniert gut und macht ueberhaupt keine Probleme


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Ach, weißte, wenn mich sowas wirklich mitnehmen würde, dann wäre ich in der falschen Branche.  Trotzdem Danke...;-)


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

was ist denn der Listen liefertermin für das Fritzz


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Februar / März....Aua......


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

ach ist nicht so schlimm. Bin Student und muss eh noch ein wenig sparen


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Würde ich aber jetzt schon mal bestellen. Wenn du da erst im Januar auftauchst, ist die sehr kleine erste Serie vergriffen...Und kaum ein Dealer wird sich in so einer frühen Zeit die Hütte vollstellen...ich tus nicht...


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

JO ich weiß aber ich bin immer noch mit mir am Hardern ob es nicht doch ein specialized enduro werden soll. Ich glaub ich mach mal nen Thread inner Kaufberatung auf. Wie ist denn eure meinung zu den Bikes?


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. September 2008)

Auerha...Schau dir die 2009er Specialized erst mal an. Natürlich machen die Shimano Teile kein Rad aus, aber bis 4000 Euro gibts da ne gruppenfreie Kurbel...Das ist echt ne Unverschämtheit. Dafür haben die aber geschnallt, dass Doppelbrücke bei dem Ding Mist ist und jetzt steckt ne Fox drin. Allerdings beim S-Works nicht. da fragt man sich, welches system jetzt funktioniert und welches nicht? Big S hat sich, wie damals Cannondale, mit den hauseigenen Parts verzettelt...

Nimm das Cube.


----------



## Maxwie (10. September 2008)

jo ich Ziele auch mehr auf die Bergaufeigenschaften der Bikes. Ist da wohl ein deutlicher unterschied zwischen dem Enduro und dem Fritzz ?


----------



## 900degrees (10. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hab ich das?
> Und wo?



Hier:



Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ne. Die sind alle weg. Ruf mal an. Da geht was---0521-9870250




Aber da hab ich ja was ausgelöst. Wenn du mein Posting genau gelesen hättest, wüsstest du auch, dass es mich überhaupt nicht stört, wenn hier ein Händler sich auch wie einer verhält. Jeder will verkaufen, wenn einer im Forum hilfsbereit ist, geh ich natürlich eher zu dem.

Natürlich weiß man als Händler mehr und natürlich kann einem alles als Werbung ausgelegt werden... bikerspoint hat nur gesagt für wieviel er das Teil ab wann verkauft, ist mindestens so viel Info wie Werbung .

Also ma ganz locker, wollt dich net dumm anmachen, finds sogar gut, wenn der ein oder andere Händler, auch du, hier mal ein paar Infos springen lässt. Wollte einfach darauf hinweisen, dass du ihn net anmachen musst wenn er im Endeffekt nix großartig anderes macht, als du.

Also weiter im Text :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (11. September 2008)

bin cube benutzer und finde die bieten verdammt viel leistung fürs geld und sind kein versender ...... gute komponenten SRAM/shimano/FOX /DT Swiss/ syntace / easton

zwar nie das high end .... aber ein guter und vor allem funktionaler kompromiss ohne abstriche bei der leistung ... sehr funktionell


----------



## Blaustich (11. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> (...) bestehe auf den Aufbau (...)



hi!
habe mir am montag das cube acid vorbestellt, welches oktober/nov. lieferbar sein soll. kriege ich dann das bike von meinem händler in einzelteilen oder ist das bereits aufgebaut?! 
hoffe eher letzteres^^

mfg, alex =)


----------



## Schmiddi07 (11. September 2008)

Kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein Händler dir ein paar Brocken vor die Füsse schmeisst.Die sind eigentlich schon komplett fahrfertig aufgebaut und das Einstellen der Gabel auf dein Gewicht etc. sollte auch dazu gehören. Aber denk dran deinen Händler nach der kostenlosen Erstinspektion zu fragen.


----------



## Würfelspiel (11. September 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> hi!
> habe mir am montag das cube acid vorbestellt, welches oktober/nov. lieferbar sein soll. kriege ich dann das bike von meinem händler in einzelteilen oder ist das bereits aufgebaut?!
> hoffe eher letzteres^^
> 
> mfg, alex =)



da sieht man wiedermal, 2 leute, am gleichen tag bestellt, 2 andere informationen 
meins sollte nach einem anruf bei cube in 2-4 wochen da sein.
welche farbe hast du bestellt?


----------



## Blaustich (11. September 2008)

Habe das Acid in White Candy Blue bestellt. Mein Händler meinte, dass das Black'n'Grey jedoch noch im September geliefert wird!
Du wirst dann das Black'n'Grey geordert haben, oder?

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

da ging es nur um infos. Und weil ich nicht wieder als Händlerarsch dastehen wollte, habe ich ihn gebeten anzurufen. das rad kauft er woanders. 

Peace!


----------



## Blaustich (11. September 2008)

Schmiddi07 schrieb:


> (...) Aber denk dran deinen HÃ¤ndler nach der kostenlosen Erstinspektion zu fragen.



Ok, habe nÃ¤mlich noch nie ein Bike zusammengebaut^^
Ist diese Erstinspektion direkt nach dem Kauf zu machen oder erst nach einem halben Jahr? Mir wurde nÃ¤mlich gesagt, dass ich nach einem halben Jahr wieder kommen soll und dann das Rad komplett durchgecheckt wird inkl. Speichen nachziehen - soll 30â¬ kosten. Ist dieser 30â¬-Service jetzt diese Erstinspektion?? 

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## Würfelspiel (11. September 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Habe das Acid in White Candy Blue bestellt. Mein Händler meinte, dass das Black'n'Grey jedoch noch im September geliefert wird!
> Du wirst dann das Black'n'Grey geordert haben, oder?
> 
> MfG, Alex =)



Dann deckt es sich mit meinen Infos, das wurde mir auch gesagt. Ich habs in Black n Grey bestellt, richtig


----------



## ceba (11. September 2008)

@blaustich: das klingt nach der erstinspktion, aber bei den meisten haendlern ist die mit im kaufpreis drin (auch mit, bzw. trotz rabatt) 


mfg s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

Manche versuchens trotzdem...


----------



## Blaustich (11. September 2008)

Ok - soll ich dann direkt beim Kauf die Erstinspektion machen lassen oder erst ein halbes Jahr später?

edit: Kann man trotz Rabatt (10% aufs Bike + 20% im ersten Jahr auf Kleidung) auf die kostenlose Inspektion bestehen, oder kommt das spießig?


----------



## Flo_27984 (11. September 2008)

Hab jetz beschlossen, mir das Stereo zu holen, vorzugsweise in Black n White! Gibt's dazu schon was über Liefertermine?


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

Februar / März


----------



## Flo_27984 (11. September 2008)

Ok, Danke Dir! Bis dahin darf mein AMS Pro noch raus in den Dreck


----------



## Kev1992 (11. September 2008)

So heute beim Händler gewessen und das Cube XMS 2008 zurück stellen lassen.
Die Farbe sieht wenn man darvor steht mal richtig geil aus besser als ich dachte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackUser (11. September 2008)

Hi, wann wäre denn das Reaction K18 in Racing Red und das LTD Race in Black Anodized lieferbar?
Sind bei diesen auch 10-15% machbar?

Danke


----------



## NaitsirhC (11. September 2008)

Wieviel Rabatt drin ist (wenn überhaupt) hängt vom Händler und Deinem Verhandlungsgeschick ab 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (11. September 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Ok - soll ich dann direkt beim Kauf die Erstinspektion machen lassen oder erst ein halbes Jahr später?


Ersteres würde nicht sooo viel Sinn machen.



Blaustich schrieb:


> edit: Kann man trotz Rabatt (10% aufs Bike + 20% im ersten Jahr auf Kleidung) auf die kostenlose Inspektion bestehen, oder kommt das spießig?


Kommt auf Dein Verhandlungsgeschick an. Und was hat das mit Spießigkeit zu tun? Es geht um DEIN Geld!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

Ihr solltest vielleicht auch mal dran denken, ob der Händler von dem, was ihr zahlen wollt auch leben kann, denn der macht das nicht aus Jux. Ein bike und sein Besitzer brauchen ja auch support und dieser support wird von niemandem geleistet, wenn er pleite ist. Die Karre muss ja auch aufgebaut werden, Erstinspektion wollen alle und am liebsten auch noch einen Totalumbau für null Euro. So funktioniert das nicht. Sucht euch lieber einen dealer, dem ihr vertrauen könnt. Denn der allergeilste Preis is nix, wenn ihr nach dem Kauf wie Karl Arsch im Regen stehen gelassen werdet.


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (11. September 2008)

Da hast Du Recht. Als Käufer muss ich natürlich das "Gesamtpaket" betrachten. Aber verhandel kann und sollte ich trotzdem. Damit einigen sich schließlich nur beide Parteien auf für beide annehmbare Bedingungen. Von daher ist absolut legitim zu verhandeln.


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

Natürlich ist es das! das wollte ich damit auch nicht sagen. Ein wirklich gutes Geschäft ist es dann, wenn sich beide Seiten ein bischen beschissen fühlen...


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (11. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ein wirklich gutes Geschäft ist es dann, wenn sich beide Seiten ein bischen beschissen fühlen...


Schön gesagt!


----------



## Papa Midnight (11. September 2008)

Stimmt ja auch.
Und genau das ist der Grund warum ich manche Kunden trotz Ladenwechsels schon seit zT über 15 Jahre habe. Ich mag ja dieses Autoverkäuferimage meines Berufsstandes ja auch nicht, und deswegen ist das bei uns ein bischen entspannter. Ich mag meinen Job und das soll auch so bleiben. Da draussen sind auch bestimmt noch ein paar andere Dealer, die das so sehen und an die solltet ihr euch alle wenden. lasst die Finger von diesen "Ich-besorgs-dir-billig" Typen.

wer billig kauft, kauft zwei mal... (Nicht von mir. Is von meinem Opa...)


----------



## Schmiddi07 (11. September 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Ok - soll ich dann direkt beim Kauf die Erstinspektion machen lassen oder erst ein halbes Jahr später?
> ....



Die Erstinspektion hat erst dann sind wenn du ein paar km gefahren bist,dann wird die Schaltung nochmal nachgestellt,Schrauben nachgezogen/geprüft etc.  Direkt beim Kauf ist ja alles vorab schonmal eingestellt. Was Rabatt usw angeht musst du wie "Papa Midnight" schon geschrieben hat schauen was möglich und akzeptabel ist ohne Unverschämt zu werden.Höflich fragen kostet ja nix.
 Die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität kommt natürlich nicht unbedingt so dolle,da die meisten Händler sowieso dann schon im Hinterkopf haben "Du fragst bei mir nach nem Preis und bestellst doch sowieso im Internet....hauptsache günstig". Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## Blaustich (11. September 2008)

Vielen Dank fÃ¼r eure zahlreichen Antworten! Ich glaube ich zahle einfach die Inspektion...30â¬ fÃ¼r ein halbes Jahr sind nicht die Welt (nicht, dass er noch pfuscht wenn er es gratis machen muss^^). DafÃ¼r gab es erstklassige Beratung und 10% Rabatt beim Kauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starkmusik.de (12. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> (..)Ein wirklich gutes Geschäft ist es dann, wenn sich beide Seiten ein bischen beschissen fühlen...


das nennt man heutzutage auch win-win-situation 


habe mir heute selbst das ams 125 R1 schwarz anodisiert bestellt. mein händler sagte mir, es kommt lt. cube im oktober, fügte auch hinzu dass das auch ende oktober bedeuten kann. mal sehn. scheint ja echt große unterschiede darin zu geben, je nach rahmen und lackierung, wie man hier liest.

also ich freu mich. r1 geil. fox 2009 noch geiler. 
zur farbe: die lackierung wiegt 200g mehr (am anfang, wird mit jedem fahrkilometer weniger) und gibts umsonst NICHT dazu. soll ich wirklich dann hunderte euro für leichteren vorbau/lenker/undsoweiter ausgeben, um 80 g zu sparen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. September 2008)

@ starmusik:
Nein, du musst ganz dringend Titanschrauben kaufen, damit erst so richtig Sinn macht...

hehe...


----------



## lilina (12. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Hi, wann wäre denn das Reaction K18 in Racing Red und das LTD Race in Black Anodized lieferbar?
> Sind bei diesen auch 10-15% machbar?
> 
> Danke



Also das Cube Reaction ist laut Cube ab Dec/Jan lieferbar (egal welche Farbe).

Als ich letztens einen Händler nach Prozenten für das Cube Reaction fragte, kamm nur, dass er keine Prozente gibt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. September 2008)

Is ne Antwort mit der man leben muss...


----------



## Flo_27984 (12. September 2008)

Thema ist seit heut Mittag erledigt  Hab mein Stereo THE ONE bestellt und der Preis bei meinem Stammdealer stimmt auch 
Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten... ich hoff ned allzulange


----------



## Papa Midnight (12. September 2008)

gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz ruhig........


----------



## BillyHeuler (12. September 2008)

ich war heut nun bei meinem händler und hab mir das reaction r1 mag in blau bestellt, wird wahrscheinlich aber erst im dezember geliefert. naja, dafür hab ich satte prozente bekommen. nebenbei hab ich mir nochmal nen katalog angeschaut und dabei festgestellt, dass es dieses jahr wieder ein messemodell des ldt cc gibt, welches nicht auf der webseite von cube aufgeführt ist. vielleicht interessiert es ja die jenigen unter euch die sich ein ldt holen möchten. farbe war weiß, reba sl, xt kurbel umwerfer und schaltung, preis 999 euro


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (12. September 2008)

Das ist im Katalog? Oder war das der Händlerkatalog?


----------



## trautbrg (12. September 2008)

83er Schrittlänge = 18 Zoll Stereo.
Fahr ich seit 3 Jahren auf allen Trails.
Wie groß bist denn?



cubelix schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Preise des 09 Cubes Stereo
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starkmusik.de (12. September 2008)

es gibt hier einen link zu einem mb-artikel, in dem man seine idealgeometrie selbst ausmessen kann. darin steht, wie hier wiederholt auch im forum bestätigt wird, dass schrittlänge und rahmenhöhe *zweitrangig sind *und eher über renner- oder spassbike entscheiden. wichtig sind die *oberrohrlänge und die steuerrohrlänge! 

*konnte es selbst am eigenen leib erfahren: 
lt. meiner schrittlänge (186/88) passt mir angeblich ein 20" (50,8cm) cube. aber lt berechnungsmethode passt mir ein 585mm oberrohr - wie beim 18" cube! da ich ein 20er (OR 605mm) in bestellung hatte, wurde ich mulmig...hm...rahmen zu hoch=eier anschlagen, aber zu kurz=aua. hm. dann habe ich mein 97er raccoon nachgemessen, auf dem ich seit 11 jahren perfekt sitze, und eine rahmenhöhe von 54cm(!) besitzt: *OR 585 mm.*
naaaa?


----------



## BlackUser (13. September 2008)

Hat zufällig noch jemand den Link?


----------



## MAster (13. September 2008)

Flo_27984 schrieb:


> Thema ist seit heut Mittag erledigt  Hab mein Stereo THE ONE bestellt und der Preis bei meinem Stammdealer stimmt auch
> Jetzt heißt es nur noch warten... ich hoff ned allzulange



Na dann viel Spass, das Stereo Frame-Kit des 2009 gibt's erst im März 09 (lt Radsport Rabe, ein sehr großer Cube-Händler in München), da der Container nicht früher kommt. Ich vermute mal beim Komplett-Bike sieht's nicht besser aus


----------



## BillyHeuler (13. September 2008)

Das Messemodel des Ldt CC war denk ich mal in einem Händlerkatalog, da es eine Buchbindung war. Also würde ich jedem empfehlen seinen Händler darauf anzusprechen


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. September 2008)

Das CC limited steht wirklich nur in dem dicken Händlerbuch. Ihr solltet euch aber beeilen, da die Dinger vom Händler jetzt bestellt werden müssen. Eine Nachorder ist nicht möglich.

@master: Die Kompletträder gibts dann auch erst im März...:-(


----------



## Flo_27984 (13. September 2008)

MAster schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spass, das Stereo Frame-Kit des 2009 gibt's erst im März 09 (lt Radsport Rabe, ein sehr großer Cube-Händler in München), da der Container nicht früher kommt. Ich vermute mal beim Komplett-Bike sieht's nicht besser aus



Ist schon klar... damit muss ich leben; hab ja noch ein intaktes AMS... der Rabe ist mir bekannt, komm ja auch aus der Gegend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mikee (13. September 2008)

Hi,

gibt es bezüglich Preis und Lieferdatum des 2009er Cube Stereo R1 Carbon schon genaue Daten?
Was wird das komplette Bike auf die Waage bringen?

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Nachfolger für mein Ghost 7500 und finde das neue Cube echt klasse. 

Gruß


----------



## backgammon (14. September 2008)

kennt wer schon die preise vom elite hpc 2009 ? (vielleicht auch das gewicht) ?


----------



## chayenne06 (14. September 2008)

hallo,

kann mir jemand den unterschied vom 2008 wls sting, hier z.b. http://www.biker-boarder.de/shopware/Sting-WLS-_detail_2437.html und nun zum 2009 wls stereo, hier http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/STEREO-WLS_id_30627_.htm erklären? die sind doch beide eher für downhill gedacht oder? 

danke


----------



## schatten (14. September 2008)

Für Downhill sind beide nicht gedacht.

Sting: Marathon/Race, 100mm FW

Stereo: All-Mountain, 140mm FW


----------



## chayenne06 (14. September 2008)

na dann passt es ja


----------



## Radler123 (14. September 2008)

HI 
konnte jemand schon mal ein 09 er Fritzz testen da ich nicht so recht weiß ob ich ein 08- er kaufen soll oder ich auf das neue warten sollte. Am besten wäre ein direkter verleich zwischen altem und neuem
Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (14. September 2008)

Da tut sich nicht viel. Kriegste das 08er denn überhaupt noch??? Machs doch vom Preis abgängig! Es sei denn du willst diese Cafe Crema version...


----------



## Viking_Berlin (14. September 2008)

backgammon schrieb:


> kennt wer schon die preise vom elite hpc 2009 ? (vielleicht auch das gewicht) ?



Ein netter HÃ¤ndler hat mir die 09'er Preisliste aller Cube Modelle vermacht

Elite HPC fÃ¤ngt bei 1999 â¬ an und endet bei 4299 â¬ je nach Ausstattung

Ach und bei den Lieferdaten fÃ¼r das Stereo wird es wohl nichts vor MÃ¤rz '09


----------



## Mikee (14. September 2008)

Steht in Deiner Liste auch der Preis für das Cube Stereo R1 Carbon ??

Gruß


----------



## Viking_Berlin (14. September 2008)

Mikee schrieb:


> Steht in Deiner Liste auch der Preis für das Cube Stereo R1 Carbon ??
> 
> Gruß



Jo, 3299


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (14. September 2008)

Sieht sexy aus... Angeblich soll das Messemodell sogar fahrtauglich sein... ;-)


----------



## bender_79 (14. September 2008)

Hi,

ab wann kann man denn mal die 09er Preislisten offiziell irgendwo haben ?

Such da was für Freundin,
also speziell Frauen MTBs und die LTD Reihe...

greets


----------



## chayenne06 (14. September 2008)

@bender:
also online kannste ja schon die bikes finden, auch im katalog blättern. mein händler hat mir gesagt dass ende des monats die kataloge (und somit auch die preisliste) zu haben sind. 
preise, zumindest bei den wls, sind ähnlich wie 08. ein paar weiß ich auch auswendig.... 
aber frag doch mal oben den Viking Berlin, der hat doch schon die liste. 

grüßle


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. September 2008)

Schaut mal bei meinem alten Händler in Hagen unter www.cycle-klein.de

Hat auch schon einen Großteil der 2009er Cubes samt Preisen Online.


----------



## Viking_Berlin (15. September 2008)

bender_79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ab wann kann man denn mal die 09er Preislisten offiziell irgendwo haben ?
> 
> ...



Also die WLS Serie für Damen beginnt für das Access Comp bei 499  und endet bei dem Stereo bei 2499  , dazwischen z.B das AMS Pro für 1899  oder 2399 


----------



## Mikee (15. September 2008)

3299.- â¬ finde ich gar nicht mal zu teuer fÃ¼r das Cube Stereo R1 Carbon wenn man mal schaut was man dafÃ¼r bekommt.

Werde ich heute gleich mal bestellen gehen


----------



## bender_79 (15. September 2008)

Danke schonmal für das Feedback.

Hat jemand einen Preis für das ACCESS WLS PRO bzw. das ACCESS WLS SL ?

Das LTD COMP DISC 2009 müsste 799,- Euro und das LTD Pro 899,- Euro kosten, korrekt ?

greets


----------



## BlackUser (15. September 2008)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Schaut mal bei meinem alten Händler in Hagen unter www.cycle-klein.de
> 
> Hat auch schon einen Großteil der 2009er Cubes samt Preisen Online.


Der Händler ist davon überzeugt, dass das neue Reaction 11.2kg wiegt, im Cube-Katalog steht aber 10.3kg...
Ich bin verwirrt, was stimmt nun?

MfG


----------



## Racer87 (15. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> Der Händler ist davon überzeugt, dass das neue Reaction 11.2kg wiegt, im Cube-Katalog steht aber 10.3kg...
> Ich bin verwirrt, was stimmt nun?
> 
> MfG



Du meinst das mit der K18 oder?? Also das wiegt ziemlich sicher nicht nur 10,3 Kilo. Ich geh auch mal eher von ca. 11 Kilo aus. Das muss ein Druckfehler sein, sonst wär das billigere Reaction Model, mit der schwersten Bremse das leichteste bem Gesamtgewicht......da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. Denk aber, dass die Gewichtsangaben der anderen Ausstattungen in etwa stimmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schewisch (15. September 2008)

hallo zusammen,

Es ist mir aufgefallen das die AMS Pro Serie nun mit einer 180mm Bremsscheibe am Hinterrad ausgestattet ist. Nach einem Vergleich der Geometrien zwischen 2008 und 2009 scheint sich nichts an ihr geändert zu haben. 

Hat CUBE die Aufnahme der Bremse modifiziert? Denke ja, dann wären ja eventuell 2008 Modelle durch den Tausch der linken Strebe aufzurüsten auf 180mm Scheiben !?

Weiss einer mehr darüber?

mfg schewisch


----------



## cmg20 (15. September 2008)

@ bender 79:
Also ich weiß, dass das Access WLS SL 1099,- (UVP) kostet. Den Preis vom Access WLS Pro kenn ich leider auch nicht, allerdings dürfte es nicht allzu teuer sein. Wenn man sich die Ausstattung ansieht kann es aber das SL preislich fast nicht übersteigen, da für meine Begriffe das SL die bessere Ausstattung hat (korrigiert mich bitte falls ich daneben lieg). Aber wie gesagt, den Preis weiß ich selbst nicht, hab auch verpasst, auf der Eurobike nachzugucken .
Am besten du fragst mal deinen Händler, im Internet ist da noch nicht allzu viel zu finden irgendwie.


----------



## Papa Midnight (15. September 2008)

Access pro â¬ 799,-


----------



## bender_79 (16. September 2008)

Danke für die Preisinfos...

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass sich 2009 das LTD COMP DISC und das LTD PRO kaum noch unterscheiden (beide RS Tora Gabeln und Stroker Scheibenbremsen).
Trotzdem gibt es einen Preisunterscheid von 100 Euro.

greets


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2008)

Das pro hat ne SL Air Gabel und eine Hollowtech II Kurbel das comp ne dreiteilige Kurbel mit Stahlfedergabel...that´s it...


----------



## BlackUser (16. September 2008)

Racer87 schrieb:


> Du meinst das mit der K18 oder?? Also das wiegt ziemlich sicher nicht nur 10,3 Kilo. Ich geh auch mal eher von ca. 11 Kilo aus. Das muss ein Druckfehler sein, sonst wär das billigere Reaction Model, mit der schwersten Bremse das leichteste bem Gesamtgewicht......da kann irgendwas nicht stimmen. Denk aber, dass die Gewichtsangaben der anderen Ausstattungen in etwa stimmen.


Tatsächlich, ich habe bei Cube nachgefragt, es ist ein Druckfehler und wiegt 11kg!
Dann ist es gegenüber dem LTD Race gar nicht mehr soo attraktiv...
Nachdem die Komponenten beim Race verschlissen sind und man von SLX auf XT tauscht, müsste man doch fast an die 11kg heran kommen und spart sich die knapp 350 Aufpreis für das Reaction, was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer87 (16. September 2008)

BlackUser schrieb:


> TatsÃ¤chlich, ich habe bei Cube nachgefragt, es ist ein Druckfehler und wiegt 11kg!
> Dann ist es gegenÃ¼ber dem LTD Race gar nicht mehr soo attraktiv...
> Nachdem die Komponenten beim Race verschlissen sind und man von SLX auf XT tauscht, mÃ¼sste man doch fast an die 11kg heran kommen und spart sich die knapp 350â¬ Aufpreis fÃ¼r das Reaction, was meint ihr?



Der Unterschied zum Reaction ist, dass das Reaction den besseren Rahmen hat. Der ist steifer und fast 400g leichter. Meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich die 350â¬ mehr. Und ich glaub nicht, dass du nur durch die VerschleiÃteile 500g sparen kannst. So schlecht ist die SLX auch nicht. AuÃerdem kannst du beim Reaction dann beim Ausstausch von Kassette usw. auch noch gut Gewicht sparen. Die meisten VerschleiÃteile (also Kassette und Kette vor allem) sind beim reaction und beim Race gleich. Dann hat das Race ja auch schon einige XT Teile und die Kurbel musst du eigentlich eher selten wegen dem VerschleiÃ tauschen. Also ich bezweifels echt, dass man nur durch Tauschen von SLX auf XT 500g sparen kann. Wenn du dann mehr Gewichtsttuning machst, kannst du auch gleich 350â¬ mehr ausgeben und hast das reaction.
Is natÃ¼rlich deine Entscheidung, das LTD Race ist mit Sicherheit ein super Bike, aber das Reaction ist einfach noch ein StÃ¼ck hohwertiger und deswegen auch etwas teurer.


----------



## Janus1972 (16. September 2008)

habt ihr denn mal gehört wie die lieferzeiten sind. weiß von meinem dealer, daß vor frühjahr nix wird, zumindest sting u stereo


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2008)

bei vieln bikes wird das auch so sein. ich hab hier ja die letzten tage versucht, einige Anfragen zu beantworten, aber das hat ganz schön Überhand genommen. Sorry also, dass ich hier nicht alles beantworten kann. hab ja noch nen Job...;-)
Eure lokalen Dealerhaben aber den gleichen Vororderzettel wie ich...


----------



## NaitsirhC (16. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> bei vieln bikes wird das auch so sein



Selbst wenn ein x-beliebiger Termin genannt wird, nützt es doch eh nichts, da diese Termine doch nur in den seltensten Fällen eingehalten werden. Die Regel sieht eher so aus, dass ein bis zweimal verschoben wird. Kann man ja auch im Wartezimmer nachlesen. Trotzdem viel Glück an alle die ein 09er Cube bestellen 

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Janus1972 (16. September 2008)

NaitsirhC schrieb:


> Selbst wenn ein x-beliebiger Termin genannt wird, nützt es doch eh nichts, da diese Termine doch nur in den seltensten Fällen eingehalten werden. Die Regel sieht eher so aus, dass ein bis zweimal verschoben wird. Kann man ja auch im Wartezimmer nachlesen. Trotzdem viel Glück an alle die ein 09er Cube bestellen
> 
> Grüße NaitsirhC



denke es könnte dieses mal anders laufen. cube hat bei den 08er modellen den fehler gemacht die termine zu früh zu legen. vllt klappt es so besser


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (16. September 2008)

Janus1972 schrieb:


> denke es könnte dieses mal anders laufen. cube hat bei den 08er modellen den fehler gemacht die termine zu früh zu legen. vllt klappt es so besser


Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2008)

Cube sagt jedes mal, dass da was im Vorjahr falsch lief und es im neuen alles besser läuft...das höre ich schon seit Jahren...


----------



## RDuck (16. September 2008)

Frage: trügen mich meine kurzsichtigen Augen   oder sind am Reaction und den LTDs tatsächlich (endlich) keine Cantisockel mehr zu finden??? Vorab danke für feedback!


----------



## Papa Midnight (16. September 2008)

Im Zuge der Erneuerung des Reaction rahmens sind die Cantisockel weggeblieben. Es stört die Optik und es lohnte sich bei der großen Serie jetzt wohl auch mal, ein Cantisockelmodell einzeln herzustellen.
Das Reaction hat dieses jahr auch ein echt schönes Oberrohr bekommen. Technisch warscheinlich eher egal, aber es sieht geil aus...


----------



## BlackUser (17. September 2008)

Hätte mir jemand ein orig. Bild vom Reaction in schwarz?
Am besten 2009, 2008 wäre aber auch ok, unterscheiden sich vom Aussehen glaube ich kaum...

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (17. September 2008)

Kannste doch auf der Cube Seite sehen...
Der Rahmen ist anders

www.cubebikes.de


----------



## BlackUser (17. September 2008)

Ja schon, aber auf selbst fotografierten Bildern sieht das Bike wie ich finde anders/besser/realer aus, als auf der Homepage...


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. September 2008)

da hättest du zur Messe fahren müssen. Die Reaction Serie gibt es in real noch nicht... :-(


----------



## Racer87 (17. September 2008)

In meinem Album sind einige vom Reaction 08. Einfach mal rein schauen. Wenn du was genauer sehen willst sag bescheid, hab noch einige Bilder hier am PC.


----------



## Papa Midnight (17. September 2008)

Das Oberrohr hat sich zu 2009 hin verändert. Ganz schick geworden. Im Netz nicht zu sehen, aber in der Händlermappe (Is mehr ne Art Bibel geworden...) stehen ein paar Bilder...


----------



## MaxBee (18. September 2008)

Ich war heute mal bei einem großen Fahrradhändler in Düsseldorf und habe wegen dem Reaction nachgefragt. 
Sein Laden würde die Räder im November bzw. im Februar bekommen. Zum Preis sagte er, dass die Preise wohl 6-8% höher liegen werden als im Vorjahr wegen gestiegener Rohstoff- und Energiepreise! 
War ich nicht sehr begeistert und ein wenig enttäuscht, als ich das alles hörte. Habe gehofft, dass das Bike mir vielleicht schon im Oktober gehören würde! 
Mich verwundert das etwas mit den Preisen, weil im Internet habe ich bisher folgende Preise zum XT 2009 gefunden. Einmal bikx und dann bei rider-store. Warum sollte jetzt der Preis beim Händler bei mir in der Stadt >1.599 sein? Wieso nennt sich das XT eigentlich bei bikx noch zusätzlich "Disc"? Meint ihr, dass man da denn etwas verhandeln kann wegen der langen Wartezeit auf das Fahrrad oder anderen Gründen, die mir gerade nicht bekannt sind.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. September 2008)

Verhandeln, weil es das Rad nicht früher gibt? Hä? Kriegste woanders ja auch nicht schneller...


----------



## MaxBee (18. September 2008)

Hätte ja sein können, dass der das nur sagt, damit ich mich nicht mehr woanders umschaue, weil er weiß, dass es Händler gibt, die die Räder vielleicht schon im Oktober irgendwann bekommen. Naja die "Disc"-Frage hat sich erledigt. Es gibt ja nur eine XT-Version vom Reaction.
Kann mir aber im Moment nicht so ganz vorstellen, dass der mir dann das Bike für etwa 1711 verkaufen will, weil es dann 7% teurer ist wegen Energie und so.


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. September 2008)

Das Rad wird auch nicht teurer. Er hat das als Anhaltspunkt gesagt, weil er ja nun auch nicht alle Preise auswendig wissen muss. Eine Preisliste sollte er allerdings schon haben. Die haben wir alle auf der EB bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MaxBee (18. September 2008)

Aso...


----------



## Papa Midnight (18. September 2008)

siehstä...


----------



## BIPA CHUR (20. September 2008)

tobi-!!! schrieb:


> tag zusammen,
> 
> da ich den thread über die 2009er cube bikes hier im forum so kurz vor der eurobike noch vermisse - hier ist er somit eröffnet.
> gibts schon irgendwelche informationen, ausstattungsdetails oder fotos von den neuen rädern?
> ...


Hallo Leute...

Wenn ihr Infos und Preislisten der 2009 Modelle sucht, dann seit ihr bei bir richtig. Ich kann euch Preislisten, Infos und Kataloge 2009 in PDF-Format schicken. Die neuen Modelle werden zum Teil bereits ab Oktober 2008 erwartet. Am Wochenende vom 17.-19. Oktober präsentiere ich viele der neuen Cube 2009 anlässlich einer Herbstmesse.

Interessierte also bitte melden unter: [email protected]


----------



## Bergloewe2607 (20. September 2008)

*Hallo,*
ich stehe im Moment vor einem kleinen Problem, denn ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich mich entscheiden soll. 
Ich wollte eigentlich auch das 2009er Cube Reaction mit der XT-Ausstattung kaufen, aber jetzt hatte mir mein Händler das Angebot gemacht, das alte Reaction von 2008 mit der K18 Ausstattung für 1.400 zu kaufen. 
Jetzt weiß ich nicht so genau, welches ich nehmen soll, weil ich eigentlich schon sehr gerne die XT-Ausstattung hätte, aber bis Dezember oder Februar zu warten, ist auch nicht so toll. 
Tja, was schlagt ihr vor? Man kann ja vielleicht versuchen, dass das eine oder andere Teil ausgetauscht wird. 
Ich will nächstes Jahr einen Alpencross mit dem Fahrrad dann machen, von daher wäre ja das 2009er schon besser, oder? 

Naja ich hoffe, dass es die Eine oder Andere Antwort auf meinen Text gibt!

Grüße


----------



## S.D. (20. September 2008)

Wenn Du das 2008´er Reaction sofort haben kannst, gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund zu warten. Die 2009´er Reaction wirds wohl nicht vor Februar 2009 geben und großartiges hat sich nicht geändert. Meiner Meinung nach sind die 2009´er Modelle teilweise sogar etwas zu verspielt, was das Thema "Hydroforming" anbelangt.
Was die Preise anbelangt, sieht es zwar auf den ersten Blick so aus, als hätte sich nicht viel getan, aber an so manchen Stelle wurde doch etwas gespart (z. B. werden keine XT-Kasetten u. Ketten mehr verbaut, sondern Deore).

Gruß


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. September 2008)

Also 1400 fÃ¼r das 08er sind ja jetzt auch nicht gerade ein SchnÃ¤ppchenpreis.
Das gab's ja unter der Saison bei einigen HÃ¤ndler schon gÃ¼nstiger.
Bike Discount hat die K18er die Tage fÃ¼r 1199â¬ abverkauft.
Im 2009er sehe ich auch keinen weltbewegenden Vorteil, aber dein HÃ¤ndler sollte Dir da schon deutlicher entgegenkommen. 100-150â¬ sollten noch drin sein, sonst wÃ¼rde ich auf's 09er warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mojo111011 (20. September 2008)

Berglöwe88 schrieb:


> *Hallo,*
> ich stehe im Moment vor einem kleinen Problem, denn ich weiß nicht so recht, wie ich mich entscheiden soll.
> Ich wollte eigentlich auch das 2009er Cube Reaction mit der XT-Ausstattung kaufen, aber jetzt hatte mir mein Händler das Angebot gemacht, das alte Reaction von 2008 mit der K18 Ausstattung für 1.400 zu kaufen.
> Jetzt weiß ich nicht so genau, welches ich nehmen soll, weil ich eigentlich schon sehr gerne die XT-Ausstattung hätte, aber bis Dezember oder Februar zu warten, ist auch nicht so toll.
> ...



Also hier gibts das 2009er Reaction xt für 1405,- :

http://neon-radsport.de

Einfach anmelden und Bestprice-Info anklicken...Einen ähnlichen Preis wirst aber sicher auch bei anderen Händlern bekommen...Wenn dir dein Händler also nicht noch deutlich entgegen kommt, würde ich das 2009er nehmen.


----------



## softcake (20. September 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ...Cantisockel weggeblieben. Es stört die Optik...



Apropos Optik - sehe ich da Befestigungsschrauben für einen Gepäckträger? An so einem Rad?

softcake


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Is schon schräg, was? Aber das brauchen echt mehr Leute, als du denkst! ich hab ne Menge Kunden, die das Reaction dann auch als Autoersatz nehmen und damit zur Arbeit fahren...
Find ich, nebenbei gesagt, gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Nur ist dann mit 90% der handelsüblichen Gepäckträger die geländetauglichkeit ziemlich eingeschränkt.
Für den Weg zur Arbeit und zum Einkaufen sollte man da entweder ein entsprechendes Trekking oder Citybike oder einen entsprechenden Rucksack kaufen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

naja, ich hab als Stadtschlampe auch ein MTB, auch wenn da kein gepäckträger drauf ist. und außerdem gibt es Träger, die man recht schnell montieren kann, falls mal eine Mehrtagestour geplant ist.
Und du solltest mal sehen, was meine Freundin mit ihrem MTB mit Träger so anstellt...Dafür brauchen andere ein Fully...
Aber du hast schon Recht. Eigentlich sollte man mit Rucksack fahren. Und die Optik ist mit Träger auch hin...


----------



## Freaky-D (21. September 2008)

Moin!
Kann mir mal einer verraten was das für Laufräder am LTD Team sind? Auf der Cube Seite steht nur was von "RFR ZX24". Sind die von DT Swiss? Hab schon das Net abgesucht, aber irgendwie nix passendes gefunden...


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Das sind OEM Felgen. Das entzieht sich ein bischen der Vergleichbarkeit, aber die sind schon ganz ok.


----------



## MiniCooper (21. September 2008)

Hallo 
MÃ¶chte mir das AMS Pro 125 XT kaufen. Aber es ist ein Sunringle Ryde XMB Systemlaufradsatz verbaut. Die Marke kenn ich nicht!
Wer kennt diese Marke?
Ist das vielleicht ein schwachpunkt an diesem Rad, das immerhin 1999â¬ kostet?
Vielen Dank


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. September 2008)

Sun Ringle ist eine sehr alte und recht bekannte Marke im MTB Segment. Die Laufräder sind ok. Allemal besser als Schimpanso XT Kram...


----------



## Tyler1977 (21. September 2008)

Du kennst Sun Ringle nicht?
Schmeiss mal google oder die Forensuche an 

Sun (die Ringle gekauft haben) Felgen lasse ich obwohl auch altbekannt noch durchgehen, aber Ringle sollte man schonmal gehört haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (21. September 2008)

Also doch Ringle! Überlege schon seit ein paar Wochen ob Sunringle = Ringle ist. Ich hatte die nur immer als Hersteller recht hochwertiger und -preisiger Produkte im Kopf und habe sie daher nicht am Race vermutet. Aber so. Sehr schön!


----------



## Kev1992 (21. September 2008)

zagatotz3 schrieb:


> Also ich war heute bei einem Händler in der Nähe von Frankfurt.
> Der hat mir ein Bild (Computeranimation) von XMS 2009 gezeigt.
> Wird sich nicht viel änderen, kostet 1100.- Farbe ist schwarz braun



und wie sieht das aus besser als das 2008er wollt mir das holen also die Farbe sieht in Real einfach nur geil aus also vom 08er


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

Dann nimm´s doch endlich! Sonst kommste nie in den Wald!!!


----------



## Kev1992 (22. September 2008)

Ich will doch
aber das Geld sagt nein
in 9 Tagen wird angezahlt


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

na, dann gehörts dir ja schon fast...;-)


----------



## Peter-S (22. September 2008)

Die CUBE Preisliste 2009 findet ihr hier - zum Liefertermin habe ich die Info bekommen, dass wohl einige 2009er Modelle bereits in Kürze eintrudeln sollen


----------



## Blaustich (22. September 2008)

Ãhm...das Attention kostet nur 599â¬ und das Acid 699â¬??? 
Mein HÃ¤ndler hat gesagt, dass beide gleich viel kosten und ich deshalb das Acid nehmen soll, weil es eine etwas "bessere" Gabel hat...
Wenn da wirklich nur dieser hauch dÃ¼nne Unterschied ist, muss ich mal ein WÃ¶rtchen mit ihm reden^^

Oder ist der Mehrpreis gegenÃ¼ber dem Attention gerechtfertigt??


----------



## Papa Midnight (22. September 2008)

Die kosten nicht beide gleich viel. Wenn dein Händler das aber glaubt, nimm das teurere...


----------



## Schmiddi07 (22. September 2008)

@ Papa Midnight: Kurze zwischenfrage. Kannst du evtl mal nen Blick auf meinen Thread in der "Suche" Rubrik schauen. Vielleicht hast du was für mich bei Dir rumliegen (Tüllen)??

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=358253

Wenn was da hast kannst ja per PN schreiben, gehört ja hier net hin eigentlich.

Danke! Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (23. September 2008)

Die Cube Prospekte 2009 können im PDF-Format für die Bereich MTB, Race und Tour hier abgerufen werden.
Einen aktualisierte Liste der Drehmomente für die Cube-Bikes ist ebenso dort zu finden.


----------



## bender_79 (24. September 2008)

Hi,

leicht OT:
Kann ich irgendwo noch den Cube 2007 MTB Katalog als PDF runterladen ?

Danke !

greets


----------



## Mc CUBE (24. September 2008)

Hallo, melde mich mal wieder im Wartezimmer an.

Habe mir das neue Stereo the One bestellt soll. Mitte Feb. Kommen.

Im vorigem Jahr war es ein AMS 125 XT sollte im Okt. kommen und es wurde Feb. 

Kann jemand sagen was das the One nun wirklich wiegt â im Katalog von Cube steht 12,2 und im Internet zwischen 12,2 und 13,1


----------



## jan84 (25. September 2008)

Schlag 3-500g auf den Katalogwert drauf (je nach Pedalen und Rahmengröße die du fährst). 

grüße
jan


----------



## Surfmoe (26. September 2008)

Hat einer Ahnung, wann es etwa das LTD Pro geben wird bzw. die LTD Reihe insgesamt?

DIe Tora Solo Air ist schon besser als die Tora 302, die beim 08er verbaut ist, oder?


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. September 2008)

Die gibts ab sofort...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
also wenn ich ehrlich bin wäre ich fast an dem Cube-Stand auf der Eurobike vorbei gelaufen. Da meine Freundin da aber was schauen wollte habe ich mir halt auch die Zeit "genommen". Und da viel es mir ins Auge, eines der schönsten Bikes die ich gesehen habe das Sting HPC. Diese Blackline finde ich echt der Hammer aber da das Sting meines erachtens nicht ganz zu meinem Einsatzgebiet gehören sollte bin ich weiter gelaufen und fand das AMS HPC in der Blackline welches genaus so schön ist wie das Sting. 
Also ging ich zu einem Cube-Händler in der Nähe und hätter er mir nicht in den Kopf gesetzt vielleicht auf ein Alu-Rahmen zu gehen hätte ich das Teil gleich bestellt.
Das Alu ist natürlich günstiger und wohl auch nicht so anfällig wie Carbon aber diese Blackline-Lackierung hats mir angetan und die will ich haben!!
Was meint ihr, lieber das was mir richtig richtig gut gefällt oder Alu welches günstiger und sicherer ist?


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2008)

Carbon ist in Sachen Stabilität und Langlebigkeit, bei vernünftiger Verarbeitung, einem Alu rahmen in nichts hinterher. Gerüchte, dass so ein Rahmen aufribbelt wie eine Socke oder sogar platzt wie ein Ballon sind uralt und begründen sich auf die damaligen Verarbeitungsmethoden.
Die technischen Vorteile überwiegen sogar zu gunsten Carbon! Der große Nachteil ist allerdings der Preis. Da du viele Jahre mit dem Ding unterwegs sein wirst solltest du keine halbherzigen Entschlüsse fassen.
Im Breich der bikes bis 160 mm ist Carbon zumindest bei uns im Shop mehr und mehr gefragt. Am besten fragst du auch mal ein paar Leute, die solche Carbonbikes haben. Da ist ne Aussage oft sehr viel hilfreicher als anderswo.
Das Sting HPC ist echt superschön. Allerdings solltest du dich beeilen so ein Gerät zu bestellen, da Cube für ihren "Im-Moment-Nicht-Lieferbar" Status berühmt sind. Da kannste auch mal 6 Monate auf ein Rad warten. Und das sind keine Märchen. das hatte ich schon öfter als mir lieb war.


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Oktober 2008)

@Hai Leute: Wie kommt es, dass ausgerechnet der Händler vom Carbonrahmen abgeraten hat? Verwundert mich irgendwie, da er doch an einem teureren Bike mehr verdient oder? Hört sich nach einem sehr gewissenhaften Händler an, dem das Wohl des Kunden mehr Wert ist, als der Profit (wenn es denn dabei um etwaige Nachteile von Carbon ging)...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2008)

Vielleicht hat er das Carbonbike aber auch nicht vorgeordert und bekommt nur Alubikes. Kann auch sein. Muss aber nicht. 
Du kannst dich aber drauf verlassen, dass die Carbonbikes von CUBE funktionieren und auch halten.
Kannste mir ruhig glauben. Immerhin bin ich der Händler, der unter Garantie gar nichts an dir verdienen wird, weil du es ja bei einem anderen kaufen wirst. ;-)


----------



## Hai Leute (1. Oktober 2008)

@papa midnight
Naja wenn du mir vielleicht ein super angebot machst, dann schon.

Keine Ahnung wieso er mir davon abgeraten hat, er meinte, dass er einen gebrochenen Rahmen erst eingeschickt hat und bei einem anderen wäre eine Delle im Carbon weil das Bike umgekippt ist. Mal ehrlich, was macht man denn mit dem Rahmen nach nem Sturz? Ich habe im Moment noch ein Alu und mich hats zum Glück erst einmal richtig unfreiwillig Richtung Erde geschmissen aber da habe ich mir keine Sorgen um den Rahmen gemacht. Wie ist dass dann mit Carbon.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin war der Händler eingentlich auch der Grund wieso ich nicht zum Cube-Stand gegangen wäre.


----------



## Musicman (1. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, die Delle wär ebso im Bauxid Bomber gewesen, wenn man sich mal die Wandstärken der Rahmen anschaut. Ich hab einen Renner aus Carbon, der musste schon einiges mitmachen, und dem vertrau ich vollstens.


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2008)

Jupp. So isses. Aber vorsicht! da draussen gibts tonnenweise Billigrahmen aus den unterschiedlichsten Ländern. Und der Rahmen muss nicht gleich gut sein, nur weil er aus Carbon gebastelt wird. ich krieg fast täglich Angebote von irgendwelchen Chinadosen aus Carbon. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: WER zur Hölle will schon mit nem 1900 g MTB hardtailrahmen fahren?????


----------



## NaitsirhC (1. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> ...WER zur Hölle will schon mit nem 1900 g MTB hardtailrahmen fahren?????



Ich steh' dazu!!! Und gepulvert ist er auch noch 
Und dann noch 22", ist zwar Alu aber ich komm trotzdem vorran 



Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Papa Midnight (1. Oktober 2008)

Bei der Größe ist das mit nem Alurahmen ja auch bestens! mein Simplon Zion ist in 19" mit 17oo g auch kein leichtgewicht. es geht darum, dass ichs nicht verstehe, wieso man viel Geld für nen fünftklassigen Chinaschrott ausgeben soll, nur weils aus verbrannten Strumpfhosen gemacht ist...
Is echt nicht so einfach für nen Endverbraucher da durchzufinden. Ich reklamiere gerade zum zweiten mal innerhalb von nur ein paar Tagen für einen Kunden ein 5500 Euro teuren Carbonesel. Ist von einer "Deutschen Edelschmiede"...Man kann sich bewiesenermaßen auch nicht auf "Marken" verlassen. 

1900 g bei 22" ist übrigens gar nicht so schlecht...


----------



## Musicman (2. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Jupp. So isses. Aber vorsicht! da draussen gibts tonnenweise Billigrahmen aus den unterschiedlichsten Ländern. Und der Rahmen muss nicht gleich gut sein, nur weil er aus Carbon gebastelt wird. ich krieg fast täglich Angebote von irgendwelchen Chinadosen aus Carbon. Aber jetzt mal im Ernst: WER zur Hölle will schon mit nem 1900 g MTB hardtailrahmen fahren?????



Naja, gibt eh nur 2 Hersteller die ich fahre: Cube und the Big *G*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (2. Oktober 2008)

Also von unbekannten Firmen hätte ich garkeinen Carbonrahmen gekauft, dass wäre mir zu gefährlich. Aber wenn ihr sagt, man kann sich auf keine Marke verlassen hol ich mir glaub doch ehr nen Alu.


----------



## Papa Midnight (2. Oktober 2008)

Natürlich gibt es marken, die sowas können. Simplon, Cube, Lapierre, Kuota, etc...es kommt halt immer drauf an, in welchen Segment du was suchst. kaum zu durchblicken, ich weiß...


----------



## NaitsirhC (2. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> 1900 g bei 22" ist übrigens gar nicht so schlecht...



Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt, gar nicht was mein CUBE - LTD Rahmen wiegt. Der Pro (Modell ist ja egal, sind ja alle gleich), wird bei bike-discount ohne Größenangabe mit 2000g angegeben. Also wird es mit Pulverung und 22" bestimmt mehr sein...
Weiß das jemand vll?


Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## Musicman (3. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es marken, die sowas können. Simplon, Cube, Lapierre, Kuota, etc...es kommt halt immer drauf an, in welchen Segment du was suchst. kaum zu durchblicken, ich weiß...



Nicht zu vergessen: Giant, einer der ersten die Carbon Serienrahmen hergestellt haben.


----------



## r19andre (3. Oktober 2008)

Musicman schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen: Giant, einer der ersten die Carbon Serienrahmen hergestellt haben.



jo,
die Cadex CFM Serie sahen schon geil aus und haben sogar damals schon gehalten.
Aber mein Elite HPC ist bestellt in Black. 

Kaputt gehen kann alles wenn man pech hat. 

Andre


----------



## Papa Midnight (4. Oktober 2008)

Cadex ist ne Legende, hat aber mit den heutigen Carbonbikes so gar nichts nehr zu tun. ich wollte mit meiner "Miniliste" auch nicht behaupten, dass das die einzigen Hersteller sind, die was können.


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Oktober 2008)

Und nun eine kleine Frage,
wie lagert ihr eure Carbon-Bikes? Die Aufhängung die ich habe ist so eine die das Bike am Unterrohr hebt aber das soll ja nicht gut für Carbon sein und zudem würde das beim AMS garnicht gehen wege dem Dämpfer.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Der rahmen kann das ohne Probleme ab. Du hast da eins der stabilsten Sportgeräte unterm Hintern, die es auf dem Markt gibt. wenn das Ding nicht mal sein eigenes Gewicht halten könnte, wie soll es denn dann mit dir umgehen???
kannst für 9 Euro nen Felegnhaken bekommen. Den schraubste dann an die wand und hängst das Vorderrad rein. is übrigens super für alle Fox Gabeln. Wenn die lange im Stehen gelagert werden, haben die im oberen Teil keine Schmierung mehr. Am besten vor der fahrt einmal auf den Kopf stellen. Solange deine Bremsen das mitmachen...


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Oktober 2008)

Dachte immer weil es eine kleine Fläche ist wo das gesamte Gewicht drauf lagert ist es nicht gut. Na dann werde ich mir mal so ein Teil holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Carbon ist lange nicht so anfällig, wie es erzählt wird. Vermackel dir den Klarlack nicht. Carbon zu lackieren ist schwierig.


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Oktober 2008)

Da werde ich besonders drauf achten.
Wie siehts dann mit Fahrradständern fürs Auto aus? Kann man auch die mit Unterrohrklemmung nehmen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Na klar. Da ist es genau wie mit Alu: Niemals zu stark klemmen! Wenn du das Rad AUF dem Wagen montierst ist es viel schlimmer, was der Regen und Wind dem bike antun. Das wirkt wie ein Hochdruckreiniger. Mach ne große Plane drum.


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Oktober 2008)

Da habe ich erst im Rose-Katalog was gesehen, die sind nicht so teuer. Hatte schon Angst, dass ich mir nen neuen Träger kaufen muss.
Habe mir doch erst nen neuen für die Anhängerkupplung gekauft.
Ihr überzeugt mich nun immer mehr ein Carbon-Bike zu holen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Warum auch nicht?
Wenn das Material Carbon nicht die Möglichkeit bieten würde einen hochwertigen Rahmen zu bauen, hätte sich die Industrie niemals darauf eingelassen. Bei Cube kannste die Dinger schon nehmen.


----------



## S.D. (5. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Der rahmen kann das ohne Probleme ab. Du hast da eins der stabilsten Sportgeräte unterm Hintern, die es auf dem Markt gibt. wenn das Ding nicht mal sein eigenes Gewicht halten könnte, wie soll es denn dann mit dir umgehen???
> kannst für 9 Euro nen Felegnhaken bekommen. Den schraubste dann an die wand und hängst das Vorderrad rein. is übrigens super für alle Fox Gabeln. Wenn die lange im Stehen gelagert werden, haben die im oberen Teil keine Schmierung mehr. Am besten vor der fahrt einmal auf den Kopf stellen. Solange deine Bremsen das mitmachen...



Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist Blödsinn. Es macht ja wohl einen Unterschied, ob der Rahmen durch das Draufsitzen einer Person oder durch zwei dünne Haken punktuell belastet wird.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (5. Oktober 2008)

Du mußt es wissen.
Ich würde mich auf Rad nicht draufsetzen, dass sein eigenes Gewicht nicht tragen kann.


----------



## S.D. (6. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Du mußt es wissen.
> Ich würde mich auf Rad nicht draufsetzen, dass sein eigenes Gewicht nicht tragen kann.



Dann setz Dich doch zum Vergleich einfach mal auf einen Nagel und hinterher auf einen Stuhl.
Es kommt drauf an, wie die Kräfte in den Rahmen geleitet werden. Nicht umsonst mußt Du beispielsweise auch mit Fahrradträgern aufpassen.

Gruß


----------



## Hai Leute (6. Oktober 2008)

Aber solange Papa Midnigt nichts passiert ist kann es dem Rahmen ja nicht schaden.
Ist das vielleicht auch so eine Glaubensfrage?
Oder was meinen die anderen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Hier werden Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Ich halt mich da raus.


----------



## Blaustich (6. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Wenn die lange im Stehen gelagert werden, haben die im oberen Teil keine Schmierung mehr. Am besten vor der fahrt einmal auf den Kopf stellen. Solange deine Bremsen das mitmachen...



Sau dumme Frage, aber steckt da Ironie dahinter oder ist das wirklich schlecht für die Bremsen, wenn man das Fahrrad umdreht??


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Manche Bremsysteme haben wirklich ein Problem damit, wenn sie mal auf dem Kopf stehen. Sehr oft gehabt bei Magura Martha, alten Formula Bremsen, etc. Habs bei HOPE noch nie erlebt.


----------



## Fury (6. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Sau dumme Frage, aber steckt da Ironie dahinter oder ist das wirklich schlecht für die Bremsen, wenn man das Fahrrad umdreht??



nö, keine dumme frage. wenn luft im system ist kann diese im ungünstigsten fall beim umdrehen des rades nach unten (umgedreht!) in den bremszylinder wandern. dort kanns dann danach schon mal zu massiveren problemen beim bremsen kommen.
ganz kurz kann man aber ein disc-bestücktes rad schon mal umdrehen, aber halt nicht so lagern! die luft rast ja auch nicht durch die leitung!


----------



## Musicman (6. Oktober 2008)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Aber solange Papa Midnigt nichts passiert ist kann es dem Rahmen ja nicht schaden.
> Ist das vielleicht auch so eine Glaubensfrage?
> Oder was meinen die anderen?



Da passiert nichts wenn du das Rad an 2 dünnen Haken aufhängst. Mein Rahmen (vom Renner) müsste ja auch brechen wenn ich mich mit einer Pobacke aufs Oberrohr setze.


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

@ Blaustich : Welche Bremse hast du denn?


----------



## Blaustich (6. Oktober 2008)

Habe die Stroker Ryde (bzw. werde sie haben...wenn nun endlich mal mein Acid kommen würde  ). Aber bevor da was schiefgeht lasse ich's lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich finde die Stroke aus anderen Gründen nicht so dolle. Zu wenig Power. Kannste die nicht austauschen lassen?


----------



## Hai Leute (6. Oktober 2008)

Ich hatte das Problem mit meiner Marta SL. Da hab ich nichtmal das Rad hinlegen dürfen und schon war wieder Luft drin. Habe es damals zwei oder dreimal zum Entlüften gebracht aber das Problem trat immer auf. Mit meiner Avid habe ich das nochnicht gehabt.


----------



## Blaustich (6. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...keine Ahnung. Kann man das so einfach vom Händler machen lassen, ohne dass die Garantie flöten geht?
Bis jetzt hatte ich noch nie eine Disc - hatte an meinem alten 0815-MTB ganz normale V-Brakes... - Würde deshalb lieber die Ryde testen bevor ich was machen lasse.
Gegen welche sollte ich sie wenn dann tauschen lassen?


----------



## Hai Leute (6. Oktober 2008)

@Blaustich
Meinst du das Entlüften? Das kann dir jede Händler machen oder kaufst dir für ca. 35 Euro ein Entlüftungs-Kit für die Avid und machst es als selbst. Ist auf die Zeit deutlich günstiger, da du es bei der Avid einmal im Jahr machen sollst. 
Du solltest nur aufpassen, dass du dann das DOT nicht verspritzen tust, weil das dem Lack schadet und es darf kein DOT auf die Bremsbacken kommen. Aber ansonsten ist es einfach.


----------



## Blaustich (6. Oktober 2008)

Ah sorry, ich meine das Tauschen der Bremse^^
Denkt ihr es ist möglich, dass mir der Händler kostenlos (exkl. Arbeitszeit) eine andere gleichteure Bremse einbaut und er dafür die Stroker Ryde behalten darf?
Bzw. müsste ich dann den vollen Preis für eine neue Bremse zahlen oder kann ich sie einfach tauschen lassen??


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Hängt von deinem guten Draht zum Händler ab, ob da was geht...;-)
Hat ja auch was mit Kosten zu tun. Nimm doch ne neue Julie HP mit 185 mm vorne und ner 160 er hinten. Das ist die bessere Bremse und ist preislich für deinen Dealer ok.


----------



## Blaustich (6. Oktober 2008)

Ok, vielen Dank! Ich werde ihn dann mal wegen der Bremse ansprechen ob da was geht... - Jetzt muss nur noch das Acid kommen


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. Oktober 2008)

Klappt schon...;-)


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Hängt von deinem guten Draht zum Händler ab, ob da was geht...;-)
> Hat ja auch was mit Kosten zu tun. Nimm doch ne neue Julie HP mit 185 mm vorne und ner 160 er hinten. Das ist die bessere Bremse und ist preislich für deinen Dealer ok.



erstens glaube ich nicht, dass ein händler das auf tauschbasis macht (sprich dafür wird er was verlangen) und zweitens glaube ich, dass die hayes die weitaus bessere (und professionellere) bremse ist als eine julie (alleine schon von der technik her)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin Händler und ich würde das machen...
Die Hayes ist echt nicht so dolle und die HP ist wirklich ausgereift!


----------



## BlackUser (7. Oktober 2008)

Guten Abend, gibt es eigentlich schon Bilder und Infos zu neuen Cube-Trikots?

Danke


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich bin Händler und ich würde das machen...
> Die Hayes ist echt nicht so dolle und die HP ist wirklich ausgereift!



naja, meinungen und erfahrungen gehen halt auseinander...
was ich z.b. hier im forum schon über formula bremsen gelesen habe lässt mich auch manchmal an der qualität zweifeln...

was ich eigntlich meine ist, dass die hayes fürn anfang gar nicht schlecht ist und es wichtigeres gibt wie von anfang an die bremse zu tauschen...  ...laufräder und reifen z.b.


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Da haste im Prinzip Recht, aber wenn er sich ein Acid kauft, dann ist sein Budget ja schon eingeschränkt. Ne Bremse ist halt noch drin. Laufräder kann er ja erst mal nehmen und später mal tauschen. Die HP ist übrigens wirklich gut! Hat nicht mehr viel mit der alten Julie zu tun.

Natürlich hat auch Formula so seine Nachteile. Alle Hersteller, die in der OEM Schiene herstellen können von Problemen ein Lied singen. Ich habe lediglich mit Hope noch nie Ärger gehabt. Das ist allerdings eine preisliche Lage, die für Blaustich erstmal nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2008)

So wie es aussieht, ist die Bremsscheibe der THE ONE Ausführung mit einer 6-Loch Befestigung angebracht. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die Nabe auch mit einer Centerlock-Aufnahme versehen ist? Auf die Schnelle habe ich nicht gefunden.... Danke


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Hab noch keine 09er Modelle gesehen und auf der Messe hab ich nicht aufgepasst... Wird bestimmt ne Sternschnuppe mit draufsitzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2008)

..."Sternschnuppe"....  Kenne ich nicht ... was soll das sein?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Das sind Adapter für diese doofe 6-Loch/Centerlock-Problematik. Ich glaube die sitzen da in der Serie mit drauf. Zumindest bei den Shimano Laufrädern. Bei manchen Herstellern auch auf den 240er Hügi Naben.


----------



## Blaustich (7. Oktober 2008)

Mein Budget ist in der Tat leider nicht so groß, weshalb ich jetzt am Anfang möglichst sparen will, um mir dann später bessere Parts kaufen zu können. Ich werde die Stroker Ryde einfach mal testen und dann kann ich ja immer noch überlegen.
Und dann gibt's ja noch so Sachen wie Weihnachten


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Da haste im Prinzip Recht, aber wenn er sich ein Acid kauft, dann ist sein Budget ja schon eingeschränkt. Ne Bremse ist halt noch drin. Laufräder kann er ja erst mal nehmen und später mal tauschen. Die HP ist übrigens wirklich gut! Hat nicht mehr viel mit der alten Julie zu tun.



ich glaubs ja im ernst, war ja überfällig die julie jetzt mal mit hp (=high power) zu bringen (oder wars high pressure? na egal)

wenigstens reifen und schläuche kann man aber tauschen! kostet nicht viel, bringt enorm was und das schöne: man merkt sofort und immer beim fahren was!


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Und dann gibt's ja noch so Sachen wie Weihnachten



Weihnachten? was soll das sein?!?


----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Weihnachten is, wenn meine Tochter wieder so komische Sachen haben will.

HP = High Pessure. Ist jetzt nicht mehr die PVC Leitung der HS Serie sondern ne richtige HP Leitung wie bei allen anderen Scheibenbremsen auch.

Ach ja: Mit den Reifen haste Recht. Aber die verbauten Schwalbepellen sind gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2008)

.. "Sternschnuppe" ... OK So, jetzt kann ich mich auch dem Thema anschließen. Bei mir fliegt gleich die Formular THE One raus und eine Shimao XT mit 203/180 Scheibe kommt drauf, wie auf meinem jetzigen Stereo. Ich habe die Schnautze voll von Maguras, die nie gescheit funktionieren, ergonomisch Müll sind und alpine Abfahrten nicht verdauen (.. ich erinnere mich noch an den weißglühenden Sicherungssplint....). Auf dieses hochgiftige und aggresive DOT-Zeug habe ich auch keine Lust - zumal die Flüssigkeit nur rd. 2 Jahre haltbar ist.


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Weihnachten is, wenn meine Tochter wieder so komische Sachen haben will.



ach so. dachte schon das wär was zum "ans rad schrauben..."

meine kinder sind schon in dem alter wo nur noch geldgeschenke echte "geschenke" sind


----------



## Fury (7. Oktober 2008)

Peter-S schrieb:


> Auf dieses hochgiftige und aggresive DOT-Zeug habe ich auch keine Lust - zumal die Flüssigkeit nur rd. 2 Jahre haltbar ist.



die maguras bremsen ja auch mit öl, wie shimano!
in meiner alten xt habe ich das magura blood drin. das funzt einwandfrei!

bei der bremsflüssigkeit bin ich ja hin und her gerissen. was wirklich besser ist kann wohl niemand so recht sagen. auch bei den test ist das thema eigentlich out.


----------



## Peter-S (7. Oktober 2008)

Klar hat das DOT-Zeug gewisse Vorteile.. Temperaturbeständigkeit, Viskosität... aber diese kleinen "Vorteile" sind mir diese Sache nicht wert und ich finde hier macht seit Jahren Shimano den besten Job


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (7. Oktober 2008)

Irgendwie ist mir die XT zu schwabbelig. Ich steh auf den knallhart definierten Druckpunkt der Hope Bremsen. Die brauchen zwar ne Ewigkeit, bis sie eingebremst sind, aber dafür halten die auch superlange.


----------



## Peter-S (8. Oktober 2008)

... ahhh Du bist die 2008er XT noch nicht gefahren  ... Wirklich "bissig" fand ich bisher nur die Oro und zwar schon wieder so bissig, dass ich es als "zickig" bezeichnen würde...
Durch die neue Druckpunktverstellung und das ServoWave lässt sich die XT wunderbar einstellen. Da kommt keine andere Bremse dran, die ich bisher in der Mangel hatte.
Von der Bremspower her liegt sie meinen Erfahrungen bis auf Gustav M und Grimeca 12 absolut auf der Höhe (200er Scheibe) der anderen "Downhill-Bremsen".


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja, ehrlich gesagt hab ich die Dinger jeden Tag in der Hand. Ich leb ja davon.  Die letzte steckte eben an einem Hai Bike QFSXYZ...oder so. Is ja auch egal. Halt so ein chinesischer Teileträger. Die Bremse ist schon gut und liegt mit ihrer Leistung ganz klar unter den besseren Stoppern, aber spätestens wenns in den Bikepark geht zeigt sie ihre Grenzen. 
Mein Tip: Warten bis Ende November, dann gibts die neue Hope Tech V2 mit verstellbarem Hebel...
Wir schweifen vom Thema ab...;-)


----------



## Peter-S (8. Oktober 2008)

... aussehen tut sie schon mal gut  ...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2008)

...und ist mit den beiden kleinen Schrauben PERFEKT einstellbar! Sowas hab ich noch bei keinem anderen Hersteller gesehen! Dauert aber noch ein paar Wochen...:-(


----------



## TRB (8. Oktober 2008)

Cube LTD Team oder Race?
999,-  oder 1099,- ?
was meint ihr?
machen die 100,-  den Bock fett oder nicht?
mal ganz egal was ich mit dem Rad machen möchte. Es geht rein um den Materialvergleich.


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2008)

Hab gestern ein Race verkauft, weil der Kunde für nen hunderter wesentlich bessere Teile an dem Rad gesehen hat.
Ich persönlich denke, dass der Unterschied sehr gering ist.

Ups. Das hätte ich jetzt wohl nicht sagen sollen...


----------



## Fury (8. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke, dass der Unterschied sehr gering ist.
> 
> Ups. Das hätte ich jetzt wohl nicht sagen sollen...



doch. das seh ich genauso.


----------



## r19andre (8. Oktober 2008)

jup ich auch.
allein wegen der Laufräder. Ich hasse Shimano Naben wenn sie nicht min. Xt oder XTR sind.
Selbst die Xt sind nicht mehr das, was sie waren 

Und dann die schöne SLX Kurbel

ist doch Ok, vor allem für Euch mit nem hunni mehr in der Kasse

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich würd die Kohle beiseite legen und für ein RICHTIGES tuning sparen.


----------



## Fury (8. Oktober 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich würd die Kohle beiseite legen und für ein RICHTIGES tuning sparen.



meine rede...


----------



## Papa Midnight (8. Oktober 2008)

Zum Beispiel ne Carbonklingel!!!


----------



## r19andre (9. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
bei nen Rad für 1000 richtiges Tuning? mit einem rahmen der in 20" 1900gramm wiegt?

is klar, dann kann ich auch gleich noch warten und mir wenigstens nen Reaction o.ä. zulegen. Das lohnt dann auch.

naja, der eine so der andere so. 

Andre


----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2008)

Lies mal "zwischen den Zeilen"...  ;-)


----------



## fatz (9. Oktober 2008)

wie waer's  mit keiner klingel? unschlagbar leicht und sehr billig.

euch ist nicht zufaellig n bissl langweilig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (9. Oktober 2008)

Geht so...
Kein Tuning ist also das beste Tuning?
An so einer Einstellung geh ich pleite...

Ich brauch auch keine Klingel. Ich hab ja Hope Naben...))

Und ne 1993er Hügi Sport!!! So viel Decibel schafft keiner!!!


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

übrigens: mein 09er cube ist seit mitte dieser woche beim händler, kam nur noch nicht dazu es abzuholen 
sobald es da ist gibts bilder...


----------



## brndch (10. Oktober 2008)

@Würfelspiel: Cool was hastn da für Radl bestellt? Hab mir auch ein Cube geordert! Allerdings ein Rennrad! Auslieferung ende November, da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob des hinkommt. Aber ich brauchs ja erst im Frühjahr.
Viel spaß mit deinem neuen Radl
Gruß


----------



## Fränki__ (10. Oktober 2008)

@Würfelspiel: ...würde mich auch interessieren um welches Modell es sich handelt - auf alle Fälle viel Spaß damit


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

es ist das 09er Acid in black n grey.
offensichtlich scheint cube dieses jahr wirklich pünktlich auszuliefern


----------



## Fränki__ (10. Oktober 2008)

...mmmhh, vielleicht kommt das Stereo ja auch früher - mal nachhören.


----------



## Würfelspiel (10. Oktober 2008)

sooo hier ist es nun (miese bildquali, da handy):

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/8do8-1-jpg.html

Cube Acid 2009

Übrigens das erste 09er Cube, das mein Händler bisher ausgeliefert hat


----------



## Schmiddi07 (10. Oktober 2008)

Na endlich kommt der Thread "back to topic" !!  
Hoffentlich kommen dann jetzt noch ein paar 09er Cubes dabei 
Schickes Bike!


----------



## 8november2002 (10. Oktober 2008)

2009er Cube LTD Team mit schwarzer Kurbel statt silber, habe heute das weiß blaue Acid gesehen und bin auch davon begeistert.


----------



## Blaustich (10. Oktober 2008)

Heute Nachmittag eingetroffen 

http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/7284/dsc002751024x768vj5.jpg

Und hier meine dezente Kettenstrebenschutz-Sparversion  (Die Kabelbinder können nach außen hin weggeschoben werden, damit man den Schlauch abnehmen und drunter saubermachen kann):

http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/6936/dsc003121024x768mp5.jpghttp://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc002751024x768vj5.jpg

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (11. Oktober 2008)

Das is ja noch sauber!!!!!!!!!!
Schäm dich!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnny blaze (11. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Und hier meine dezente Kettenstrebenschutz-Sparversion  (Die Kabelbinder können nach außen hin weggeschoben werden, damit man den Schlauch abnehmen und drunter saubermachen kann):
> 
> http://img396.imageshack.us/img396/6936/dsc003121024x768mp5.jpg
> 
> MfG, Alex =)


 

das willst du aber nicht so lassen, oder?


----------



## Blaustich (11. Oktober 2008)

johnny blaze schrieb:


> das willst du aber nicht so lassen, oder?



Wieso nicht?  Hab im Laden zum Testen einen schwarzen Neopren-Schutz drangehabt...der zerstört meiner Meinung nach komplett den Look! Den Schlauch sieht man dagegen so gut wie gar nicht...außerdem ist er im Gegensatz zum Neopren nahezu unkaputtbar bzw. ein neuer Schlauch dieser Länge kostet im Bauhaus lediglich ein paar Cent.
Ich finde der Schlauch hat nur Vorteile...aber die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden (und das ist auch gut so) 

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## Surfmoe (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich finds auch net so schlimm.. schwarz passt da echt nicht..


----------



## Würfelspiel (12. Oktober 2008)

nunja, ich hätte es aber wenigstens foliert - sieht deutlich besser und "cleaner" aus.
aber ich kann gut verstehen, das n schwarzer neo nicht ins gesamtbild passt. bei meinem schwarzen acid is das was anderes, da hab ich um die strebe neopren drum und das unterrohr mit folie gegen steinschlag geschützt - passt beides perfekt und fällt nicht auf


----------



## johnny blaze (12. Oktober 2008)

ging mir auch weniger um die Farbe als um die Befestigung mit Kabelbinder....

aber musst du wissen. 
Mich würde es stören an ein Bike, wo sich die Designer den Kopf über jeden Quadratzentimeter zerbrochen haben, so etwas dranzubasteln 

aber is nich böse gemeint.

Die Lösung mit durchsichtiger Folie ist meiner Meinung nach die beste. Gabs ja auch shcon nen thread hier irgendwo.


----------



## Blaustich (12. Oktober 2008)

Folie (Bücherfolie - ging bei meinen alten Fahrrädern immer ganz gut) habe ich auch aufgeklebt (an der Gabel, Kettenstrebe, der linken hinteren Strebe, am Unterrohr und an der Unterseite vom Oberrohr wo die Züge verlaufen). Den Schlauch an der Kettenstrebe habe ich auch zusätzlich als "Dämpfer" rangemacht, damit die Kette beim Aufschlagen auch nicht so klackert. 

Aber hey...das dreckige etwas auf dem Sattel ist doch immer noch das hässlichste am ganzen Bike 

Btw: Waren bei euch von Cube Steinschlagschutzfolien dabei?


----------



## Würfelspiel (12. Oktober 2008)

bei mir nicht, meine stammt aus dem motorradfachhandel.


----------



## Musicman (13. Oktober 2008)

Die Geometrien, zumindest der HT's, haben sich wohl auch geändert. Oder hab ich das überlesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blaustich (20. Oktober 2008)

Mehr oder weniger durch Zufall habe ich gerade eine seltsame Stelle am Rahmen meines 09er Acid entdeckt. Kann es sein, dass da eine Schweißnaht fehlt?


----------



## mzaskar (20. Oktober 2008)

glaube ich nicht


----------



## Papa Midnight (21. Oktober 2008)

Da fehlt nichts. Eine weitere Schweißnaht an der Stelle macht keinen Sinn. Gussets müssen nicht zwangsweigerlich rundum zugemacht werden.


----------



## Fury (21. Oktober 2008)

Blaustich schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass da eine Schweißnaht fehlt?



Definitiv: Nein! Das ist so in Ordnung!


----------



## Blaustich (21. Oktober 2008)

Vielen Dankl für die Antworten  Dann bin ich ja beruhigt...

MfG, Alex =)


----------



## Fury (1. November 2008)

blöde frage mal zwischendurch: hat das 2009er fritzz nun ISCG oder nicht?
noch blödere hinterher: das 2008er fritzz hatte definitiv keine! richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frääänk (2. November 2008)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde,

werde demnächst auch stolzer Besitzer eines Cube MTB sein.
Besser gesagt mein neues Rad wir das Reaction K18 sein.
Bestellt ist es schon, nur bis es bei mir zu hause eintrifft, wird es wohl noch was dauern.
Laut meinem Händler sollen die ersten so Anfang Februar ausgeliefert werden.
Kann es kaum noch erwarten und freue mich schon auf mein neues Bike.

Grüße aus dem Westerwald


----------



## agnes (3. November 2008)

so heute ein ams 125 the one bestellt. soll laut händler mitte dezember kommen.


edit: sagt mal was würdet ihr für eine farbe nehmen? schwarz, weiß oder rot?


----------



## barbarissima (4. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> so heute ein ams 125 the one bestellt. soll laut händler mitte dezember kommen.
> 
> 
> edit: sagt mal was würdet ihr für eine farbe nehmen? schwarz, weiß oder rot?


 
Das The One gibt es nur in weiß oder schwarz. Ich würde das Weiße nehmen, das sieht interessanter aus als das Schwarze


----------



## agnes (4. November 2008)

habe ich auch grad geshen das es nur schwarz oder weiß gibt^^ rot ist das hpc.
werde es wohl auch in weiß nehmen. dann ist der liefertermin mitte januar. schwarz wäre mitte dezember.


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Hallo

Ich interessiere mich für das Cube Frizz.

Dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen an euch, aber auch an Papa:

1. Wie Bikepark tauglich würdet ihr das Frizz einordnen?
2. Kommt beim Hinterbau an der Brücke noch ein Schutzblech für den Dämpfer ran?
3. Wie würdet ihr den Einsatzbereich definieren?

Vielen Dank euch allen für eure Hilfe.

Gruß Simon


----------



## jan84 (6. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für das Cube Frizz.
> 
> ...



1. Kann dir ohne deine Fahrweise zu kennen wohl keiner genau/zuverlässig sagen. 
2. Ja, muss aber nicht. 
3. Von der Fahrweise/Fahrtechnik abhängig. 

grüße
jan


----------



## Papa Midnight (6. November 2008)

Kommt drauf an, was du mit dem Gerät so vorhast. Das Fritzz geht ja nun eigentlich mehr in Richtung Enduro. Wo willste denn damit hin? Schon was bestimmtes vor? Fährst du mit dem rad auch Touren oder kommst du eher aus der Ein-Kettenblatt-Fraktion???


----------



## hoerman2201 (6. November 2008)

simdiem schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich interessiere mich für das Cube Fri t zz.
> 
> ...


 

1. kommt drauf an , die ganz harten sachen würde ich nicht machen 

 2. ja , muß aber nicht. ist aber für den dämpfer besser und mich störts nicht 

 3. enduro !! 

 also drops ca 1 m und sprünge /doubles bis 3 - 4 m sind genauso kein problem , wie touren bis 2000 hm. 

 bin touren im harz , saalbach und südtirol damit gefahren, alles kein problem


----------



## simdiem (6. November 2008)

Hallo

vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Also ich glaube ich muss meinen Einsatzbereich besser definieren, damit ihr mir konkret antworten könnt.

Ich komme nicht aus der Ein-Kettenblatt-Fraktion, vielmehr aus der 12-Jahre-altes-Starr-Stahl-Alu-Trekkingrad-Fraktion.

Ich fahre ein uraltes Trekkingrad, Das aber langsam nicht mehr ganz für das ausgelegt ist, was ich mit ihm anstellen  will ^^. Also Manuals und Stoppies und kleine Bunny Hops gehen. Alles was darüber ist geht nicht. Gelände fahren geht sowieso nur bedingt. 

Was ich suche ist ein robustes, leichtes Bike zw. 140 und 160 mm Fw vorne und hinten, das ich für Touren aber auch leichten Freeride nutzen kann.
Leichten Freeride würde ich so definieren, dass ich damit auch mal einige Sprünge machen kann, Also jetzt nicht von 1 oder 2 m ins flat, aber so aus 1,5m in die Schräge sollte schon möglich sein. Ebenso schnelles Treppen runterfahren in der Stadt.

Könnt ihr damit mehr anfangen? 
Was stellt ihr mit eurem Bike so alles an?

LG Simon


----------



## Hai Leute (10. November 2008)

Hat jemand schon das Cube AMS HPC gefahren oder sogar schon geliefert bekommen? In einem älteren Beitrag habe ich gelesen, dass bei den 2008er im Katalog eine XTR-Kurbel abgebildet war, die aber garnicht gefahren werden konnte, da sie zu eng gebaut ist und an den hinteren Streben nicht vorbei gepasst hätte. 
Weiss jemand ob das bei den 2009er auch so ist? Habe das Bike zwar auf der Eurobike gesehen, aber auf sowas habe ich nicht geachtet. Das wäre ja eine totale Sauerei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (10. November 2008)

Nimm ein Lapierre Zesty oder Spicy. Zu uns in den Laden kommen auch alle wegen Cube und nehmen dann nach den Probefahrten ein Lapierre. Das ist hier schon fast ein Running-Gag...


----------



## schlupp (10. November 2008)

2009 funzt es auch mit XTR Kurbel


----------



## c-r-xt09 (12. November 2008)

Hallo
Ich habe am 25.10.08 ein Reaction XT bestellt laut dem Händler bekomme ich es in der 10KW 2009  

Ich habe bisher nur wenige Berichte über das XT Modell gelesen die meisten Reaction´s sind eher mit den Formula Bremsen unterwegs.
Mein Händler meinte bei meinem Gewicht (95-100KG) währe die Formula Bremse nicht so doll und hat mir zur XT Bremse geraten.
Was meint Ihr habe ich die richtige Wahl getroffen?


----------



## Papa Midnight (13. November 2008)

Mit dem Lieferdatum wäre ich vorsichtig. Ich habe bisher 5(!) Räder aus der Vororder nicht bekommen. Bisher kommt zu 99% alles mindestens einen Monat später. Das ist zum kotzen. 

Die XT ist schon ganz geil. Lass sie mal ruhig dran. Die Formula ist zwar auch ganz ok, aber sie nervt recht viel rum...


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

@c-r-xt09 zudem glaube ich das die felgen für dein gewicht zu schwach sind.


----------



## mzaskar (13. November 2008)

wenn es die gleichen oder zumindest vergleichbar zu den Felgen aus dem letzjährigen AMS sind, halten die locker. Wiege 110 KG und fahre damit Alpentrails oder Probleme


----------



## c-r-xt09 (13. November 2008)

agnes schrieb:


> @c-r-xt09 zudem glaube ich das die felgen für dein gewicht zu schwach sind.


 

äähm meinst Du echt das die zu schwach sind??? 
Das wär ja echt übel.


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

die felgen sind bis 90kg frei gegeben. ist aber wiederum auch eine frage für welchen einsatz. da du ja betsimmt nocht trails damit fahren möchtes, gehts wohl klar. 

ist halt auch das mit formula bremsen. ansich reichen die auch für 115kg menschen. ausser man fährt damit 1000hm bergab.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (13. November 2008)

Ich stehe jetzt erst am Anfang meiner Mountainbike Karriere. Momentan fahre ich mit meinem Crossbike nur Waldautobahn Bergauf und Bergab. Aber Singletrails haben es mir schon ein bisschen angetan darum muss jetzt auch ein Mountainbike her. Sprünge oder anderes rumhüpfen habe ich nicht vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

kenne mich in dieser gewichtsklasse nicht so aus. denke mal das dir andere da besser zu rate stehn als ich. bin auch grad auf der suche nach einer felge die bis 115kg zugelassen ist. da mein schwager mein spectral kaufen will aber er zuviel für meine felgen wiegt.

mavic crossmax st und sx habe ich bisher für diese klasse gefunden.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (13. November 2008)

OK, aber danke für die Antwort.
Wo haben Sie denn die Info her das die Felgen nur bis 90 KG sind?


----------



## agnes (13. November 2008)

klick mich hart


----------



## c-r-xt09 (13. November 2008)

Danke


----------



## c-r-xt09 (14. November 2008)

Achso! Mein GT-Bike ist jetzt ca 11 Jahre alt und ich hatte mit den Eingebauten Felgen noch nie Probleme trotz teilweise wesentlich höherem Gewicht :-( . (bin aber auch kein Gelände gefahren). Ich denke das die Felgen meinen Anforderungen gewachsen sein sollten da ich ja auch noch ca 10 bis 15 KG abnehmen möchte.


----------



## ScopeX (20. November 2008)

Huhu... also ich wieg 83kg und will mir jetzt ein Reaction K18 bestellen... Mit den Felgen und Bremsen habt ihr mir jetzt schon ein wenig sorgen gemacht, da ich schon vor habe hauptsächlich trails, wo man vll auch mal den ein oder anderen kleinen Sprung mitnimmt, zu fahren... Muss ich mir sorgen machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (20. November 2008)

Nö, musste nich...


----------



## marco_m (26. November 2008)

Hallo Cubler's,

nach einigen Wochen des mitlesens melde ich mich nun das erste Mal zu Wort.
Ich habe vor einingen Wochen eim AMS 125 K18 bestellt, welches ich nun am Samstag abholen werde 
Freue mich riesig auf dieses Bike und hoffe es werde mir vollen Spass bieten 

Gruss Marco


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

Welcome to the show  Du wirst gnadenlosen Spass haben


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2008)

Das Bike wird dir so viel Spaß machen, dass du gar nicht mehr absteigen willst  Ich wünsch dir gutes Wetter!


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

gell man ähmmm Frau, nee Frau und Mann sprechen aus Er*fahr*ung


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2008)

Jawoll!!
(Habe mir übrigens Pedale bestellt )


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

welche Farbe .... und passt die auch zu den Schuhen 

sorry ist mir so rausgerutscht


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2008)

mzaskar schrieb:


> welche Farbe .... und passt die auch zu den Schuhen
> 
> sorry ist mir so rausgerutscht


 
Nein! In meiner Schuhfarbe waren sie ausverkauft. Das macht mich natürlich völlig fertig  Ich habe sie jetzt passend zu meinem Abendkleid bestellt. Das ist bestimmt auch sehr hübsch 

Dir rutschen aber auch Sachen raus


----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

das ist aber auch immer schwierig 

sieht bestimmt lustig aus mit dem Abendkleid auf dem Bike 

so muss mal ins Bettchen, mein Frei-Tag heute war recht anstrengend, anstrengender als gedacht


----------



## barbarissima (26. November 2008)

Hoffentlich hast du keine Albträume


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (26. November 2008)

nee bestimmt nicht 



mzaskar schrieb:


> Also abgesehen davon, dass Roger und ich heute nur etwas den Rost von den Kanten fahren und etwas die Pisten herunter kurven wollten, war es doch ganz schön viel Freeriden ..... quasi Rock and Powder mit Treeruns und Talabfahrt durchs Backbett  (mein armes neues Brett sieht jetzt schon ganz schön verschrabbt aus ). Wir haben nähmlich genau eine Abfahrt auf der Piste gemacht .... danach waren wir nur noch irgendwo im nirgendwo mit Bierfahrershuttle zurück nach Davos
> Naja, wir mussten dann noch zwei oder dreimal auf die Piste um an den Lift zu kommen der die Powderhänge zugänglich machte
> 
> Alles in allem ein perfekter Tag :
> ...


----------



## 8november2002 (27. November 2008)

Hallo,
habe gestern mein neues AMS PRO XT abgeholt und mich gleich an die Abstimmung gemacht. Was ich nur nicht verstehe:

Fahrrad meiner Frau mit Reba SL 100mm benötigt +95 PSI und -100 PSI Einstellung für 20mm Sag bei meinen 63 Kg Gewicht. Laut Rock Shox Tabelle braucht die Reba Race U-Turn 90-120mm  am AMS durchweg 20 PSI mehr druck. Dann habe ich aber 0,00 Sag?? Erst ab +70 PSI und -75 PSI bekomme ich meine 20mm Sag. Also 25 PSI weniger statt 20 PSI mehr! Kann das normal sein?????

MfG Thomas


----------



## spirello (27. November 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe gestern mein neues AMS PRO XT abgeholt und mich gleich an die Abstimmung gemacht.



Hast Du da ernsthaft einen Ständer rangebaut ???


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2008)

halte dich an die Druckangaben auf der Forke, dann passt das. Du musst allerdings den Federweg komplett rausdrehen und erst die Positivkammer befüllen.

Das mit dem Ständer is echt schräg...


----------



## Musicman (27. November 2008)

Revers Photoshop


----------



## 8november2002 (27. November 2008)

Ich habe meinem Händler aufgelistet was ich haben möchte und da war auch ein Ständer dabei. Als er mich bei der Abholung auf die noch flüssige Farbe auf dem Ständer ,welchen er abgesägt hatte, hinwies kapierte ich erst, dass das beim Fully nix ist mit Ständer. Sorry, ist mein erstes und um den Horst link habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Zum Problem mit der Gabel: Ich habe sie auf 120mm rausgedreht und beide Kammern drucklos gemacht. Dann zuerst die + und zum Schluß - befüllt. Auch verschiedene Drücke haben nichts daran geändert, dass ich erst ab weniger als 70 PSI in der + Kammer auf einen Sag von 20mm komme und der sollte schon sein oder? Hat die Gabel einen defekt?
MfG Thomas


----------



## spirello (27. November 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Als er mich bei der Abholung auf die noch flüssige Farbe auf dem Ständer ,welchen er abgesägt hatte, hinwies kapierte ich erst, dass das beim Fully nix ist mit Ständer. Sorry, ist mein erstes und um den Horst link habe ich mir noch keine Gedanken gemacht.



Ist ja nicht so schlimm, dafür hast Du ja uns. Ich wollte Dir bloß die Kommentare bei Deinen ersten Ausfahrten ersparen.


----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2008)

Hat deine Negativkammer den gleichen Druck?

Den Ständer solltest du dem kerl um die Ohren hauen. Ich bin selber Händler. Sowas macht man nicht. Das ist ein Sportgerät und da stört so ein Firlefanz. Und versaut dein Gesamtgewicht. Und mit ein bischen Pech bleibt auch noch n Ast drin hängen...


----------



## 8november2002 (27. November 2008)

Die + Kammer hat 70 PSI und die - Kammer minimal mehr mit 75 PSI was ja das einfedern erleichtert und vor dem befüllen der + Kammer hab ich die - Drucklos gemacht damit sie voll ausfedert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (27. November 2008)

Dann sollte eigentlich alles stimmen. Ab zum Händler. Der stellt sowas ein. Zumindest sollte er das...


----------



## mike-on-a-bike (27. November 2008)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Die + Kammer hat 70 PSI und die - Kammer minimal mehr mit 75 PSI was ja das einfedern erleichtert und vor dem befüllen der + Kammer hab ich die - Drucklos gemacht damit sie voll ausfedert.


Das kommt wohl hin bei der Gabel. Habe die 85-115 mm und fahre mit 73 kg ähnliche Drücke. Die im Handbuch bzw. auf der Gabel angegebenen Werte sind viel zu hoch.


----------



## xt_rob (28. November 2008)

Servus !

habe die Woche ein neues Bike geordert, Cube LTD CC in weiß, ist ein Sondermodell mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung, ich hoffe es kommt dieses Jahr noch


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. November 2008)

Wo hast du das bestellt? Will mir das auch kaufen.


----------



## xt_rob (28. November 2008)

bei fun-corner.de

habe es bisher auch noch bei ready2bike.de gefunden, sonst bei keinem händler.

allerdings ist es bei fun-corner 200 euro billiger


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (28. November 2008)

Mein Händler verkauft es zum gleichen Preis.
Ist aber keiner der von dir genannten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xt_rob (28. November 2008)

umso besser


----------



## Mc CUBE (28. November 2008)

Hallo, habe im Sep. ein Stereo the One bestellt .

Liefertermin war Anfang Feb. 2009.

Heute sagte mir mein Händler Cube wäre dieses mal verdammt gut in der Zeit für die 09er Modelle.

Ich kann das nach all den Jahren nicht so richtig glauben, hatte mich schon auf Anfang März eingestellt.

Was habt Ihr mit den 09er Modellen für Erfahrungen gemacht und was sagen eure Händler , sollten wir dieses mal wirklich unsre Bikes Pünktlich oder früher bekommen ?


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2008)

Ich glaub da nicht dran. Bisher ist nicht ein einziges Rad ohne mindestens einen Monat Verspätung bei uns eingetrudelt. Ich bin allmählich ziemlich angepisst.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (28. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich glaub da nicht dran. Bisher ist nicht ein einziges Rad ohne mindestens einen Monat Verspätung bei uns eingetrudelt. Ich bin allmählich ziemlich angepisst.


 

Ab wann sollen bei euch die 09er Reaction XT eintreffen?

Waaaaaarum muss ich bis März warten??? Ich werde noch ganz gaga


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2008)

Kann ich nicht sagen. Das wissen die bei Cube ja selber nicht. Zum kotzen.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (28. November 2008)

also bei neon-radsport lautet der termin laut cube 10KW 2009.
Ich hoffe der wird ungefähr einghalten.


----------



## Papa Midnight (28. November 2008)

Ich kenne keine andere Marke, die so dermaßen unzuverlässig ist wie Cube.


----------



## Hai Leute (29. November 2008)

Mein AMS HPC sollte auch kommen aber mein Händler meinte, es wäre toll wenn es noch dieses Jahr was würde.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (29. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Ich kenne keine andere Marke, die so dermaßen unzuverlässig ist wie Cube.



Sowas lese ich hier in jedem Herstellerforum! Irgendjemand ist immer unzufrieden. Egal ob Canyon, Radon oder Cube...


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2008)

Ich habe in den letzten 17 Jahren schon eine Menge in dieser Branche erlebt, aber was sich diese Firma so erlaubt ist echt heftig. 
Radon IST übrigens von CUBE hergestellt. Du siehst den Zusammenhang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. November 2008)

Cube schafft es ja nichtmal Räder welche sie auf Lager haben pünktlich zu liefern. Meins sollte heute eintreffen, nun muss ich bis Dienstag warten. Dabei wäre heute das Wetter top gewesen um es einzufahren.
Aber was rede ich, im Vergleich zu anderen habe ich ja zumindestens nur 1 Woche warten müssen wenn es denn am Dienstag kommt.


----------



## marco_m (29. November 2008)

Mein's ist da 
und zwar pünktlich ..


----------



## Stoppelhüpfer (29. November 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Aber was rede ich, im Vergleich zu anderen habe ich ja zumindestens nur 1 Woche warten müssen wenn es denn am Dienstag kommt.


Wenn...


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (29. November 2008)

Mach mir keine Angst.


----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2008)

Und genau das ist der Punkt. wenn jemand zu mir in den Laden kommt, dann ist er oder sie doch scharf auf ein Rad. fast alle sind bereit eine gewisse Zeit zu warten. jetzt im Winter vielleicht sogar länger, als im Sommer, aber jetzt mal im Ernst...7 Monate!!!!????? das hatte ich dieses jahr nicht nur einmal. 
Und schon kommt die nöchste schlechte nachricht. Alle Cyclocrossräder kommen später, weil die Lackierung auf den Gabeln nicht hält. letztes jahr lief es sogar so schlecht, dass die ganze sreie aingestampft wurde. Ich hab langsam die Faxen dicke...
Is ja nicht so, dass es da draussen nicht noch so ein oder zwei andere Marken gibt.


----------



## Freibeuter (29. November 2008)

Mein LTD Race hatte einen Monat Verspätung.........ich war zwar auch ungeduldig aber ich fand das jetzt nicht schlimm.
Von anderen bestimmten Marken habe ich noch kein 2009er Modell im Handel stehen sehen, Cubes aber fand ich schon so einige in verschiedenen Städten.

Und besser später mit überzeugender Qualität als super schnell und unausgereift.


----------



## flyingstereo (29. November 2008)

@Papa Midnight
Mein Dealer hat schon 2 Crosser und sonst auch nur neue 09er Räder rumstehen. Geht scheinbar auch anders..


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (29. November 2008)

Papa Midnight schrieb:


> Radon IST übrigens von CUBE hergestellt. Du siehst den Zusammenhang?



Das WEIß ich. Die genannten Marken waren nur Beispiele. Sicher können noch zich andere User von Verspätungen ihrer Marke berichten.

Radon hat ja noch nichtmal die neuen Modelle auf der Homepage. Bei Cube hingegen kann man sich schon lange sein Wunsch-Bike aussuchen.

Ich war heute im Fahrradies in Essen, dort hatten die schon die 2009er Modelle im Lager stehen. Leider kein AMS Comp, sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich zugeschlagen.


----------



## GTEvo (29. November 2008)

xt_rob schrieb:


> Servus !
> 
> habe die Woche ein neues Bike geordert, Cube LTD CC in weiß, ist ein Sondermodell mit kompletter XT-Ausstattung, ich hoffe es kommt dieses Jahr noch


 
Hi Sportsfreunde..hi Cube Fans..hi XT-Rob..

Da ich mir ebenfalls dieses chice LTD CC Messemodell 2009 bei meinem Pro-Dealer in Ahlen vor 3 Wochen bestellt habe und sehnsüchtig drauf warte, wollte ich mich hier natürlich anmelden.

In diesem Sinne Sportsfreunde..

Auf eine sportliche Zusammenarbeit

GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Papa Midnight (29. November 2008)

Ich werd die wohl bald aus dem Programm nehmen.
Zu viel ärger. Das kannste ja keinem erklären.
Ich meinte auch keine Crosser sondern Cyclocross. Großer Unterschied. Und nachdem die dann drei mal verschoben worden sind wollte ich auch keine mehr. Nicht mal die Vororder kam pünktlich.
Egal. es ist die jahre immer schlimmer geworden und ich bin bei weitem nicht der einzige, der die Backen voll hat.
Meinetwegen können die ja so weitermachen. Über 650 Händler in Deutschland. Da müssen die auch kein Lager haben. Irgendjemand hat das gewünschte Modell schon im laden. Oder nicht........


----------



## Freibeuter (29. November 2008)

....hm.......jedem das was er für richtig hält
Mein  freundlicher schwört weiter drauf schließlich hat er bis jetzt schon gut verkauft.


----------



## flyingstereo (29. November 2008)

Ich mein schon Cyclocross.
X-Race Comp und Pro, beide da.


----------



## xt_rob (30. November 2008)

@ Holger eine gute Entscheidung 

ich hoffe es kaufen nicht allzuviele das CC, sonst müssen wir noch länger warten ...

hast du einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen?


----------



## GTEvo (30. November 2008)

xt_rob schrieb:


> @ Holger eine gute Entscheidung
> 
> ich hoffe es kaufen nicht allzuviele das CC, sonst müssen wir noch länger warten ...
> 
> hast du einen Liefertermin genannt bekommen?


Leider nein..der Junior Hagedorn sagte mir nur als ich Ihn mit den vielen negativen Erfahrungsberichten hier aus diesem Board berichtete, das er am Montag, also morgen nochmal anrufen wird um Genaueres zu Erfahren.
Meine Bitte das es aber hoffentlich noch vor Weihnachten eintrifft hat er dann subjetktiv als "GanzSicher" gewertet.

Natürlich weiss ich selber das selbst ein Pro-Dealer kaum entscheidend Einfluss nehmen kann wenn die Produktion irgendwo strukturell träge oranisiert ist.
Ich vertraue dem Michael Hagedorn einfach mal..werde aber Mitte der Woche ein weiteres Mal "nachharken"

Ein Auslieferungstermin kann ja immer verzögert genannt werden..das ist nunmal so..aber dann darf man als Kunde wenigstens ne konstruktive Information erwarten..das Verlange ich als Kunde, selbstverständlich keine Sonderbehandlung...auch wenn wir in der vorweihnachtlichen Zeit auf "Geschenke" eingestellt sind.
LoL..

Ich melde mich wenn ich ne neue Info bekommen habe Rob, bis dahin suche ich mir grade ne Winterkollektion zusammen.
PS: Ich suche Adidas Bekleidung in klassischem Style nur mit den "3Streifen" akzentuiert..hat hier Jemand zufällig Links wo entsprechende Bekleidung zu finden ist.
Ich will unbedingt die Adidas KurzHose die "Ulle" in Schwarz früher trug..
http://www.math.ethz.ch/~hjfurrer/cycling/TdS2005/large/JanUllrich.JPG, aber BITTE OHNE diesen kriminellen Schriftzug !
Dazu wenn möglich passende "unpinkige" Langarm Trikots sowie Wind oder Regen/Winterjacken !

Aber auch die Cube TeamBekleidung ist sehr sehr chic und auch schon "gekauft"..aber Nix geht über "Retro"Adidas !

Vielen Dank im Vorraus Sportsfreunde

Holger


----------



## xt_rob (30. November 2008)

oke schaun wir mal wies läuft 

mein händler sagte mir er bekommt nächste woche das CC und schickt es dann gleich raus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr genommen bei was für einer Körpergröße?
Ich bin 176 cm groß. Meint ihr da ist 18" für mich optimal?

Ich sehe gerade, dass das gar nicht das Fully CC ist. Das will ich mir nämlich ordern.


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Dezember 2008)

Ruhrpott-Biker schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße habt ihr genommen bei was für einer Körpergröße?
> Ich bin 176 cm groß. Meint ihr da ist 18" für mich optimal?
> 
> Ich sehe gerade, dass das gar nicht das Fully CC ist. Das will ich mir nämlich ordern.



kurze frage, woher kommst du aus'm pott? suchen immer noch leute die bock auf nen lustigen haufen zum fahren haben.


----------



## GTEvo (1. Dezember 2008)

xt_rob schrieb:


> oke schaun wir mal wies läuft
> 
> mein händler sagte mir er bekommt nächste woche das CC und schickt es dann gleich raus...


 
 Die Bikes werden noch diese Woche zusammen"geklebt" Rob..und auch versendet..dein Händler hat dieselbe Info wie meiner seit Heute..

BTW: Ruhr-Biker..ich hab nen 22" Rahmen bestellt, ich bin ja auch ein 1.92m Viech^^

GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (1. Dezember 2008)

Komme aus Duisburg. Suche auch Leute zum biken, stehe noch recht alleine da  
So, habe gerade mein Limited CC als Fully bestellt, in 18". Soll nächste Woche zur Abholung bereit stehen *freu*


----------



## Janus1972 (1. Dezember 2008)

hab 30 jahre in wanheimerort gewohnt. kenne mich da sehr gut aus. uhlenhorst, ruhrtalbrücke und dann weiter durch essen.
kannst gerne mal zu uns rüber kommen. wir haben hier das beste revier im pott. auf 30km 1000hm wenn du willst. abstecher lohnt sich.


----------



## Maxwie (2. Dezember 2008)

Also ich habe heute nach langem hick und hack ein fritzz the one bestellt und das soll Februar / März kommen und wenns im April kommt dann find ich das auch nicht wirklich tragisch...


----------



## jan84 (2. Dezember 2008)

Bis du dann im April gesagt bekommst dass es erst im Mai kommt . 

grüße
jan


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

So, hab meins dann doch heute abholen können. 
Wartezeit 1 Woche.

Ein erstes Foto:


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (2. Dezember 2008)

Schönes Bike! Welche Größe? 
 Kannst du mir bitte einen Gefallen tun: Messe soch mal die Länge, die ich in deinem Bild eingezeichnet habe (weiße Linien). Würdest mir sehr helfen


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (2. Dezember 2008)

Ist 16". Der Achsabstand beträgt 1060mm und die eingezeichnete Höhe beträgt 690mm bei an der Gabel eingestellten 105mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (3. Dezember 2008)

Danke dir!
Ich habe ein 18" bestellt und muss das irgendwie in mein geschlossenes Golf 3 Cabrio bekommen 
Möchte das Bike gerne selber abholen und will daher schonmal abschätzen, wie ich es am besten in mein Auto bekomme.
Muss wahrscheinlich beide Räder demontieren, den Sattel herausziehen und den Lenker lösen, dann sollte es passen.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Na dann viel Glück mit dem Liefertermin und mit der Verstauung im Auto. Ich konnte es nach Hause fahren.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin froh das cube die Gabeln in schwarz matt verbaut und nicht wie auf den Katalogbildern mit schwarz glänzender gabel




Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> So, hab meins dann doch heute abholen können.
> Wartezeit 1 Woche.
> 
> Ein erstes Foto:


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (3. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Na dann viel Glück mit dem Liefertermin und mit der Verstauung im Auto. Ich konnte es nach Hause fahren.



Danke 

Habe noch eine Frage: Wie einfach kann man die Räder demontieren? Ich hatte noch nie Scheibenbremsen und kenn mich noch nicht so mit der Technik aus.


----------



## Musicman (3. Dezember 2008)

Schnellspanner lösen und das Rad rausnehmen, ganz einfach 

Nur solltest du beachten dass du danach nicht die Bremse betätigst, oder halt die mitgelieferte Transportsicherung einsetzen.


----------



## Ruhrpott-Biker (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok, gut zu wissen.


----------



## Hai Leute (3. Dezember 2008)

Ein schönes Radl hast dir da gekauft.
Wie siehts mim Gewicht aus? Passt das mit der im Katalog? Ist das die Carbonversion vom Sattel? Meins soll den dann dran haben aber ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die bequem sein können.


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (3. Dezember 2008)

Gewicht habe ich nicht überprüft (ist auch bei meinem Kampfgewicht nicht ganz so wichtig).
Es ist nicht die Carbon-Version, auf dem Gestell steht "Manganese Hollow" (ist wohl ne leichte Legierung).
Bin gestern nur vom Händler nach Hause gefahren mit normaler Kleidung, kann also noch nichts über die Bequemlichkeit sagen. Er ist halt nur 125mm breit (was für meinen Breitar..h evtnuell eh zu schmal ist). Aber ich kann ihn ja noch tauschen lassen wenn er mir nicht passt. Ich hoffe das ich am WE so richtig zum Testen komm.


----------



## LiNgOtT (4. Dezember 2008)

Weiß jemand schon näheres über die Liefertermine für die 2009er Stereos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTEvo (4. Dezember 2008)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Weiß jemand schon näheres über die Liefertermine für die 2009er Stereos?


Sicher scheint nur das die LDT CC Serie diese Woche geliefert werden..ich frage morgen oder Samstag mal nach was als Nächstes produziert wird..

"Halte durch"!

GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## Hai Leute (4. Dezember 2008)

@GTEvo
kannst du auch mal fragen wann die AMS HPC gefertigt werden?
Danke dir.


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe das Ams LDT CC  vor zwei Monaten bestellt, wie sicher ist das das
es nächste Woche ausgeliefert wird ?
Kann es kaum abwarten denn auf dem Foto sieht es supi aus.


----------



## GTEvo (6. Dezember 2008)

hi Sportsfreunde..

Mein Händler hat mir gestern ne Mail geschickt und mir mitgeteilt das "Mein" LTD CC erst Ende der Nächsten Woche kommt !!!
..und das Mitte der Woche die Fullys da sein sollen....
 Das bezieht sich jetzt auf meinen Händler..man kann allerdings davon ausgehen das es bei Allen Händler ähnlich verlaufen wird.

Tchja..was soll man machen.."Gut Ding will Weile haben".....

mir fällt da allerdings was anderes zu sein...

"Quäl dich du Sau"

GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich meinte übrigens das CC Fully das ich mir bestellt habe
und ich bin echt gespannt ob es nächste Woche kommt.
Denn das normale CC hat mein Händler schon ist auch
schon bei Ebay zum verkauf angeboten.

Gruß


----------



## c-r-xt09 (6. Dezember 2008)

Rammsteinbiker schrieb:


> Ist 16". Der Achsabstand beträgt 1060mm und die eingezeichnete Höhe beträgt 690mm bei an der Gabel eingestellten 105mm Federweg.


 
Hi Rammsteinbiker darf ich mal fragen wielange deine Beine sind?
Bin am überlegen ob ich mir auch das AMS Pro bestellen soll aber mir in der grösse unsicher.
Ich hab eine Beinlänge von 81cm bei 1,73m grösse.
Momentan habe ich das Reaction XT 18" bestellt möchte es aber evtl umbestellen in ein AMS Pro XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi, meine Beinlänge ist 72cm bei 1,65 m Größe.


----------



## Papa Midnight (10. Dezember 2008)

Weil sich doch noch einige privat gemeldet haben hier ein kleiner Hinweis in eigener Sache: Ich bin ab sofort kein Cube Händler mehr und kann wegen akutem Zeitmangel auch keine Fragen mehr dazu beantworten. Ich hoffe ich stoße damit keinem vor den Kopf. Ihr findet mich im Lapierre, Simplon oder im Norco Forum. Bis bald!


----------



## xt_rob (11. Dezember 2008)

mein LTD CC Hardtail ist letze Woche gekommen,

konnte es aber noch nich auspacken


----------



## c-r-xt09 (16. Dezember 2008)

xt_rob schrieb:


> mein LTD CC Hardtail ist letze Woche gekommen,
> 
> konnte es aber noch nich auspacken


 

Uuuund hast es schon aufgebaut???? Bilder!!!!


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (16. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134363&page=229

Post 5707


----------



## GTEvo (17. Dezember 2008)

xt_rob schrieb:


> mein LTD CC Hardtail ist letze Woche gekommen,
> 
> konnte es aber noch nich auspacken


Ich habe mein LTD CC seit gestern !

Bilder und Erste Testberichte ab Nächster Woche


Honigkuchenpferd
Holger


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (19. Dezember 2008)

Hurry es ist da !!!!!!

Ein Super Teil nur zu empfehlen

Gruß


----------



## GTEvo (19. Dezember 2008)

schlerzer schrieb:


> Hurry es ist da !!!!!!
> 
> Ein Super Teil nur zu empfehlen
> 
> Gruß


Hi Schlerzer

Hab ich vorgestern auch hier im Laden gesehen..ist ein Klasse Bike..hätte ich auch gewählt wenn ich nen Fully brauchen würde.
Aber ich brauchte ein Hardtail

Glückwusch und Viel Spass...ich hab schon 130 Kilometer weg^^


GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## Hai Leute (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde richtig neidisch auf euch!! Meins kommt nicht vor Mitte Januar, da Cube jetzt bis 10 Januar schonmal zu hat!!
Ich gönne es euch allen und ich weiss wie schlimm es ist zu warten...
Schönes Fest.


----------



## GTEvo (19. Dezember 2008)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Ich werde richtig neidisch auf euch!! Meins kommt nicht vor Mitte Januar, da Cube jetzt bis 10 Januar schonmal zu hat!!
> Ich gönne es euch allen und ich weiss wie schlimm es ist zu warten...
> Schönes Fest.


 "Ahai"
Das ist sehr sehr enttäuschend..ich bin jetzt seit 3 Tagen auf dem Hobel und freu mich wie ein Teenie..

Die Bikes sind nicht nur atemberaubend chic..sie fahren sich auch genauso atemberaubend !
Ich fühle mit Dir und wünsch dir dennoch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest...das Cube jetzt bis zum 10. Januar dicht hat ist ja "der Hammer"

Hoffentlich teasen dich diese Mehr schlecht als Recht gesnappten Handy Shots nicht allzu sehr..

In diesem Sinne



GlückAuf 
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerfelreiter (1. Januar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Ich werde richtig neidisch auf euch!! Meins kommt nicht vor Mitte Januar, da Cube jetzt bis 10 Januar schonmal zu hat!!
> Ich gönne es euch allen und ich weiss wie schlimm es ist zu warten...
> Schönes Fest.



Bis zum 10.? :/ 

Mein Händler meinte 7.1., was ja aber keinen Sinn macht (wer startet bitte mittwochs ins neue Jahr). Habe gehofft sie starten am Monatg wieder (5.1.) und mein Bike kommt dann am Mittwoch! Freu mich schon so!!


----------



## cmg20 (1. Januar 2009)

@ würfelreiter
Also meines Wissens nach fangen beinahe alle Firmen im deutschsprachigen bzw. katholisch/evangelischen Raum am 7.1. wieder an, da der 6.1. noch ein Feiertag ist. Üblicherweise geht ja der Weihnachtsbetriebsurlaub (sofern man den hat) auch vom letzten Freitag vor Weihnachten bis zum 6.1.... es sei denn natürlich, der 7.1. fällt aufs Wochenende ;-)... naja, egal.

Ich hoffe auch, dass mein Bike jetzt dann endlich mal kommt. Habs am Montag nach der Eurobike (Mitte September) bestellt und es wurde mittlerweile 3mal verschoben. Jetzt hat man mir Liefertermin Mitte-Ende Januar genannt... kanns langsam echt nicht mehr abwarten. Hab übrigens ein WLS Access SL bestellt (bin ja ein Mädel ;-) )

LG und ein gutes Neues euch allen noch,

Carina


----------



## wuerfelreiter (1. Januar 2009)

Ach verdammt. Ich kam noch nie mit Bayern und deren Feiertagen klar. Heilige drei Könige... Na dann richte ich mich auch mal auf Mitte Januar ein.


----------



## Hai Leute (1. Januar 2009)

Ich habs auch ne Woche nach der Eurobike bestellt und wurde auch schon 3mal verschoben. Ich rechne ja ehrlich gesagt erst so Anfang-Mitte Februar damit und glauben tu ichs auch erst, wenn ich das Rad in meinen Armen halten kann.

@cmg20
Es gibt auch Firmen, die wg. Absatzschwächen diese Urlaube verlängert haben. Nun hoffen ich für uns alle nur, dass Cube bzw. der Fahrradmarkt hiervon nicht betroffen sein wird.

@wuerfelreiter
Die BWler haben auch am 6.1 frei.


----------



## Huber9495 (2. Januar 2009)

Hat jemand eine Ahnung wann die 2009 er Cube MTB `s geliefert werden (Lieferzeiten ab Werk> Händler) (Cube LTD Team )

Mfg Huber


----------



## brndch (2. Januar 2009)

Sers, kannst davon ausgehen das es 4 Wochen länger dauert als geplant!


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (2. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte richtig glück glaube ich und
ich habe auch zu den ersten gehört.
Denn ich habe einen richtig guten Händler 
erwischt.

Übrigens bin mit dem neuen Bike schon ein
paar mal gefahren echt supi.

Ein Bild habe ich schon reinstellt vorher !


----------



## agnes (2. Januar 2009)

was hast du für ein bike?


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (2. Januar 2009)

Cube AMS LTD Fully 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikerspoint (6. Januar 2009)

hey Papa Midnight,

weshalb bist du kein CUBE-Händler mehr ?


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2009)

Moin,
weil sie wahrscheinlich kaum Räder bekommen können, die sie nicht vorgeordert haben 

Und wenn doch, .... wochen bis dahin.

andre


----------



## agnes (7. Januar 2009)

naja die räde rmusst man schon recht früh bestellen. aber wochen bis dahin stimmt auch nciht so ganz.

mein händler hat 3 ams125 r1 bestellt. mehr bekomme er auch nciht...und nachbetsellen dauert es wohl sehr lange bis was kommt. schätze einfach das die anchfrage so groß ist.


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,
glaub mir einfach,Sitze da an der Quelle


----------



## bujo12 (7. Januar 2009)

Habe mein AMS 125 XT im Oktober bestellt. 4 Wochen Später sollte der Liefertermin sein. Jetzt vertöstet man mich regelmäßig auf "nächste Woche". Klasse!
Habe es bei uns in Albstadt bestellt.


----------



## agnes (7. Januar 2009)

tja...dann hast du eine kleinen händler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bujo12 (7. Januar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> tja...dann hast du eine kleinen händler.


 
..ja, kann sein. Aber 3 Monate warten ist schon happig, finde ich. Hier muss Cube aufpassen, dass Ihnen die Kunden nicht weglaufen. Zumal die Konkurenz schneller ist.


----------



## agnes (7. Januar 2009)

jeder händler hat mal solche probleme. wenn du nicht warten willst, dann stonier es. und kauf woanders. oder handel einen neuen preis fürs warten aus.


----------



## starkmusik.de (7. Januar 2009)

da sag ich nur:  R eins --> Meins!   

bitte nicht  oder , ist ja nicht meine schuld. mein liefertermin wurde auch 2mal verschoben.

erster kurztest im ams125-thread


----------



## Donnersberger Fat Biker (7. Januar 2009)

Ich kann nur sagen der weltbeste Cube Händler ist :


Bikerspoint !

Danke Frank

Gruß Michael


----------



## Danielsan79 (7. Januar 2009)

Weiss einer ob das Cube Reaction 2009 in diesem rot/weiss das gleiche rot ist wie beim 2008er Modell? Es wirkt auf mich auf den Fotos eher orangiger? Aber die Cube Fotos auf Cube.de sind immer irgendwie künstlich.

Mir gefällt das blaue Reaction 2009 übrigens am besten, ist sehr gut gelungen. Cube fängt jetzt sogar an die Anbauteile der einzelnen Hersteller zu bedrucken und Farblich anzupassen, das gab es 2008 noch nicht.


----------



## ScopeX (7. Januar 2009)

Ja, das neue Reaction gefällt mir auch super... mir hats das Rot mit der k18 angetan. Nur leider hat mich so eben mein Händler angerufen und gesagt, dass Shimano wohl nicht liefern kann und sich somit die Herstellung des Reactions auf Februar/März verzögern wird!! Ich würd so gern mal einen Reaction Rahmen "live" sehen/fahren um zu wissen ob ichs wirklich bestellen möchte.. aber leider ist das (zumindest bei meinem Händler) frühestens im Februar möglich :-(

Hat irgendjemand andere Informationen?


----------



## r19andre (7. Januar 2009)

Hi,
die neuen Reaction kommen def. nicht vor März.
Freund von mir hat im Okt. bestellt und bekommts auch erst früh. März. 

Andre


----------



## bikerspoint (7. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen,

wer nicht mehr länger warten kann:

wir haben das 2009er AMS LTD CC white black print hier vorrätig in den Größen 
16", 18", 20" und 22"


----------



## Hai Leute (8. Januar 2009)

@r19andre
und weisst du was vom AMS HPC?
Ich traue mich garnicht mehr bei meinem Händler anzurufen und nachzufragen wie's nun aussieht.


----------



## r19andre (9. Januar 2009)

Moin,
wenn er das Rad 10/11 08 bestellt hat sollte es eigentlich diesen oder nächsten Monat kommen.

Naträglich bestellte Räder haben eigentlich nie länger als 3 Monate gedauert, ausser sie waren komplett neu (z.B.Sting HPC) da dauerts noch.
Andre

PS: nerv ihn und rufe an , kostet den Händler nur ein Anruf bei Cube


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc CUBE (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo, komme grade vom, freundlichem Cube- Händler.

Nach Anruf bei Cube neuer Liefertermin ( Stereo the One ) Ende Feb. Anfang Mär. 

Aber das sind wir ja mittlerweile über die Jahre gewöhnt. 

Allen viel spaß beim warten


----------



## c-r-xt09 (9. Januar 2009)

Warum kommt das Reaction sooooo späth???

Ich hab doch immer Glück mit meinen bestellungen


----------



## Snevern (9. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht mal schön ich habe 3 Wochen und 3 Tage auf meinen Rahmen gewartet

Rahmenset Cube Elite HPC 20" Blackline

Sollte Ende Februar rausgehen

Gruß Snevern


----------



## Huber9495 (10. Januar 2009)

So langsam habe ich mich damit abgefunden, das mein bestelltes Bike (Cube Ltd Team) wohl doch erst  später Kommt! Bestellt am 18.12.08 > Oder ist bei den "weniger " teuren Modellen die Lieferzeit doch nicht so lang >>>>>>>>>>>>??????????? MFG Huber


----------



## BillyHeuler (10. Januar 2009)

Dauert denn die Lieferung des Reaction r1 Mag auch bis Februar/ März? Meines erachtens sind ja die meisten Teile von SRam an dem Bike und nicht von Shimano. Mein Händler hat bzgl. eventueller Verzögerungen auch noch nichts von sich verlauten lassen aber das heist ja nichts.


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Huber9495 schrieb:


> So langsam habe ich mich damit abgefunden, das mein bestelltes Bike (Cube Ltd Team) wohl doch erst  später Kommt! Bestellt am 18.12.08 > Oder ist bei den "weniger " teuren Modellen die Lieferzeit doch nicht so lang >>>>>>>>>>>>??????????? MFG Huber



Also wir haben zwei bei uns im laden stehen 
Und die Sehen RICHTIG Geil aus 


Gruß Snevern


----------



## Huber9495 (10. Januar 2009)

Vielen Dank für Deine tröstenden Worte !!!!!!!! > bringt mir aber nichts bestellt ist bestellt !!!! im Moment eh a weng zu kalt !!!!!!! Dank Dir trotzdem !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snevern (10. Januar 2009)

Kein Problem !!!

Schönes Wochenende dir noch 

Gruß Snevern


----------



## wuerfelreiter (12. Januar 2009)

Mein Händler wollte sich im Falle einer Verzögerung melden (Bestellung: 27.12., bei Cube 07.01., Bike: LTD Pro). Ich warte also auf den Anruf...  Aber bei -5° ist es mir sowieso zu kalt. Auch wenn gerade so schön der Schnee liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (12. Januar 2009)

wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> ...Aber bei -5° ist es mir sowieso zu kalt. Auch wenn gerade so schön der Schnee liegt.



Ich würde wetten, wenn Du es jetzt hättest, würdest Du trotz der Kälte nicht von dem Bike runterkommen 

NaitsirhC


----------



## wuerfelreiter (12. Januar 2009)

Sowieso, aber irgendwie muss ich mir doch die blöde Situation schönreden...


----------



## Huber9495 (12. Januar 2009)

wuerfelreiter schrieb:


> Sowieso, aber irgendwie muss ich mir doch die blöde Situation schönreden...


 
Mir geht es auch nicht anders °! hoffe mein Bike kommt auch bald !!!!!


----------



## wuerfelreiter (14. Januar 2009)

So, kurz mal bei meinem Händler angerufen. Ende Januar/Anfang Februar kommt die Cube Lieferung. Ich glaubs ja erst wenns soweit ist...


----------



## Maxwie (14. Januar 2009)

Ich bin mal gespannt wann ein Fritzz kommt das ist ja erst für februar März angesetzt. Hoffentlich halten sie sich dran


----------



## r19andre (16. Januar 2009)

Nabend,
gestern eine Überraschung.

Mein Kollege sein Reaction kam schon. Und das min. 4 Woche eher wie angekündigt.

Also vielleicht aufatmen Jungs

















sorry für die schlechten Bilder, war nur mein handy, hatte gerade kein Cam im Laden

Andre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S.D. (16. Januar 2009)

Das Hydroforming-Oberrohr im Bereich des Sitzrohrs gefällt mir nicht so sehr, ansonsten nicht schlecht.
Was soll den eigentlich das neue Tretlager-System bringen?
Läßt sich das genauso leicht wechseln, wie die bisherigen Lagerschalen?

Gruß


----------



## r19andre (16. Januar 2009)

Hi,
die Kurbeln ja, aber nicht die Lager. Die sind verpresst und da braucht man von Shimano nen Werkzeug.

Hat halt etwas mehr Steifigkeit im Tretlagerbereich. Frage ob mans merkt als Fahrer? auf dem papier mit Sicherheit.

Disc only !!!
Gusset wesentlich schöner verarbeitet. Schweißnähte etwas feiner und das hintere Bremskabel läuft jetzt innen(unten) kurz vorm Sattel und nicht mehr aussen.

Ich finds geil, das warten hat sich gelohnt. Bin mal gespannt wann mein anderer Kumpel sein blaues R1 bekommt.

Andre


----------



## c-r-xt09 (16. Januar 2009)

Sag blos die Reactions kommen doch schon 

*kreisch*


----------



## Hai Leute (17. Januar 2009)

Ich freu mich für euch,
vielleicht erhalte ich ja auch noch eine Überraschung und mein AMS kommt vielleicht auch mal. Es ist jetzt nämlich schon KW4 bis es kommt - aber das wäre ja jetzt bald!!!


----------



## mondi70 (17. Januar 2009)

hab mein ams 125 r1 diesen mittwoch bekommen....wie angekündigt

das ding sieht rattenscharf aus...;-)


----------



## acid-driver (17. Januar 2009)

mir gefällt das neue oberrohr richtig gut. nur die gepressten lagerschalen würden mich stören...


----------



## zaskar79 (17. Januar 2009)

Ja, das REACTION gefällt mir!  besonders jetzt, wo die roten Hörchnen dran sind...

Nur die Aufkleber am Oberrohr müssen noch ab,das gefällt mir nicht, sonst ist es echt gelungen...

Jetzt darf der Andre noch n bissl für mich basteln, sonst wäre es ja n langweiliges REACTION....

Danke Andre

Gruß

Alex


----------



## turbomensch (17. Januar 2009)

sind eigentlich schon 2009er bikes mit dem "mysteriösen" XPW1600 Laufradsatz ausgeliefert worden? evtl. lässt sich n Händer oder so der das Bike nach Lieferung erst noch zusammenschrauben muss breitschlagen, die nackten Laufräder zu wiegen und breite zu messen...?


----------



## agnes (17. Januar 2009)

ja der satz ist schon draussen. war heute bei meinem händler. die neuen ams 125 haben die ja. abe rmein the one ist nocht nicht da. aber mein händler hat bestimmt 30 bikes von cube bekommen. der laden sieht aus. überall pakete und der arme kerl muss die alle zusammen bauen^^


----------



## cmg20 (20. Januar 2009)

Hi ihr Cubeler,

ich bin seit heute auch Besitzerin eines solchen tollen Bikes!!! *freu*. Hab jetzt geschlagene 4 Monate drauf gewartet und heute war es ENDLICH da: ein WLS Access SL. 

Ich kann noch nicht allzu viel sagen, bin erst  vom Händler nach Hause gefahren (zum ersten Mal mit Klicks, war echt ein Abenteuer, bin aber nicht hingefallen *stolz bin* ), alles Asphalt - leider. Hoffe, das Wetter wird jetzt bald mal wieder besser - soll heißen, es soll nicht regnen - dann wird das Ding ausgefahren
. 
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: die Bremsscheiben schleifen ziemlich hörbar, werd ich aber noch beheben (bzw. mein Händler ). Ansonsten ist es super zu fahren.

Und für die, die es interessiert - Fotos folgen noch im "Zeigt her eure Cubes", sobald ich welche gemacht hab.

So, und jetzt einen schönen Abend noch.

LG Carina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Das mit den Bremsscheiben ist oft so, schleifen und klingeln gehört dazu ... mal mehr, mal weniger  also nicht verzweifeln 

Achja Willkommen und ganz viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike


----------



## cmg20 (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo mzaskar,

danke, den Spaß werd ich haben . Allein schon durch den Unterschied gegenüber meinem für mich zu großen (18" bei 1,60m Größe) Katarga Caramba 1998/1999 *lach*. Jetzt hab ich 15" und es passt perfekt.

Ja, hab schon öfters gelesen, dass die Scheibenbremsen gerne mal schleifen. Müsste ja auch relativ schnell wieder behoben sein - einfach kurz neu zentrieren oder? Sind ja nur ein paar Handgriffe - ich glaub ich könnts sogar selbst. Muss aber sowieso nochmal zum Händler (Schloss kaufen, hab ich vergessen *kopf schüttel*), von daher kein Aufwand... 

LG


----------



## mzaskar (20. Januar 2009)

Scheibenbremsen haben ihr eigenes Leben


----------



## Musicman (20. Januar 2009)

cmg20 schrieb:


> Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: die Bremsscheiben schleifen ziemlich hörbar, werd ich aber noch beheben (bzw. mein Händler ). Ansonsten ist es super zu fahren.
> 
> LG Carina



Das erledigen die Bremsen ganz von selbst.


----------



## pfiffikus (21. Januar 2009)

servus,
nach nun einer ganzen weile nur rennrad radl´n habe ich mich nun entschlossen auch mal wieder durch dreck und matsch fahren zu wollen. warum? na weils früher schon so viel spaß gemacht hat! diesmal allerdings möchte ich ein richtiges und passendes rad dafür haben. habe lang gesucht, wollt mir eigentlich eins selbst aufbauen nur bin davon schnell aus finaziellen gründen wieder abgekommen. also soll es nun ein komplettrad werden. habe mir einige verschiedene hersteller und dessen angebot angeschaut. habe mich nun für das cube reaction r1 mag entschieden. recht gute ausstattung wie ich finde für das geld. 
hätte zu der reaction geometrie allerdings mal eine frage, auf der cubeseite steht was von RFR-Geometrie. kann mir das mal einer erklären? habe irgendwo gelesen das heißt "ready-for-race", stimmt das? falls ja, was hat das zu bedeuten?

kann mal jemand was zu den laufradsatz DT Swiss XPW1600 was sagen? 

und evtl. möchte ich statt der rockshox eine durin verbauen. weil ich, sagen wir, in diese gabel mich ein wenig verliebt habe.....aber das entscheide ich wenn ich mich 100prozentig für dieses rad entschieden habe.
beste grüße.....


----------



## ScopeX (22. Januar 2009)

apropos Reaction. Wie kann es denn sein, dass hier offensichtlich schon ein paar Reaction ausgeliefert wurden, aber mein Händler nichtmal ein Ausstellungsstück hat :-( Kennt wer einen Laden im Ruhrgebiet wo man sich das Reaction endlich mal ansehen kann? Langsam juckts mich in den Beinen


----------



## torontrini (24. Januar 2009)

HEEEELLLPPP,
bin grade mal in meinem bikestore um die Ecke vorbei, um mich nach dem 2009er Reaction zu erkundingen, da seh ich das AMS CC Sondermodell! Oh Mann. 

Ausstattung:
Rahmen HPA 7005 Hydroform Triple Butted, FSP 4-Link System 
Gabel Rock Shox Reba SL Poploc 
Federelement Manitou Radium RL Lockout 
Federweg Hinterbau: 100mm / Gabel: 100mm 
Bremsen Shimano XT BR-M775 180/160mm 
Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M770 Hollowtech II 
Tretlager/Innenlager Shimano XT Hollowtech II 
Schalthebel Shimano XT SL-M770 Rapidfire 
Schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M772 Shadow 
Umwerfer Shimano XT FD-M771 
Kassette Shimano XT CS-M770 11-32 
Kette Shimano HG 53 
Naben Shimano XT Disc 
Speichen DT Swiss Champion 
Felge RFR ZX24 
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph 2,25" 
Vorbau Easton EA 30 Oversized 
Lenker Easton EA 30 Lowriser Oversized 
Sattelstütze Easton EA 30 31,6mm 
Steuersatz FSA No. 10 semiintegriert 
Griffe Cube double duometer 
Sattel RFR Natural Shape 0.1M 
Gewicht Komplettrad ab 12,7 kg 
Farbe White black print

für 1700 Euronen. Was haltet ihr davon? Hätte für das Reaction auch so was um den Dreh hingelegt. War eh immer am Hadern, ob vollgefedert oder doch wieder Hardtail. Frage: 
1) Denkt ihr als 50 Kilo Frau braucht man überhaupt ein Fully? 
2) Preisleistungsverhältnis ok? Gewicht mit 12,7 :-( akzeptabel?
3) Dann grübel ich noch über die Rahmengröße, wie immer, er hat´s grad nur in 18Zoll, bei 1,68 KG eingentlich knappi, evtl läßt sich noch eins in 16 auftreiben grrrr... Danke!


----------



## zaskar79 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

kann Dir ja mal zeigen wie mein Reaction 2009 aussieht, habs heut abgeholt!! hab mir n K18 noch n bissl umbauen lassen, und jetzt is et fertig. Wiegt komplett "nur" 11,2 kg.
Gut 1,5 kg leichter als son AMS, obwohl...bei dem Preis kommt man wirklich ins grübeln....

Gruß

Alex


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

lol...

11,2 wiegt mein acid auch 

aber sieht echt gut aus, dein reaction


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torontrini (24. Januar 2009)

Neid das Reaction istschon ein flinkes Teilchen - Glückwunsch zum Kauf. Jetzt komm ich wieder ins Grübeln. Fahr halt auch gern mal bergauf, und hab keinen Bock mich dann immer über 1,5 kilo zu ärgern und mich von meiner Schwester aufm Reaction abhängen zu lassen;-) Naja, aber treten muss man so oder so...ich schlaf nochmal drüber. Wenn jemand sich zu dem CC äußern kann, wäre das super! 



zaskar79 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann Dir ja mal zeigen wie mein Reaction 2009 aussieht, habs heut abgeholt!! hab mir n K18 noch n bissl umbauen lassen, und jetzt is et fertig. Wiegt komplett "nur" 11,2 kg.
> Gut 1,5 kg leichter als son AMS, obwohl...bei dem Preis kommt man wirklich ins grübeln....
> ...


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

also ich fahr wie gesagt, ein acid. da das ein paar schäden am lack hat, wird evtl der rahmen getauscht. wenn das wirklich der fall sein sollte, steh ich auch vor deiner entscheidung.
aber ich war heute wieder fahren, berge kamen sowohl das fully, als auch wir hardtails hoch 
ich würde denke ich, das ams nehmen...


----------



## zaskar79 (24. Januar 2009)

Mh, 

also ich bin letztes Jahr Winterberg mit dem Sting (richtig schönen und leichtem Sting/Danke Andre) gefahren, hat spaß gemacht, war auch wahrscheinlich kaum schwerer als das Reaction. 
Aber was ich sagen wollte, ich hab jetzt schon gemerkt das die Spurtreue besser war, aber so richtig überzeut hat es micht nicht, dann lieber n bissl gewicht sparen, und ich mag das unruhige Heck eines Harttails 
Aber natürlich drauf an wo man unterwegs ist...

@Acid-driver  ich fahr auch n 51er Rahmen...und komplett fahrbereit...


----------



## chayenne06 (24. Januar 2009)

Hi,
also ich hab das ams cc sonder/messemodell von 2008 (gekauft im märz 2008). und bin voll zufrieden damit!!
ich war damals am überlegen einfach nur ein bike zu kaufen, und als ich dann feststellte, mind.1000 euro für ein hardtail hinzulegen, habe ich dann für ein paar hunderter mehr das ams cc gekauft. und würde es nicht mehr hergeben wollen!! 
ich denke es ist "geschmackssache" ob man ein hardtail oder ein fully will. jedes hat seien vor und nachteile. und man muss überlegen für welche einsätze man es braucht. 
aber bergauf ist es wirklich kein problem!! und bergab ein wenig abseits hat man echt seinen spass mit dem! 
ach ja, hab ein 16" was gerade so passt, bei 1,64m größe


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

zaskar79 schrieb:


> @Acid-driver  ich fahr auch n 51er Rahmen...und komplett fahrbereit...



meins doch auch 


naja, das muss jeder selber wissen mit dem federnden heck. am besten probefahren.

frag mal den händler, ob er dir das für n wochenende leiht. die 30 lohnen sich bestimmt

beim ams solltest du dir aber beim händler den dämpfer einstellen lassen, da du wahrscheinlich keine dämpferpumpe hast.


----------



## torontrini (24. Januar 2009)

Na das hört sich ja schonmal tendentiell eher nach Pro AMS CC an. Wenn da diese blöden 12,7 Kilo nicht wären, grrrrrrr . @ Cayenne, gut zu hören, dass eine Dame mit dem Teil viel Spass hat. Meintest du, 16" sind dir fast zu klin oder fast zu groß?

Weitergrübel.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chayenne06 (24. Januar 2009)

hi nochmal.
also ich meinte dass mir 16" fast zu groß ist! ich selbst bin eben nicht besonders groß und hab auch nicht so lange beine.  freu mich schon im februar soll mein neues wls stereo kommen, das gibts dann aber in 15". 
wie gesagt, jeder muss für sich rausfinden für was er das bike braucht und was er damit fährt. mir hats in den bergen viel spass gemacht, und für rennen werde ich das ams cc natürlich auch einsetzen!


----------



## acid-driver (24. Januar 2009)

torontrini schrieb:


> ...Wenn da diese blöden 12,7 Kilo nicht wären, grrrrrrr...



lies dir mal das leichtbauforum durch 

da geht noch einiges...


----------



## torontrini (26. Januar 2009)

Huhu,

juhu, mein Händler kann das AMS CC 09 noch in 16" besorgen. Morgen früh werde ich die Sache wohl dingfest machen. Allerdings Lieferung erst Mitte März - grrrr. Danach mal gucken, ob sich das Gewicht wirklich bemerkbar macht,ansonsten leist ich mir vielleicht irgendwann doch mal Leichtbau-Beratung ....


----------



## acid-driver (26. Januar 2009)

wie kommst du denn jetzt von ams/reaction aufs acid?


----------



## torontrini (27. Januar 2009)

acid-driver schrieb:


> wie kommst du denn jetzt von ams/reaction aufs acid?


 
vor lauter acid-driver glatt noch vertippt


----------



## acid-driver (27. Januar 2009)

hey, nachkorrigieren ist jetzt aber fies 

glückwunsch zum ams


----------



## torontrini (27. Januar 2009)

Danke!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (31. Januar 2009)

Ist bis jetzt erst ein 09er Reaction bei den "Endverbrauchern" angekommen oder können die anderen vor lauter biken keine Bilder posten?

In 6 Wochen soll meins kommen  (hoffentlich) dann werd ich gleich mal Bilder posten


----------



## chrifisch (2. Februar 2009)

Ich kann mein R1 in Blau auch nicht mehr erwarten. Hat schon jemand eins im Laden gesehen?


----------



## ScopeX (2. Februar 2009)

nein  Habe bei allen Cube Händlern in meiner Nähe angefragt, aber allte mussten mich vertrösten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (2. Februar 2009)

war heute bei meinem cube händler und habe mir ein ams pro rahmenkit bestellt.

soll angeblich in 12 tagen da sein. da glaub ich noch nicht dran...

aber ich freu mich schon riesig


----------



## wuerfelreiter (4. Februar 2009)

Gerade mein LTD Pro abgeholt. Hat knapp 6 Wochen gedauert.


----------



## LiNgOtT (5. Februar 2009)

Liefertermin für das Cube Stereo THE ONE soll nun laut meinem Händler KW11 sein...


----------



## chrifisch (5. Februar 2009)

Mein Händler Antwortet einfach nicht auf Anfragen nach dem Liefertermin.
Ist ja auch ne Möglichkeit.
Bei denen wird der Service sowieso klein geschrieben.
Bestellt hab ich das Reaction  bei nem Mitarbeiter der warscheinlich noch nie Fahrad gefahren ist.


----------



## LiNgOtT (5. Februar 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> Mein Händler Antwortet einfach nicht auf Anfragen nach dem Liefertermin.
> Ist ja auch ne Möglichkeit.
> Bei denen wird der Service sowieso klein geschrieben.
> Bestellt hab ich das Reaction  bei nem Mitarbeiter der warscheinlich noch nie Fahrad gefahren ist.



Wo hast du denn bestellt?
Sollte man sich merken


----------



## chrifisch (5. Februar 2009)

BikerBoarder in Chemnitz, die hatten ne Aktion ber der man 15% des Bike-Wertes als Waren-Gutschein bekommt.
Deshalb hab ichs dort bestellt.


----------



## LiNgOtT (5. Februar 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Liefertermin für das Cube Stereo THE ONE soll nun laut meinem Händler KW11 sein...



Sorry. Das ist nicht der Liefertermin sondern der Produktionstermin


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Februar 2009)

Ich warte immernoch auf mein AMS HPC.
Immer wenn ich nachfrage verschiebt es sich.
Ich glaube ich lass mir mit der Zahlung dann auch einfach Zeit.
Hat jemand von euch eine Anzahlung geleistet? Der Händler wo mein Kollege sein Scott bestellt hat verlangt das nämlich. Im meinem Fall hätte ich dann die Anzahlung im Oktober machen müssen und der Händler hätte zwar schon ein Teil des Geldes aber ich noch kein Bike und zudem würden noch Zinsen flöhten gehen. Das hätte ich dem aber am Preis gekürzt.


----------



## LiNgOtT (5. Februar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch eine Anzahlung geleistet?



Jep habe ich gemacht.
Aber ich habe auch insgesamt genug Prozente (13%) bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrifisch (5. Februar 2009)

musste auch 800 anzahlen, konnte aber auch den Gutschein gleich einlösen


----------



## Hai Leute (5. Februar 2009)

Musstest du viel anzahlen LiNgOtT? Ich habe 10% erhalten und ihn nun auch dazu bekommen mein altes für 700 Euro in Zahlung zu nehmen und wenns noch länger dauert werde ich ihn glaub auch nochmal versuchen im Preis zu drücken.


----------



## LiNgOtT (5. Februar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Musstest du viel anzahlen LiNgOtT?



Ja musste ich.
Ich persönlich habe kein Problem damit.
Die paar Euros an Zinsen machen mich auch nicht reich oder arm.

Und nachverhandeln weil das Bike so spät kommt ist in meinem Fall auch nicht möglich.
Mir wurde von Anfang an gesagt, dass die Lieferung bis April dauern kann.
Deswegen hatte ich eh wenig Hoffung, dass das Bike vor Februar kommt.


----------



## BillyHeuler (5. Februar 2009)

c-r-xt09 schrieb:


> Ist bis jetzt erst ein 09er Reaction bei den "Endverbrauchern" angekommen oder können die anderen vor lauter biken keine Bilder posten?
> 
> In 6 Wochen soll meins kommen  (hoffentlich) dann werd ich gleich mal Bilder posten


Mein Händler hat heut ein Reaction Xt in Rot sowie ein Elite XT in Schwarz/Rot bekommen. Das Reaction R1 Mag wird nach Aussage von Cube Ende Februar/ Anfang März ausgeliefert.


----------



## acid-driver (5. Februar 2009)

hm, dann scheint das in teile-reihenfolge ausgeliefert zu werden? xt zuerst?

dann kann ich ja hoffen, dass mein frameset recht fix geliefert wird


----------



## chrifisch (5. Februar 2009)

BillyHeuler schrieb:


> Mein Händler hat heut ein Reaction Xt in Rot sowie ein Elite XT in Schwarz/Rot bekommen. Das Reaction R1 Mag wird nach Aussage von Cube Ende Februar/ Anfang März ausgeliefert.



Kann ich bestätigen. Hab heut auch endlich mal jemand kompetenten bei meinem Händler erreicht und der hat gleich bei Cube angerufen.
Die Aussage war auch Anfang März für das Reaction R1. Die anderen vorbestellten Versionen werden schon ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c-r-xt09 (6. Februar 2009)

Der Händler in OG hat schon meherer Reaction´s in XT Ausstattung rumstehen
Mein Onlinehändler scheinbar noch nicht.
Ich kann nur hoffen das der auch bald welche bekommt.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Kaufst du beim Händler und stornierst das andere


----------



## Bero0815 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich war heute bei meinem Händler um mein AMS pro in Rente zu schicken und ein Stereo the one zu bestellen. Nach einem Rückruf bei Cube teilte mir der Händler mit "dieses Jahr bekommt er keine mehr". Wenn Cube schon am Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr liefern kann sollten sie die Bikeproduktion ganz einstellen. Ich sehe mich jetzt bei Specialized um. Ich verstehe Lieferzeiten und Lieferzeitverzögerungen aber für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis. Gruß Bero


----------



## c-r-xt09 (6. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Kaufst du beim Händler und stornierst das andere


 
Wenn der Preis stimmen würde wäre es kein Problem, darum warte ich halt noch ab.


----------



## mzaskar (6. Februar 2009)

Bero0815 schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei meinem Händler um mein AMS pro in Rente zu schicken und ein Stereo the one zu bestellen. Nach einem Rückruf bei Cube teilte mir der Händler mit "dieses Jahr bekommt er keine mehr". Wenn Cube schon am Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr liefern kann sollten sie die Bikeproduktion ganz einstellen. Ich sehe mich jetzt bei Specialized um. Ich verstehe Lieferzeiten und Lieferzeitverzögerungen aber für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis. Gruß Bero



Aber es gibt doch mehr als ein Cube Händler  vielleicht liegt das Problem auch bei deinem Händler .....


----------



## Bero0815 (6. Februar 2009)

http://www.puls-schlag.com/index3.php  ist schon nicht der schlechteste Händler. Die Gurke liegt wohl eindeutig bei Cube, es geht hier ja auch anderen so wenn ich so lese.


----------



## chrifisch (6. Februar 2009)

Bero0815 schrieb:


> Ich war heute bei meinem Händler um mein AMS pro in Rente zu schicken und ein Stereo the one zu bestellen. Nach einem Rückruf bei Cube teilte mir der Händler mit "dieses Jahr bekommt er keine mehr". Wenn Cube schon am Anfang des Jahres nicht mehr liefern kann sollten sie die Bikeproduktion ganz einstellen. Ich sehe mich jetzt bei Specialized um. Ich verstehe Lieferzeiten und Lieferzeitverzögerungen aber für sowas habe ich kein Verständnis. Gruß Bero




Das ist schon echt der Hammer. Kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen. Warscheinlich haben die zuviel Geld bei Cube.


----------



## bujo12 (6. Februar 2009)

Ich habe mein AMS 125 XT am 4.2.09 bekommen...


----------



## EinerVonVielen (6. Februar 2009)

Bero0815 schrieb:


> http://www.puls-schlag.com/index3.php  ist schon nicht der schlechteste Händler. Die Gurke liegt wohl eindeutig bei Cube, es geht hier ja auch anderen so wenn ich so lese.



Hallo,
klopf doch da mal an !   www.mhw-bike-house.de 

Da liegt meine Bestellung auch schon auf dem Tisch.

Grüsse


----------



## Hai Leute (6. Februar 2009)

@c-r-xt09
Wenn du den im Leo-Center meinst kann ich ihn dir nur empfehlen. Da hast du eine super Beratung und mim Preis geht da auch bestimmt noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Ich warte immernoch auf mein AMS HPC.
> Immer wenn ich nachfrage verschiebt es sich.
> Ich glaube ich lass mir mit der Zahlung dann auch einfach Zeit.
> Hat jemand von euch eine Anzahlung geleistet? Der Händler wo mein Kollege sein Scott bestellt hat verlangt das nämlich. Im meinem Fall hätte ich dann die Anzahlung im Oktober machen müssen und der Händler hätte zwar schon ein Teil des Geldes aber ich noch kein Bike und zudem würden noch Zinsen flöhten gehen. Das hätte ich dem aber am Preis gekürzt.


 Hi Hai..
Ich bin sprachlos wie amateurhaft die Sportsfreunde von Cube produzieren !

 Mir kann Niemand erzählen das diese ProduktionsPhilosophie innovativ, modern oder sinnvoll ist !
Ich habe heute meine ersten 1000KM in 2009 in den Stöckern..bin schwer verliebt in mein LTD CC..aber wenn ich hier heute (bin erstemal seit langen wieder hier) lese..das eure Erlebnisse der Lieferzeiten, Termine etc, immer noch miserabel sind..dann muss ich mich hier sogar "Fremdaufregen".

Ganz ehrlich..ich hab schon einige Lieferprobleme im Automobilbereich kennengelernt..Ausreden gehört etc..aber was hier mit den CUBE Bikes passiert ist "Premium" !

Sagenhaft!

Ihr tut mir wirklich leid Sportsfreunde...nach den unendlichen  negativen Berichten von Euch gibts leider nur eine Möglichkeit für Euch..Entweder vom Kaufvertrag zurücktreten und ein anderes PremiumBike beim Mitbewerber bestellen..oder warten bis der Arzt kommt !

Solidaritäts-"Beitrag"
Holger


----------



## mzaskar (7. Februar 2009)

Bero0815 schrieb:


> http://www.puls-schlag.com/index3.php  ist schon nicht der schlechteste Händler. Die Gurke liegt wohl eindeutig bei Cube, es geht hier ja auch anderen so wenn ich so lese.



Was ist die Hauptmarke? Macht evtl. einen Unterschied.....
Jedoch du bist zufrieden mit dem Laden, dann bleib dort!



chrifisch schrieb:


> Das ist schon echt der Hammer. Kann ich garnicht nachvollziehen. Warscheinlich haben die zuviel Geld bei Cube.



Glaube ich nicht !


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

so wie mein händler meinte, haben cube mit der ernormen nachfrage wohl nicht gerechnet. anders kann man sich die lieferprobleme mit den rahmen nicht erklären. aber auf der anderens eite kann ich cube auch irgenwo verstehen. es wird ja geschätzt wie viele bikes in jedem jahr verkauft werden. plus paar prozent mehr als sicherheit. wer will schon überproduzieren und dann die ware nicht los werden.

ich hatte ja mein ams125 the one in weiß oktober bestellt. liefertermin war mitte januar. am 10 angerufen und von da an wurde ich von cube woche zur woche getröstet. sowas kannte ich ansich nur von canyon  naja und letzten donnerstag klärendes gespräch mit meinem händler. und er meinte ca. drei wochen noch. jetzt kommt aber der knaller---dieser termin war nicht sicher---es konnten auch 8 wochen draus werden.

dies war für mich nicht mehr tragbar. somit hab ich ein bikes aus seinem laden genommen. siehe sig.

das ams 125 r1-xt  hatte er schon im laden. aber in weiß war die nachfrage sooooo groß^^


----------



## Bero0815 (7. Februar 2009)

mzaskar schrieb:


> Was ist die Hauptmarke? Macht evtl. einen Unterschied.....
> Jedoch du bist zufrieden mit dem Laden, dann bleib dort!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LiNgOtT (7. Februar 2009)

Ich kann euch zum Teil verstehen, dass ihr frustriert seid solange auf euer Bike zu warten.
ABER ich finde, dass euer Händler euch ruhig mal hätte richtig aufklären können.

Ich habe mein Stereo letztes Jahr im September bestellt und habe natürlich auch nach der Lieferzeit gefragt.
Mir wurde von meinem Händler gesagt, dass das Bike laut Cube ab Februar lieferbar wäre aber aus seiner Erfahrung her sollte ich nicht vor März / April mit der Lieferung rechnen.
Das hat er mir so gesagt und ich fand es auch gut von ihm.
Da weiß man woran man ist.

Also habe ich mich von Anfang an darauf eingestellt, dass das Bike erst im April geliefert wird.. Dann regt man sich auch nicht jede Woche aufs Neue auf wenn das Bike nun doch nicht im Februar da ist.

Wenn ein Händler sagt es kommt genau zu dem Liefertermin welcher von Cube herausgegeben wurde dann hat er meiner Meinung nach noch nicht viele Jahre in dem Geschäft verbracht.


----------



## Bero0815 (7. Februar 2009)

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe sind Liefertermine kein Problem und mein Händler kennt die natürlich auch, aber wenn am 6.Februar eines Jahres die Firma Cube keine Räder für 09 mehr Liefern kann ist das eine andere Sache.         Ob ich ein Bike für über 2500,- blind im Herbst zur Eurobike bestellen muß, ohne Probe zu fahren damit ich einen Liefertermin 5/09 bekomme - das kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? Jeder von Euch wird seine Jeans auch probieren wenn er eine kauft und die sind preiswerter aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache.


----------



## LiNgOtT (7. Februar 2009)

Bero0815 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe sind Liefertermine kein Problem und mein Händler kennt die natürlich auch, aber wenn am 6.Februar eines Jahres die Firma Cube keine Räder für 09 mehr Liefern kann ist das eine andere Sache.         Ob ich ein Bike für über 2500,- blind im Herbst zur Eurobike bestellen muß, ohne Probe zu fahren damit ich einen Liefertermin 5/09 bekomme - das kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? Jeder von Euch wird seine Jeans auch probieren wenn er eine kauft und die sind preiswerter aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache.




Da stimme ich dir natürlich zu 100% zu.


----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

Das ganze erinnert schon an Ebay Betrüger..die ihre Ware anbieten..sich die Knete im vorraus überweisen lassen..dann erst 2-3 "Grafikkarten" günstig einkaufen..sie versenden..und 30 Andere Kunden die ebenfalls schon bestellt und bezahlt haben, hängen lassen und mit der Knete verschwinden !

Ja..so wirkt die ganze CUBE Geschichte mittlerweile !

Vielleicht sind die ja kurz vor der Insolvenz...heute ist nichts unmöglich ! Wirklich garnichts !

GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## LiNgOtT (7. Februar 2009)

GTEvo schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die ja kurz vor der Insolvenz...heute ist nichts unmöglich ! Wirklich garnichts !



Das ist nicht witzig.
Schließlich geht's hier um ein Fahrrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (7. Februar 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Schließlich geht's hier um ein Fahrrad



viel schlimmer. um *unsere* fahrräder


----------



## chrifisch (7. Februar 2009)

Ihr mit euren Horrorgeschichten.

Vielleicht ist Cube ja auch nur ne Briefkastenfirma in Bangkok


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

nana...sowas sagt man nun auch wieder nicht^^
wird schon alles gut gehn. nur für mich ist es zu spät. und ich dachte canyon wäre in der sache schon extrem.


----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

LiNgOtT schrieb:


> Das ist nicht witzig.
> Schließlich geht's hier um ein Fahrrad



Willste mein "BeSonder(s)modell" LTD CC haben !?
20"..gepimpt, 1000KM eingeritten....

Sofort-Kauf Preis: 3000Euro
Mindestpreis: 2000Euro



 Nimms "spottt"lich


GlückAuf
Holger


----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

Edit..Doppelpost...


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

hehe...ich biete 3100â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> hehe...ich biete 3100


solln wa tauschen^^


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

ui dann musst du aber noch 900â¬ drauf legen...dann kÃ¶nnte ich schwach werden.


----------



## GTEvo (7. Februar 2009)

agnes schrieb:


> ui dann musst du aber noch 900 drauf legen...dann könnte ich schwach werden.




Abba es geht ja nicht um den materiellen Wert.."Angie"..sondern um den Ideellen..schau mal bei nem großen Internetauktionshaus wird nen Amischlitten Chrysler300C (LetterCar) für "ne Milliarde" versteigert, weil der Obama dadrin rum......"kutschiert" ist...bei meinem CC kannste sagen..das Ding hat der "FußballterrorismusExperte" gefahren 

Nee im ernst...
Ich wollte nur den leidenden Cubelern ihren Frust weglabern...^^ich hab selbst im November/Dezember gelitten..aber wir haben bald Frühling und die Jungs und Mädels haben ihre schon angezahlten Bikes immer noch nicht !..das ist schon fast unanständig !

In diesem Sinne
Holger


----------



## agnes (7. Februar 2009)

ufff...ich muss dann mal auch mein wagen versteigern^^ angie saß mal drinne 
stimmt bald ist der frühling da...die vögel vögeln, bienen summen und wir radlen schön durch den wald und jagen wanderer


----------



## EinerVonVielen (7. Februar 2009)

Der Jammer mit der Menschheit ist, dass die Klugen feige, die Tapferen dumm und die Fähigen ungeduldig sind. Das Ideal wäre der tapfere Kluge mit der nötigen Geduld. 
(Truman Capote)


----------



## littledevil (7. Februar 2009)

GTEvo schrieb:


> Das ganze erinnert schon an Ebay Betrüger..die ihre Ware anbieten..sich die Knete im vorraus überweisen lassen..dann erst 2-3 "Grafikkarten" günstig einkaufen..sie versenden..und 30 Andere Kunden die ebenfalls schon bestellt und bezahlt haben, hängen lassen und mit der Knete verschwinden !
> 
> Ja..so wirkt die ganze CUBE Geschichte mittlerweile !
> 
> ...



Den Zusammenhang mit "Betrug" hab ich jetzt bei der ebay Geschichte verstanden, bei Cube nicht!



Bero0815 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon geschrieben habe sind Liefertermine kein Problem und mein Händler kennt die natürlich auch, aber wenn am 6.Februar eines Jahres die Firma Cube keine Räder für 09 mehr Liefern kann ist das eine andere Sache.         Ob ich ein Bike für über 2500,- blind im Herbst zur Eurobike bestellen muß, ohne Probe zu fahren damit ich einen Liefertermin 5/09 bekomme - das kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? Jeder von Euch wird seine Jeans auch probieren wenn er eine kauft und die sind preiswerter aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache.



Wenn dein Händler die Räder (das Stereo) nicht vorgeordert hat und die Räder jetzt "ausverkauft" sind und er keins mehr nachbestellen kann was kann dann Cube dafür? Bei dem einen oder anderen Händler kann man sicher noch Stereos kaufen.


----------



## Bero0815 (8. Februar 2009)

Wenn dein Händler die Räder (das Stereo) nicht vorgeordert hat und die Räder jetzt "ausverkauft" sind und er keins mehr nachbestellen kann was kann dann Cube dafür? Bei dem einen oder anderen Händler kann man sicher noch Stereos kaufen.[/quote]

1. Wir haben Anfang Feb.  wenn ich im Mai/Juni kein Bike vom Aktuellen Jahr bekomme kann ich es gerade noch verstehen.
2. Jeder Discounter muss beworbene Wahre in einem bestimmten Umfang zum Verkauf haben sonst Lockangebot oder Betr... aber man will ja niemandem was unterstellen. Cube müsste doch statt zu werben gleich sagen das die aktuelle Modellreihe ausverkauft ist bis auf was noch bei div. Händlern steht bzw vorbestellt ist (ohne das es jemand teten konnte.)
3.verweise ich nochmals auf mein Post 634 (Wie ich schon geschrieben habe sind Liefertermine kein Problem und mein Händler kennt die natürlich auch, aber wenn am 6.Februar eines Jahres die Firma Cube keine Räder für 09 mehr Liefern kann ist das eine andere Sache. Ob ich ein Bike für über 2500,- blind im Herbst zur Eurobike bestellen muß, ohne Probe zu fahren damit ich einen Liefertermin 5/09 bekomme - das kanns ja auch nicht sein oder? Jeder von Euch wird seine Jeans auch probieren wenn er eine kauft und die sind preiswerter aber das ist wieder eine andere Sache.)    Auch du wirst wohl kaum an die 3T ins blaue ausgeben.  
Gruß Bero


----------



## Hai Leute (9. Februar 2009)

Also meins wird diese Woche wohl produziert!!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (9. Februar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Also meins wird diese Woche wohl produziert!!


 
Meins soll auch diese woche Produziert und ende nächster geliefert werden.
Und dan werde ich, wie es ein Vorredner formulierte, Wanderer jagen, muuuuaahhhhh


----------



## acid-driver (9. Februar 2009)

meins soll freitag da sein.

freitag der 13te...

und ich glaube immer noch nicht dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freebiker1972 (9. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Eigentlich hätte mein Reaction XT letzte Woche (KW6) laut meinem Händler kommen sollen.
Ich habe heute endlich den erlösenden Anruf erhalten, daß das Bike endlich in der kommenden Woche da sein soll. Ich kann es schon fast nicht mehr erwarten das Rad zu sehen und zu testen. 

Viele Grüße
Timo


----------



## acid-driver (10. Februar 2009)

und nächste woche ruft er an und sagt, dass es noch ne woche dauern kann


----------



## agnes (10. Februar 2009)

hehe...ging mir genauso.


----------



## _adr (11. Februar 2009)

gibt es eigentlich informationen
ob sämtliche modelle betroffen sind?
ich les hier nur von stereos, 125er und reactions...
ich warte zwar erst seit etwas über eine woche auf
nachricht vom versender, aber leicht nervös
werd ich dann doch, wenn ich mich hier durch die seiten lese.


----------



## Magic21 (11. Februar 2009)

Auf mein AMS 100 Comp s/w habe ich 4 Tage gewartet.
War aber wohl von meinem Händler schon vorgeordert bei Cube.

Gruss Magic21


----------



## c-r-xt09 (13. Februar 2009)

Hab heute die lange erwartete e-mail bekommen. Mein Reaction ist Versandbereit muss nur noch den Restbetrag überweisen und zoomzoom wirds geliefert.


----------



## acid-driver (13. Februar 2009)

laut meinem händler soll mein amspro rahmenkit auch unterwegs sein...

bin ich mal gespannt, obs wirklich anfang der woche ankommt...


----------



## acid-driver (17. Februar 2009)

boah ist das öde. laut meinem händler ist der rahmen schon seit donnerstag letzter woche von cube verschickt worden. heute wars immer noch nicht da...


----------



## bikerspoint (17. Februar 2009)

wir haben das erste Reaction 2009 K18 schwarzeloxiert in 20" bekommen. Der neue Rahmen sieht klasse aus mit seinem mächtigen Unterrohr zum Tretlager hin 
10,8kg ohne Pedale für 1499.- EUR incl. FOX Remote-Lockout ist ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwälder1 (17. Februar 2009)

Hat irgend Jemand schon mal ein 2009er HPC Elite R1 Mag in Teamline gesehen oder hat sogar ein Bild? 
Ich habe eins bestellt und werde seit Anfang Dezember mit dem Liefertermin vertröstet- so langsam hab ich die Nase voll :-(


----------



## The_Virus (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mein Cube SL Cross Team 2009'er Ende September bestellt und auch schon angezahlt. Erst Mitte Januar konnte ich es dann endlich abholen. Über 3 volle Monate Wartezeit!

Aber es hat sich gelohnt, ist wirklich ein geiles Rad.


----------



## Vögelchen (19. Februar 2009)

Hmmm, ich habe mein LTD Race '09 im Oktober '08 bestellt und im November bekommen! Ich kann die lange Wartezeit irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## j-man (19. Februar 2009)

Gibt es vom neuen Fritzz eigentl. schon (Magazin-)Testberichte? Offenbar hat die Firma ja an der Geometrie gearbeitet!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (19. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mein Reaction Heute bekommen. 
Reaction XT RH18Zoll

Hier ein Bild




mehr Bilder im "Zeigt her eure Cubes" tread und unter Fotos


----------



## Hai Leute (19. Februar 2009)

und wies aussieht auch schon gefahren!
Ich warte immernoch. Aber irgendwie habe ich so ein Gefühl, dass es diese Woche noch was wird!! 
Ich wünsche dir viel Spass mit dem neuen Bike!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrifisch (19. Februar 2009)

Viel Spass damit ! Kanns auch nicht mehr aushalten. Morgen ruf ich wieder bei meinem Händler an und lass Ihn bei Cube nachfragen.


----------



## acid-driver (19. Februar 2009)

mein ams kommt wohl nicht vor ende märz 

und das, obwohl mir der händler gesagt hat, dass es letzten freitag da sein sollte...


----------



## ScopeX (19. Februar 2009)

Schön das neue Reaction  Aber was spricht eigentlich für das XT... mir wäre die Fox am K18 wichtiger?!


----------



## 8november2002 (20. Februar 2009)

Was spricht für die Fox?
Die Reba war im aktuellen test gleich gut wie die Fox. Außerdem ist der Lockout vom Lenker aus den man auch als Platform nutzen kann ein Vorteil, dann der variable Federweg 90-120mm mit dem man auch die Geometrie verändern kann und günstiger zu kaufen ist sie auch.


----------



## 8november2002 (20. Februar 2009)

Sorry, Fox hat ja bei den kleinen Gabeln auch endlich Remote am Lenker. Aber beim AMS 125 XT hat der TALAS 3 Verstellhebel nur Kopfschütteln ausgelöst, deshalb werden wir die Fox im 125er gegen die Revelation tauschen lassen!


----------



## c-r-xt09 (22. Februar 2009)

Hab grad mein Reaction XT gewogen.
Mit den XT-Pedalen wiegt es 11,2KG in Rahmenhöhe 18 Zoll.
Jetzt fehlen noch 2 Flaschenhalter und ein guter Bikecomputer mit Höhenmesser (momentan Sigma BC1600)
Mal sehen was man nach und nach noch optimieren kann.


----------



## freebiker1972 (23. Februar 2009)

@ c-r-xt09: toll, Du hast Dein Reaction XT schon. Gratuliere!!! in 18 Zoll könnte ich es auch schon haben. aber das 16er ist noch nicht da. Wie groß bist Du denn? und Deine Schrittlänge? Ich schwanke mittlerweile zwischen den beiden Größen. Danke für Deine Informationen.


----------



## c-r-xt09 (23. Februar 2009)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> @ c-r-xt09: toll, Du hast Dein Reaction XT schon. Gratuliere!!! in 18 Zoll könnte ich es auch schon haben. aber das 16er ist noch nicht da. Wie groß bist Du denn? und Deine Schrittlänge? Ich schwanke mittlerweile zwischen den beiden Größen. Danke für Deine Informationen.


 
Hi
Also ich bin 173cm groß und hab eine Schrittlänge von 82cm.
Bei dem 18Zoll Rahmen muss ich die Sattelstütze bis ca1,8 auf der Skala herausziehen also fast bis zum Anschlag, aber das 20Zoll währe für mich vom Oberrohr zulange.

Morgen werde ich mal die ersten Steigungen damit befahren, bisher bin ich damit erst ein paar Autobahnbrücken hochgefahren


----------



## Hai Leute (25. Februar 2009)

Ich darf meins morgen auch abholen!!
Ich werde euch gleich berichten und wenn möglich ein Bild von meinem neuen Schatz machen!!
Allen anderen die noch warten müssen drücke ich die Daumen, dass es bald was wird...


----------



## chrifisch (26. Februar 2009)

Hai Leute schrieb:


> Ich darf meins morgen auch abholen!!
> Ich werde euch gleich berichten und wenn möglich ein Bild von meinem neuen Schatz machen!!
> Allen anderen die noch warten müssen drücke ich die Daumen, dass es bald was wird...


 

Was hast du denn bestellt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (26. Februar 2009)

Ein AMS HPC und heute abgeholt! Nun fehlen mir nur noch meine neuen Pedale die müssten aber morgen kommen und dann werde ich euch ein Bild einstellen. Es ist wirklich ein Traumhaftes Bike!


----------



## bbirkhahn (27. Februar 2009)

weiß jemand einen händler der ein cube reaction xt 2009 in 22" u. schwarz nach österreich liefert? lt. mhw bike house ist es (herstellerseitig) ausverkauft...


----------



## r19andre (27. Februar 2009)

ne leider nicht.
Frag halt nach nem K18 oder R1. Die könnte man mit Glück noch bekommen. Ist nen TIP

Andre


----------



## EinerVonVielen (27. Februar 2009)

bbirkhahn schrieb:


> weiß jemand einen händler der ein cube reaction xt 2009 in 22" u. schwarz nach österreich liefert? lt. mhw bike house ist es (herstellerseitig) ausverkauft...



Hi,

versuch es doch mal in England www.chainreactioncycles.com die versenden auch nach Deutschland.

Grüße


----------



## bbirkhahn (27. Februar 2009)

ist blöd, denn das reaction xt 09 hätte ich um ~1380 inkl. versand nach at bekommen, aber dann hat er angerufen u. mir gesagt dass es ausverkauft ist (kann das denn sein? produzieren die nur begrenzte stückzahlen?)

bei chainreactioncycles kostet es 1480 inkl. versand...geben die eigtl auch (ein wenig) rabatt oder nicht?
edit: sprechen die deutsch oder muss man die auf englisch anschreiben? da die mailadresse "[email protected]" ist


----------



## EinerVonVielen (27. Februar 2009)

bbirkhahn schrieb:


> ist blöd, denn das reaction xt 09 hätte ich um ~1380 inkl. versand nach at bekommen, aber dann hat er angerufen u. mir gesagt dass es ausverkauft ist (kann das denn sein? produzieren die nur begrenzte stückzahlen?)
> 
> bei chainreactioncycles kostet es 1480 inkl. versand...geben die eigtl auch (ein wenig) rabatt oder nicht?
> edit: sprechen die deutsch oder muss man die auf englisch anschreiben? da die mailadresse "[email protected]" ist



Hi,
schreib doch einfach in deutsch, du siehst dann schon wie sie reagieren.

Sollst den an 100 Euronen scheitern ?? Da geht man halt mit Frau oder Freundin 2 mal weniger zum Italiener

Cheers


----------



## cubeholzi94 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi bin neu hier

aber ich kann euch sagen das Cube diesen Jahr wegen der Finanzkriese weniger Räder eingeplant hat. Deshalb sind jetzt schon viele Bikes aufverkauft. Aber das Reaction müsste eigentlich noch so ziemlich überall zu kaufen sein.

Gruß cubeholzi94


----------



## Fabian93 (28. Februar 2009)

Hmm,ich hab zum glück mein Cube 2009 schon


----------



## c-r-xt09 (28. Februar 2009)

Fabian93 schrieb:


> Hmm,ich hab zum glück mein Cube 2009 schon


 
Ich zum Glück auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hai Leute (2. März 2009)

So das warten hatte ja am Donnerstag endlich ein Ende und am Wochenende habe ich es auf eine kurze Runde mitgenommen. Es fährt sich klasse und die Wartezeit hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt!!
Hoffe das mit dem Bild funktioniert...


----------



## r19andre (2. März 2009)

jup, 
gefällt, ist ja auch das gleich design wie bei mir 

Andre

viel Spass damit


----------



## Oli007 (3. März 2009)

Hi Leute, ich warte nun seit November'08 auf mein AMS HPC R1 Carbon Teamline in 20" (schreib mal sicherheitshalber das Jahr dazu, wer weiß wie lange das noch dauert).
Lt. Cube sollte es Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar werden, dann Anfang Feb und dann Mitte März. Es fehlte angeblich noch 1 Teil, für das es keine Alternative gab...
Heute habe ich mal wieder nachgefragt. Bin mal gespannt, was man mir antwortet.
Ich habe gehört Shimano hat Probleme bei der XTR, manche sagen auch der Rahmen wäre in Teamline nicht verfügbar... je mehr man hört umso irrer wird man.

Hat jemand von Euch was fundiertes dazu - oder gar schon das Rad in freier Natur gesehen?

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## acid-driver (3. März 2009)

also ich hab nach dreimaliger terminverschiebung die bestellung meines ams storniert und fahre weiter hardtail. 

dafür aber jetzt ein fremdfabrikat...







wird die tage zuende aufgebaut


----------



## chrifisch (3. März 2009)

Oli007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich warte nun seit November'08 auf mein AMS HPC R1 Carbon Teamline in 20" (schreib mal sicherheitshalber das Jahr dazu, wer weiß wie lange das noch dauert).
> Lt. Cube sollte es Ende Dezember/Anfang Januar werden, dann Anfang Feb und dann Mitte März. Es fehlte angeblich noch 1 Teil, für das es keine Alternative gab...
> Heute habe ich mal wieder nachgefragt. Bin mal gespannt, was man mir antwortet.
> Ich habe gehört Shimano hat Probleme bei der XTR, manche sagen auch der Rahmen wäre in Teamline nicht verfügbar... je mehr man hört umso irrer wird man.
> ...



Vielleicht hängt`s ja an der R1. Die gibts doch exklusiv für Cube in anderen Farben. 
Das würde auch erklären warum mein Reaction  R1 nicht kommt. Ist wirklich zum verrückt werden, jetzt wo das Wetter wieder besser wird.


----------



## Marzi (3. März 2009)

Dann gib acht das du mit deinen Hirsch net in eine Treibjagt kommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007 (3. März 2009)

@chrifisch
Ja, an die R1 dachte ich auch schon, und die Customization mit den Farben trägt sicher nic ht unbedingt zur schnellen Verfügbarkeit bei...


----------



## chrifisch (3. März 2009)

Hab Cube auch grad ne Anfrage wegen des Liefertermins geschickt. Mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## LiNgOtT (3. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> Hab Cube auch grad ne Anfrage wegen des Liefertermins geschickt. Mal sehen was die sagen.



An welche Adresse sendet ihr solche Anfragen?


----------



## chrifisch (4. März 2009)

[email protected]


----------



## LiNgOtT (4. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> [email protected]



Und da bekommt man eine Antwort?


----------



## _adr (4. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> [email protected]



habt ihr eure räder direkt bei cube geordert?
wenn das ganze über einen zusätzlichen händler
läuft sollte es schwer werden da infos zu bekommen oder
nicht?


----------



## LiNgOtT (4. März 2009)

Ich glaube nicht, dass man direkt bei Cube bestellen kann...
Sonst würde das ja jeder machen und sich einen Haufen Geld sparen.


----------



## agrohardtail (4. März 2009)

oder cube sich nen haufen geld in die tasche stecken.


----------



## _adr (4. März 2009)

denk ich mir ja auch,
aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht erklären
wie die einem sonst auskunft geben können...


----------



## chrifisch (4. März 2009)

Antwort bekommt man in jedem Fall. Cube verweist schon erstmal auf den Händler, aber ich habe geschrieben das der keine klare Auskunft gibt (was ja auch so ist). Mal sehen ob ich so was erfahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007 (4. März 2009)

Also ich habe nicht direkt bei Cube bestellt, aber habe bisher trotzdem eine schnelle Antwort bei der Hotline bekommen. Diesmal warte ich jedoch schon 2 Tage... wahrscheinlich überlastet, oder hoffnungslos schlechte news, von daher bisher 'no response'. Schaun mer mal.


----------



## r19andre (4. März 2009)

Hi,
sorry, aber wenn hier alle noch bei Cube anrufen statt beim Händler der dafür verantwortlich ist kommen die mit Ihrer Arbeit auch nicht weiter.
Es ist halt noch eine relativ kleine deutsche Firma die stetig am wachsen ist.
Wenn Eure Händler nicht dazu in der Lage sind, wechselt ihn doch einfach.

Andre


----------



## CTD (4. März 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> Hi,
> sorry, aber wenn hier alle noch bei Cube anrufen statt beim Händler der dafür verantwortlich ist kommen die mit Ihrer Arbeit auch nicht weiter.
> Es ist halt noch eine relativ kleine deutsche Firma die stetisch am wachsen ist.



statisch meinst sicher, oder? 

außerdem: werden die typen bei der serviceline sicher nicht unsere bikes zusammenschrauben - hoff ich zumindest. und wenn es eine firma (wachstum hin oder her) jedes jahr aufs neue nicht hinbekommt, dass die bikes zu den vereinbarten terminen ankommen, dann soll ihre hotline ruhig glühen. strafe muss sein.


----------



## bbirkhahn (4. März 2009)

oder stetig


----------



## r19andre (4. März 2009)

2007 ca. 95tsd Räder
2008 ca. 135tsd. Räder
2009 ca. 175tsd Räder

so, viel spass beim Grübeln.
Danke für meinen Rechtschreibfehler 

Andre


----------



## CTD (5. März 2009)

r19andre schrieb:


> 2007 ca. 95tsd Räder
> 2008 ca. 135tsd. Räder
> 2009 ca. 175tsd Räder
> 
> ...



das bedeutet: +30% von 2008 auf 2009 
sollte trotzdem machbar sein. wenn nicht, dann bitte pm an mich, ich (wir) kümmer(n) mich (uns) da gern drum 

p.s.: war kein rechtschreib, sondern (wenn überhaupt) ein grammatikfehler. streng genommen aber beides nicht, denn das wort gibt es einfach nicht


----------



## chrifisch (5. März 2009)

Hab grad Antwort von Cube bekommen: "Die nächsten Reaction werden in 14 Tagen gebaut"
Ob meins dabei ist wissen die bei Cube natürlich nicht.


----------



## _adr (5. März 2009)

Bei mir gab's gestern gute Nachrichten;

mein ams kommt morgen bei mir an.
Ich frei mir'n Ast ab.


----------



## freebiker1972 (5. März 2009)

Hallo miteinander,

nun bin ich endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction XT 2009!
Bin gestern die erste Runde gefahren.
Leider nur 29km 
Hat aber tierisch Spaß gemacht.
Das Ding ist richtig schnell.
Hoffentlich schneits bald nicht mehr.

Hier ist es:





Das Warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007 (5. März 2009)

Hi Leute, habe heute Antwort von Cube bekommen. Sie "...erwarten nun in ein paar Tagen die Teile, die gefehlt haben, so daß die Produktion weitergehen kann...".
Zusammenbau in KW 12 erwartet. Was das aber genau für mein Bike zu bedeuten hat, hat mir keiner gesagt. Da werd ich ab jetzt meinen Händler besuchen)) Na so langsam geht was.
Schaut mir aber schon so aus, als wenn es die R1 gewesen wäre, die gefehlt hat.

@ chrifisch, da haben wir wohl die gleiche Antwort bekommen. Dann drücken wir uns mal beiden die Daumen.


----------



## maybrik (5. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Leute

Habe heute mit meinem Händler (über mein Fritzz) telefoniert, wo aus ende Feb. Anfang März, Mitte/Ende Feb. wurde. Die Rahmen sollen überhaubt erst Mitte März komme . Glücklich bin ich darüber nicht aber
ich hoffe das Warten lohnt sich.


----------



## bbirkhahn (5. März 2009)

freebiker1972 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nun bin ich endlich stolzer Besitzer eines Cube Reaction XT 2009!
> Bin gestern die erste Runde gefahren.
> ...



warte ebenfalls auf mein reaction xt  und du machst mir hier den mund wässrig *g*
was ist das für ein flaschenhalter?


----------



## freebiker1972 (5. März 2009)

bbirkhahn schrieb:


> warte ebenfalls auf mein reaction xt  und du machst mir hier den mund wässrig *g*
> was ist das für ein flaschenhalter?



Auf welche Größe wartest Du?
Deins kommt bestimmt auch bald!

Der ist aus Carbon, hat zum Glück sogar ein C drauf.
...annondale ist nicht sichtbar. 

Carbon statt Kondition!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HsOIX6MIvNM"]YouTube - Werbekampagne Bike GraubÃ¼nden[/ame]


----------



## bbirkhahn (6. März 2009)

ich hab meins bei fahrrad.de bestellt, angeblich war es lagernd. dh. ich muss nur noch warten bis meine überweisung auf deren konto ist und dann noch bis ich es bekomme


----------



## EinerVonVielen (6. März 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Leute
> 
> Habe heute mit meinem Händler (über mein Fritzz) telefoniert, wo aus ende Feb. Anfang März, Mitte/Ende Feb. wurde. Die Rahmen sollen überhaubt erst Mitte März komme . Glücklich bin ich darüber nicht aber
> ich hoffe das Warten lohnt sich.




Hallo maybrik,

ich denke unser Fritzz kommt früher.Habe auch mal bei Cube angerufen und die Zusage für die 11 Kw erhalten. Mein Händler hat dies auch bestätigt.

Cube hat Schwiergkeiten mit Zulieferer.  ( Shimano )

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LiNgOtT (6. März 2009)

Nun habe ich auch mal bei Cube angerufen!

Cube Stereo THE ONE Black`White 20" wird KW12 oder spätestens KW13 an den Händler geschickt.

Bald ist es soweit!
Solange muss ich mich noch mit meinem Hardt. Reaction begnügen.


----------



## maybrik (6. März 2009)

Hallo EinerVonVielen

Das sind Worte die ich gerne höre und ich bette das dem so is!!
Hast du the one oder k18 bestellt?


----------



## bujo12 (6. März 2009)

Was soll ich sagen, mein AMS steht sauber im Büro, draußen hat es seit Wochen zu viel Schnee.  So ist es halt, wenn man auf der Alb wohnt.


----------



## DAVID^^ (6. März 2009)

Hi,
also ich habe am 25. oktober 2008 mir das CUBE FLYING CIRCUS '09 bestellt.
Mein HÃ¤ndler hat gesagt das die Produktion verschieben wurde und das _*4*_ mal.
Das heiÃt ich warte seit dem 25. Okt 'o8 auf mein bike:-/
Ich wollte mal fragen ob schon jmd das 'o9 er Modell hat?!
Ob bei ihm alles geklappt hat... Das dumme ist jetzt noch das ich 100â¬ angezahlt hab...:'(...
Helft mir pls
lg
David^^


----------



## Hai Leute (6. März 2009)

@bujo12
So gehts mir auch. Bin wenigstens letztes Wochenende ca 30km gefahren. Aber in den paar km hab ich nichtmal geschaft die Gabel ganz abzustimmen.
Hoffen wir mal dass es jetzt dann rum ist mit dem blöden Wetter!


----------



## Oli007 (6. März 2009)

ja, das mit Shimano hatte ich auch gehört als Ursache für die Lieferprobleme. Scheinbar hat der Wechselkurs des Yen dafür gesorgt, daß die produktion ganz nach hinten geschoben wurde... Ob das stimmt und was die genauen Gründe sind, hab ich nicht weiter nachvollziehen könne, dazu fehlen Detailinfos.


----------



## EinerVonVielen (7. März 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Hallo EinerVonVielen
> 
> Das sind Worte die ich gerne höre und ich bette das dem so is!!
> Hast du the one oder k18 bestellt?





Moin,Moin,

the one kommt bei mir ins Haus,und wegen der Lieferschwierigkeiten bekomme ich vom Händler einen Fahrradcomputer for free.
Kannst ja mal bei deinem Händler auch mal anklopfen.


----------



## maybrik (7. März 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Moin,Moin,
> 
> the one kommt bei mir ins Haus,und wegen der Lieferschwierigkeiten bekomme ich vom Händler einen Fahrradcomputer for free.
> Kannst ja mal bei deinem Händler auch mal anklopfen.


 

Bei mir kommt auch the one aber gehen tut da glaub ich nix mehr zahl um vierhundert weniger und bekomme auf alles was ich kaufe auch immer Prozente. Da hilf glaub ich auch kein klopfen


----------



## EinerVonVielen (7. März 2009)

maybrik schrieb:


> Bei mir kommt auch the one aber gehen tut da glaub ich nix mehr zahl um vierhundert weniger und bekomme auf alles was ich kaufe auch immer Prozente. Da hilf glaub ich auch kein klopfen



Vergiss das klopfen und knutsch deinen Händler

400 Euronen weniger und auf alles Prozente.


----------



## maybrik (7. März 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Vergiss das klopfen und knutsch deinen Händler
> 
> 400 Euronen weniger und auf alles Prozente.


 
War über den Preis auch recht happy und das mit den Prozenten hat
er mir vorgeschlagen. Leider hab ich schon die Komplette Klamotte und Ausrüstung zusammen. Baust du ne Kefü und einen Bashg. drauf oder
lässt du alles wies is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EinerVonVielen (7. März 2009)

Bleibt momentan so wie es ist. 

Und übrigens am Montag fängt die 11KW an !!!!


----------



## Mc CUBE (8. März 2009)

Hallo, zusammen Anruf vom Händler: laut Händler wird das the One schwarz wirklich diese Woche gebaut - habe zusage für Auslieferung in  der 12 KW.
Bestellt bei der Eurobiuke ( Sep. 08 )

Verkaufe: jetzt mein 125 AMS XT, Fox, 18"  NP: 2799.- für VB: 2000.- TOP Zustand
einfach: Mail an - [email protected]


----------



## maybrik (8. März 2009)

EinerVonVielen schrieb:


> Bleibt momentan so wie es ist.
> 
> Und übrigens am Montag fängt die 11KW an !!!!


 
Die paar Tage werd ich auch noch aushalten (Warte ja schon seit Okt., wie ein Kind auf das Christkind ) wobei bei uns nun der Frühling kommt.


----------



## MiniCooper (8. März 2009)

Hallo Cube Gemeinde

Zum Thema Lieferzeit.
Also ich habe mir Ende November ein Cube AMS Pro 18 in schwarz bestellt.
Der Cube Händler sagte mir, nach einem kurzen Telefonat bei Cube, daß ich das Bike so Mitte März bekommen sollte. Ja und letzte Woche kam dann der Anruf vom Händler, daß mein Bike da wäre. Vielleicht habe ich 
nur Glück gehabt oder ich habe bei einem guten Händler eingekauft.
PS: das Rad in Regensburg gekauft.

gruß
MiniCooper


----------



## Oli007 (12. März 2009)

Hallo,

es gibt freudige Neuigkeiten: Cube produziert scheinbar wieder das AMS HPC. Jedenfalls wurde das meinem Händler gesagt. Eine Auslieferung würde danach binnen der nächsten Zeit - was auch immer das heißt - erfolgen. Und der Frühling kommt auch, na wenn das mal keine schönen Aussichten sind.
Gruß in die Runde


----------



## chrifisch (12. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute auch mal wieder meinen Händler genervt. Der hat bei Cube angerufen und die nette Dame hat gesagt das gerade Blaue Reaction`s in 20" gebaut werden. Morgen soll eins an meinen Händler raus gehen. 

Er hat mir versprochen das ich nächste Woche damit fahren kann.



Werde natürlich sofort Bilder posten.


----------



## Oli007 (13. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe heute auch mal wieder meinen Händler genervt. Der hat bei Cube angerufen und die nette Dame hat gesagt das gerade Blaue Reaction`s in 20" gebaut werden. Morgen soll eins an meinen Händler raus gehen.
> 
> ...



Na, da hoffen wir mal, daß die mehr als eine Produktionslinie haben und beide Typen fahren, gell))


----------



## bbirkhahn (13. März 2009)

ja, warte nämlich auf ein schwarzes reaction xt in 22"


----------



## DAVID^^ (13. März 2009)

Hi leute,
danke für eure fleißigen hilfen...
ICh habe das Bike vorgestern bekommen....
ENDLICHH
Das Rad ist einfach nur Klasse
Also nochmal thx
lg
David^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyHeuler (13. März 2009)

Hy, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Mein Reaction R1 MAG (20 Zoll) ist heut bei meinem Händler eingetroffen und es sieht bis auf den Lenker richtig hübsch aus. Da werd ich bei dem guten Wetter am WE das Teil gleich mal einweihen. Ich hoffe das eure Bikes auch bald kommen.


----------



## bbirkhahn (13. März 2009)

bilder


----------



## Audix (13. März 2009)

Hy Gemeinde!
Da dieses Thema hier so brennt, will ich kurz Bescheid sagen, daß ich heute mein Cube Reaction K18 bekommen habe.  - Freu -
Leider bekomme ich das Vorderrad nicht rein, die Disc passt nicht mehr zwischen die Beläge.
Sie sind irgendwie zusammen gegangen 
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=386680 haben wir das Malör.
Aber das wird schon werden.
Jedenfalls hab ich nur eine Woche gewartet und einen ganz guten Preis bekommen.
Gefällt mir auch sehr (soweit ich das in diesem Zustand beurteilen kann ) 
Pedale & Schuhe muss ich mir noch aussuchen, dann gehts raus


----------



## Luke.HdR (14. März 2009)

Warte auch auf ein lang ersehntes Reaction R1 Mag in SID Blue. Soll frühestens Montag kommen.
An einem anderen Reaction 2009 habe ich leider den misslungenen Lenker gesehen. Bar Ends und Schraubgriffe sind einzeln toll, harmonieren aber gar nicht zusammen, überhaupt ist kaum Platz vorhanden wegen des Remote Lockouts der Gabel. Mal schauen, ob ich das bei meinem durch zurechtschneiden der Griffe beheben kann.


----------



## Audix (14. März 2009)

Klingt interessant, das mit dem zurecht schneiden.
Das mit dem knapp vorhandenen Platz ist mir auch gleich auf gefallen.
Die Schaltgriffe sind ziemlich weit weg.
Aber lenkermässig sollte das mit dem Syntace und den barends auch für mich nicht die Endlösung sein.
Mal sehen was der Geldbeutel noch her gibt....
Meld dich mal, wenn&wie du das für dich gelöst hast.


----------



## chrifisch (14. März 2009)

BillyHeuler schrieb:


> Hy, das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Mein Reaction R1 MAG (20 Zoll) ist heut bei meinem Händler eingetroffen und es sieht bis auf den Lenker richtig hübsch aus. Da werd ich bei dem guten Wetter am WE das Teil gleich mal einweihen. Ich hoffe das eure Bikes auch bald kommen.



Glükwunsch zum neuen Bike. Du musst unbedingt mal paar Bilder posten, vor allem vom Lenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oli007 (17. März 2009)

Hey Leute,
gibt's was Neues vom Produktionsplan? Lt Cube sollte die Woche jetzt das AMS HPC 20" auf der Liste stehen... Bisher noch keine Antwort, so langsam wir dman ungeduldig, aber ist ja auch kein Wunder nach 1,2,3,4,5, nahezu 6 Monaten seit Bestelldatum!!!


----------



## DAVID^^ (17. März 2009)

das ist mein schatz^^


----------



## chrifisch (17. März 2009)

Bei mir hat sich auch noch nichts getan.


----------



## Oli007 (17. März 2009)

Hmmm, Chrifisch, dabei haben doch welche letzte Woche gesagt, die Reaction Blue werden gerade gebaut... Was sagt Dein Händler? Da sind wir wohl Leidensgenossen. Kopf hoch geteiltes Leit ist halbes Leid Außerdem soll das Wetter eh die nächsten Tage ekelig werden;-)


----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

Oli007 schrieb:


> Hmmm, Chrifisch, dabei haben doch welche letzte Woche gesagt, die Reaction Blue werden gerade gebaut... Was sagt Dein Händler? Da sind wir wohl Leidensgenossen. Kopf hoch geteiltes Leit ist halbes Leid Außerdem soll das Wetter eh die nächsten Tage ekelig werden;-)


 
Selbst wenn morgen eine neue Eiszeit anfängt kann mich das nicht trösten. Dann nehme ich das Bike halt mit ins Bett. Meine Frau hätte da Verständniss (Wunschdenken).


----------



## Oli007 (18. März 2009)

Ja, seh ich ähnlich, aber man kann ja mal versuchen, sich die Welt schön zu reden.
Außerdem kann man auch im Winter und bei Sauwetter bike gehen. Nervt schon ganz schön langsam. Zumal Cube auf meine Frage nicht mal mehr antwortet... Dabei ist jetzt die KW12, in der sie das Bike ausliefern wollten, jedenfalls sagten die das vor 2 Wochen.


----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

18.03.2009 10.44 Uhr

Der erlösende Anruf vom Händler. Mein Bike ist da.
Heute Nachmittag hol ich es ab.
Am Abend folgen dann Bilder.


Endlich bin ich wieder ein Mensch.

@Oli007  hoffe deins kommt auch bald


----------



## Oli007 (18. März 2009)

Gerade kam die Mail von Cube, daß mein Rad gerade jetzt gefertigt wird und morgen oder Freitag rausgeht.

JUBEL, dann kann es sich nur noch um Tage handeln.
Dir, Chrifisch schon mal viel Spaß jetzt. Meine Bilder kommen dann auch bald.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

Na dann gibt doch ein Happy End........


----------



## bbirkhahn (18. März 2009)

hfftl haben die die schwarzen reactions auch gebaut  lt. info vom händler sollte es nämlich die woche von cube weggeschickt werden und nächste woche bei ihm ankommen...bin gespannt, nicht dass es eine unendliche geschichte wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

Also, wie versprochen hier mal paar Bilder von meinem neuen Schatz. Sieht aber in Natura noch viel besser aus.


----------



## acid-driver (18. März 2009)

gibts die auch in groß? da erkältet man sich ja die augen dran 

von den umrissen her, sehr schönes bike


----------



## chrifisch (18. März 2009)

http://picasaweb.google.de/chrifisch308/MeinNeuesBike?authkey=Gv1sRgCOWhs8PQupv5QA&feat=directlink

morgen mach ich Fotos in freier Natur, da kommts besser


----------



## Oli007 (18. März 2009)

schön neues Bike, Glückwunsch, und Tacho ist auch schon montiert, fleißig, fleißig


----------



## Mc CUBE (19. März 2009)

Ja, wunder geschehen.

Anruf des HÃ¤ndlers : Jawohl mein Stereo the One in 18â  schwarz ist endlich da.

Samstag wird es Abgeholtâ¦â¦â¦.


----------



## acid-driver (19. März 2009)

na da freu ich mich auf bilder


----------



## Zocholl (19. März 2009)

Hallo, ich habe mir auch das Reaction 2009 aber die XT Version bestellt, nun meine Frage hat der Sattel das I.C.S System?


----------



## chrifisch (19. März 2009)

Also meiner hat´s.


----------



## Zocholl (19. März 2009)

Ok Danke dann hat meins was ich hoffe demnächst kommt auch, ist ja der gleiche Sattel. THX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillyHeuler (20. März 2009)

Hab gerade einige Bilder meines neuen R! Mag Bikes auf mein Profil geladen. Habe den Lenker gegen einen Syntace Carbon Lenker und einen XT gegen einen Sram X9 Umwerfer getauscht.


----------



## s-worksm5 (20. März 2009)

Hi

Hier ein Bild von meinem neuen CUBE

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/308380

Falls das Bild nicht klappt würde ich mich sehr freuen wenn einer von euch es einfügen könnte

Vielen Dank


----------



## acid-driver (20. März 2009)




----------



## Oli007 (20. März 2009)

Hach Leute, ich zähle die Stunden, bis endlich der erlösende Anruf kommt. Heute wäre der frühestmögliche Ankunftstermin gewesen. Und ich seh hier Euch alle die schönen Bilder posten... Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten
Sagt mal, wie ist der Fizik Tundra Sattel so? Ich fahr bisher nur Selle Italia SLR 130g, der wahr in verschiedensten Varianten über Jahre sehr gut. Hat da jemand schon Vergleichserfahrung?
Mal schauen ob mein Händler morgen frohe Botschaft für mich hat.
Guat's Nächtle


----------



## Luke.HdR (20. März 2009)

Leider warte ich immer noch sehnsüchtig auf mein R1 Mag. Die Schaltung werde ich komplett gegen XT austauschen (um an meinen beiden Rädern die gleiche zu haben), Kasette, Schaltwerk und -hebel sind schon da. Nur das passende Rad noch nicht.

Als Flaschenhalter habe ich mal Ciussi Gel in silber bestellt, die passen optisch hoffentlich.


----------



## chrifisch (21. März 2009)

Mal was anderes:

Habt Ihr zu euren neuen Würfeln auch so ne 0815 Bedienungsanleitung von 2003 bekommen...... die nicht mal auf dem Stand der Technik ist ?
Finde das bissl schwach von Cube. Ist ja kein Rad aus dem Baumarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## acid-driver (21. März 2009)

ich hab garkeine anleitung bekommen


----------



## torontrini (21. März 2009)

Auch bei mir ist die Stichwoche verstrichen - es bleibt spannend . Leider habe ich genau JETZT Urlaub und es ist HERRLICHES Wetter. Blöd. Möchte eh mal wissen, warum ein "Messemodell"  (AMS CC) extra erst noch hergestellt werden muss....

Viel Spaß allen glücklichen Würfelinhabern!


----------



## Dämon__ (21. März 2009)

chrifisch schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> Habt Ihr zu euren neuen Würfeln auch so ne 0815 Bedienungsanleitung von 2003 bekommen...... die nicht mal auf dem Stand der Technik ist ?
> Finde das bissl schwach von Cube. Ist ja kein Rad aus dem Baumarkt.



Was erwartest du den?
Im Netz ist doch alles zu finden was du wissen möchtest...musst halt nur suchen.


----------



## Oli007 (21. März 2009)

Ich komm gerade von meinem Händler. Bin mal auf Verdacht vorbei, ob nichtheute doch mein AMS HPC R1 Carbon Teamline in 20" gekommen ist, sollte ja die Tage kommen, wie man mir Mittwoch bei Cube sagte.
Ja das Rad ist gekommen, aber leider in der MAG Ausstattung. d.h. bis auf den Rahmen ein komplett anderes Bike (Felgen, Gabel, Schaltgruppe).
Das ist doch zum Verrückt werden. Da wartet man 6 Monate auf sein Bike, dann wird es einem auf die x.Anfrage angekündigt und dann liefern die Bockmist. Ich bin gespannt, was da am Montag an der Hotline bei rauskommt. Ehrlich gesagt, da hätte ich auch bei Canyon bestellen können, der Service bei denen ist nicht schlechter, eher besser.

Luke, kann das sein, daß das Bike für Dich ist? ist doch ein MAG R1.


----------



## Oli007 (21. März 2009)

Torontrini,
was haste Dir denn für ein CC bestellt?


----------



## Luke.HdR (21. März 2009)

Ne, ich warte auf das Reaction R1 Mag.


----------



## Mc CUBE (21. März 2009)

Heute mein Stereo the One  18â in schwarz  --endlich abgeholt.

Optisch der Hammer.

Probefahrt MOREN im Bergischen.

Bilder folgen

Sportlich GrÃ¼Ãe aus Wuppertal


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Juni 2009)

Männer........hab mir schön die Hacken abgerannt, um noch eins der letzten Mag R1 Sid Blue zu bekommen.

Das Bike ist der absolute Traum. Der Lack war für mich zu 50% kaufentscheidend.
Das einzige was gleich geändert wurde ist dieser komische Lenker. Der ist noch im Laden vom Rad geflogen. Wer hat denn den geordert bei Cube?? Schlimmes Teil- und passt überhaupt nicht zum Bike.
Hat jemand erfahrung mit der Sid Gabel ? Ist das ne "Primadonna" oder ein Langläufer?

Freue mich eins bekommen zu haben (wahnsinn wenn man das sagen muss(Preis! )


----------



## The_Virus (11. Juni 2009)

Man Man, 2500 für das Bike ist ne echte Stange Geld. Mich hab die Leute schon schief angeschaut als ich mir mein Cube SL Cross Team für 1000 gekauft habe. 

Wo hast du es denn gekauft (in Berlin)? 

Radsport Christoph am Gesundbrunnen ist soweit ich weiß der beste Cube-Händler in der Stadt, da hab ich auch meins her.  Die sind da auf du und du mit dem Vertrieb von Cube und deren Bestellungen werden von Cube bevorzugt ausgeführt. Die hatten schon im September 2008 die aller ersten Cube 2009'er Modelle im Laden stehen. Aber genug geschwärmt...


----------



## Friendsofmine (11. Juni 2009)

Ja kenn den Händler. War aber erst bei Otto ( Pankow) am Alex und hab dann bei Eastside gekauft. (Tolle Beratung und Infos ).....auch über Cube Probleme

Da willste dir so ein Hobel kaufen, und musst betteln das du noch ein Teil bekommst.
Das Rad ist aber echt ein Traum !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubisti (12. Juni 2009)

Oli007 schrieb:


> Hach Leute, ich zähle die Stunden, bis endlich der erlösende Anruf kommt. Heute wäre der frühestmögliche Ankunftstermin gewesen. Und ich seh hier Euch alle die schönen Bilder posten... Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten
> Sagt mal, wie ist der Fizik Tundra Sattel so? Ich fahr bisher nur Selle Italia SLR 130g, der wahr in verschiedensten Varianten über Jahre sehr gut. Hat da jemand schon Vergleichserfahrung?
> Mal schauen ob mein Händler morgen frohe Botschaft für mich hat.
> Guat's Nächtle


 
Ich fahr den tundra und hab zwar bisl rumprobiert aber muss sagen er passt mir jetz ganz gut.
Bin bisher auch slr gefahren und komm mit beiden gut klar wobei der tundra durch seine gerade sitzfläche sich fast bisl besser sitzt .
Und ist ja auch ni ganz so hart wie der slr.
Aber ist ja immer geschmackssache wie sättel passen.
Muss jeder selbst für sich rausfinden.
grüsse


----------



## ludo (12. Juni 2009)

habe am letzten we auch mein cube bekommen.
bei meinem lokalen händler waren auch noch weitere reaction r1mag und 
auch noch ams-pro100 mit sid und r1mag verfügbar.
nur falls noch jemand nicht fündig geworden ist.es gibt also noch welche in deutschland zu kaufen.


----------



## Frettchen1982 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

ich suche einen ltd. Rahmen einzeln. Farbe am liebsten rot/weiss o. schwarz/weiss

Größe 18"


Wo kann ich sowas noch bekommen. Bisher komme ich zum entschluss, dass die alle Ausverkauft sind. Kann das sein?

Danke und Gruß


----------



## Musicman (15. Juni 2009)

Frettchen1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen ltd. Rahmen einzeln. Farbe am liebsten rot/weiss o. schwarz/weiss
> 
> ...



http://shop.fahrradnet24.de/index.php/cPath/22_45_279

*ups* Alle schon weg. Am besten mal ne Mail schicken.


----------



## Frettchen1982 (15. Juni 2009)

HI,

die Mail hab ich schon geschickt, mit der Antwort das die Ausverkauft sind...  

Bei google kommt auch kaum was bei rum.

Was kann man da noch machen?


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juni 2009)

Frettchen1982 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche einen ltd. Rahmen einzeln. Farbe am liebsten rot/weiss o. schwarz/weiss
> 
> ...



Hast du da schon nachgefragt? Habe meins dort gekauft und bin bis jetzt zufrieden, auch mit dem Servise.


----------



## Frettchen1982 (15. Juni 2009)

Dämon schrieb:


> Hast du da schon nachgefragt? Habe meins dort gekauft und bin bis jetzt zufrieden, auch mit dem Servise.


 
Danke, der Shop ist mir neu...

Habe mal hingemailt, mal sehen. Aber lt. Shop gibt es nur Komplette.

Sonst noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## acid-driver (15. Juni 2009)

hast du mal bei nen paar radläden in deiner umgebung nachgefragt?


----------



## Dämon__ (15. Juni 2009)

Warum nimmst du dir den kein komplettes?
Die Verschleißteile kannst du tauschen wenn die defekt sind und die anderen Parts wann du lust hast.
Ein neuer Rahmen kommt dich locker um die 400 und den zu finden ist ja auch nicht so einfach wie du siehst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frettchen1982 (15. Juni 2009)

Pass halt derzeit nicht in mein Budget. Habe noch ne fast neue Tora da liegen die ich gerne damit fahren möchte. 

Naja, aber scheint sonst aber auch nichts übrig zu bleibe. Ist ja schon krass, das es so schwer ist an Rahmen zu kommen. Hätte ich ja nie gedacht.


----------



## BlackUser (28. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

von meinem Reaction K18 ist der Vorderreifen platt...
Kann mir jemand die genaue Bezeichnung vom Schlauch nennen?

Vielen Dank


----------

